# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Current Episode Discussion- III

## Abi

The last thread was getting huge, so its time for a one, i think!

The link to the old thread is here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=30514

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope Tracey goes down and everyone on the street finds out about her plan all along. I was surprise Peter and Charlie never mentioned Shelly to each other. I'm sad Charlie is going you must admit he made Corrie interesting and Bill Ward was hot. Surely Shelly would be called as witness in Tracey's trial so will she return?

----------


## Abbie

Finally Charlie is dead, and thats one death I shed no tears on, that makes a difference
and I cant stop laughing at Tracey's acting but then again I love her just being evil lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Maria really is pathetic. You were his bit on the side, get over yourself love.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> Maria really is pathetic. You were his bit on the side, get over yourself love.


I know, I really though that bit was stupid anf there she is now on screen crying!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

HAHA Tracey                            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joanne

Maria walked in and interrupted Charlie dunking David in the bath and holding his head underwater so she has witnessed first hand the nasty side of him. I can't understand why she would shed any tears for him.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Maria walked in and interrupted Charlie dunking David in the bath and holding his head underwater so she has witnessed first hand the nasty side of him. I can't understand why she would shed any tears for him.


i'm hoping this comes out in court actually.

----------


## Babe14

Tracy is brilliant and she just cracks me up, one minute playing on sympathy the next laughing with relief.

Not sure about this Sonny bloke that Michelle is with, something a bit shifty about him.

Paul/Carla - A really lovely couple, lots of love on the outside but with hidden troubles on the inside (PC still  :Wub:  as ever :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Peter( also  :Wub:   as ever) /Ken they really are fantstic together. Ken was cracking me up with all his cups of tea the other night.  It seemed to be a bit of a theme on the street.

Blanche - fantstic "I'll go to the hospital, take a flask and ring you when he pops his cloggs" :Rotfl:   Also the remark about "Is he dead yet" :Lol:  

Norris - Fantastic "No on the house" "Pay the man" "Oh yes it could be seen as a bribe" :Lol:  

Steve Classic he is another one who is fantastic and :Love:  .  I really liked the scene out in the back yard with him and Tracy. Another character who interacts with everyone perfectly.

I too shed no tears over Charlie's demise he got his just deserts in the end.  Part of me thinks that Tracy will manage to pull this whole thing off but another part thinks that everything will come full circle and she will be found out. 

With regards to Maria, I think she finished him off as she was talking to him whilst touching his hand when he flat lined. :Lol:  

Seriously though I can understand why she is upset.  She was his bit on the side but she fell for Charlie hook line and sinker, she fell IN LOVE with him and still loved him knowing what kind of person he really was.

One megga disappointment though and that was the re-appearance of Adam Barlow.  Just where did he rock up from? As far as I can recall there was no mention of anyone contacting him.

Really am enjoying Corrie at the moment and think that it is now my No1 soap.(even though I still enjoy my Emmerdale)

----------


## parkerman

> One megga disappointment though and that was the re-appearance of Adam Barlow.  Just where did he rock up from? As far as I can recall there was no mention of anyone contacting him.
> 
> Really am enjoying Corrie at the moment and think that it is now my No1 soap.(even though I still enjoy my Emmerdale)


Adam's been there all along. He's been in his room unaware of all the excitement...

Yes, I agree that Corrie is really good at the moment. Perhaps they could send Eastenders producers and scriptwriters on a course to Granada to see how it's done. :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> One megga disappointment though and that was the re-appearance of Adam Barlow. Just where did he rock up from? As far as I can recall there was no mention of anyone contacting him.
> 
> Really am enjoying Corrie at the moment and think that it is now my No1 soap.(even though I still enjoy my Emmerdale)
> 
> 
> Adam's been there all along. He's been in his room unaware of all the excitement...
> ...


 :Rotfl:  or send them to the ITV school of writing as I personally think that they have all the best writers.  Although Easties has improved a bit but it isn't consistent.

Corrie really is fulfilling it's promise at the moment. Lots going on with lots of very interesting and excellent characters. (Adam doesn't count)

I used to like Adam when he very first appeared in Corrie but then he just totally lost his appeal and potential for me.  Wonder what he's been doing with his 80k

----------


## alan45

> .  Wonder what he's been doing with his 80k


Spent most of it on Fast Cars, Fast women and Booze. He probably squandered the rest :Smile:  

He certainly didnt spend any of it on acting lessons or a hair stylist.  Did he actuall speak last night??

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> . Wonder what he's been doing with his 80k
> 
> 
> Spent most of it on Fast Cars, Fast women and Booze. He probably squandered the rest 
> 
> He certainly didnt spend any of it on acting lessons or a hair stylist. Did he actuall speak last night??


 
 :Lol:  I did notice a slight change and improvement in his hairstyle.

Yes he spoke a couple of times

One when he took Amy upstairs, think he said "I'll take her"
Then when Tracy was arrested and Ken told Peter to bring his car round, Blanche said something about not wanting to go and Adumb said "I'll stay with her"

He is such a let down to the Barlow Clan, who are fantastic.  O.K Deirdre can grate on your nerves a bit a times.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Tracy is brilliant and she just cracks me up, one minute playing on sympathy the next laughing with relief.


But she's trying badly to act all along.  :Nono: 




> Not sure about this Sonny bloke that Michelle is with, something a bit shifty about him.


I spoke to Sunny and he said "Yesterday, my life was filled with rain




> Paul/Carla - A really lovely couple, lots of love on the outside but with hidden troubles on the inside


Sounds like a badly written birthday card.




> (PC still  as ever )


Well you don't see PC's often in the street, so make the most of them.




> Ken was cracking me up with all his cups of tea the other night.


Must be something in the water...




> It seemed to be a bit of a theme on the street.


To be fair, tea is a popular drink.




> Blanche -  "Is he dead yet"


If she watched ITV1 on Monday evening, she'd know.




> Norris - Fantastic "No on the house" "Pay the man" "Oh yes it could be seen as a bribe"


Charlie's paper order will have to be...Stubbed out now.  :Embarrassment: 




> Steve Classic


Never heard of him.  I know a Steve MacDonald though.  




> I really liked the scene out in the back yard with him and Tracy.


Steve is a barrel of laughs, which is why he was in the back yard with barrels of ale.




> I too shed no tears over Charlie's demise he got his just deserts in the end.


Tracy turned his brain into his favourite dessert - jelly and ice cream - with that blow.




> Part of me thinks that Tracy will manage to pull this whole thing off


You mean her head?  She could rip off the face to reveal Dawn Acton, and walk out the prison without anyone realising. 




> but another part thinks that everything will come full circle and she will be found out.


If the Police and prison service have watched Corrie for 30 years, they will know she is clever at changing her face. 




> With regards to Maria, I think she finished him off as she was talking to him whilst touching his hand when he flat lined.


Charlie, to his peril, failed to work out how to solve a problem like Maria.  :Embarrassment: 




> She was his bit on the side but she fell for Charlie hook line and sinker,


Items he'd normally use for his building projects.  




> she fell IN LOVE with him and still loved him knowing what kind of person he really was.


A trained actor?




> One megga disappointment though and that was the re-appearance of Adam Barlow.  Just where did he rock up from?


Third rock from the sun, surprisingly...




> As far as I can recall there was no mention of anyone contacting him.


There was no need.  Adam has been watching ITV1 four evenings a week in recent weeks, so he didn't need to be summoned, to know what was going on. 




> Really am enjoying Corrie at the moment and think that it is now my No1 soap.(even though I still enjoy my Emmerdale)


You'll get in trouble with trade and descriptions for that....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I used to like Adam when he very first appeared in Corrie but then he just totally lost his appeal and potential for me.  Wonder what he's been doing with his 80k


Paying the NHS back for his mum's botched abortion.  Plenty of compensation fees to sort out and that....

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> I used to like Adam when he very first appeared in Corrie but then he just totally lost his appeal and potential for me. Wonder what he's been doing with his 80k
> 
> 
> Paying the NHS back for his mum's botched abortion. Plenty of compensation fees to sort out and that....


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Oh Richie I have just p/d myself laughing! I know what your job is now a stand up comic.

No cancel that your Norris on Corrie aren't you or is it Blanche :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Forgot to mention in the previous post that I'm sort of glad to see Dev back although he is still arrogant but I'm liking the Dev/Amber scenes more.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yep, I'm Blanche, and I'm fed up with the pain of this dodgy Polish hip.  :Sad: 

Good episode tonight.   :Smile:

----------


## brooksyrules

i am glad peter is back. I like where peter always seems to be having a drink all the time i am a bit sad that charlie has gone but not much peter mmmm  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Also I love the way Peter takes charge and particularly the way he looks out for Ken.  Like the other night when he had a word with Deirdre about the way she has been acting towards him.  He always seems to put others needs before his own, like when they were all off to court and Ken said that it would be a bit of a tight squeeze in the car if Tracy was released on bail and Peter quite simply said it was o.k he'd get the bus back.  A truly wonderful character whom I would dearly love to make a full time return.

Wednesday anothe brilliant episode, same as usual with regards to the comments.

I liked the way Chesney had taken charge of the house with all the chores and the cooking that was funny but sweet at the same time.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah chesney was brill and then Fiz sent Kirk home to check on him, she should have sent him home to do the work.

----------


## Babe14

Oh no Adam is back Again! 

Lovely Peter Scenes as usual.

Aww poor Schmicheal being seperated from Chesney.  Mind you he is a bit big for a flat! :Lol:  

Tracy is getting more and more devious...

Great viewing with lots more to come.

----------


## Katy

i thought that how can they accuse maria of being unreasonable when the dog is twice the size of him, no way would he fit in that little old flat.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Lovely Peter Scenes as usual.
> 
> Aww poor Schmicheal being seperated from Chesney.  Mind you he is a bit big for a flat!


Maybe Peter will take care of him/it = Peter Schmeichel.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tracy was a bit stupid throwing that bracelet away. What if Claire asks why she hasn't got it on when she next sees her.

----------


## Abbie

> Tracy was a bit stupid throwing that bracelet away. What if Claire asks why she hasn't got it on when she next sees her.


She'll probably make up some story saying how one the other girls stole it form her

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Tracy was a bit stupid throwing that bracelet away. What if Claire asks why she hasn't got it on when she next sees her.
> 
> 
> She'll probably make up some story saying how one the other girls stole it form her


lol sounds like Tracy  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

Judging by the way Deirdre Barlow is behaving and, to a lesser extent, Claire, my guess would be that Tracy's real role in Charlie's murder comes to light at some point.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ken is already having his doubts....

----------


## parkerman

I think Ken has had his doubts all along. He knows Tracy only too well.....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What would Ray Langton think.....?

----------


## brooksyrules

i hope peter comes back foor good has he gone again do people know

----------


## alan45

> i hope peter comes back foor good has he gone again do people know


You have already started a thread about this here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...0899:rolleyes:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Spoiler:    For the record, Peter will be leaving very shortly.  

Am I the only one annoyed with the 'poor Chesney' act again?

----------


## alan45

> Spoiler:    For the record, Peter will be leaving very shortly.  
> 
> Am I the only one annoyed with the 'poor Chesney' act again?


This time he has good reason all the same. And at least he can act

----------


## brooksyrules

i think he is brillant. it was a good storyline for him

----------


## Babe14

I love Chesney I think that he is great and am really liking Fiz being mum to him.

Things bubbling along nicely in the street.

----------


## brooksyrules

i think sam aston is a good actor he is brill

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm loving evil David at the moment him and Tracey teaming up should be great. Is Peter gone for good now? Was that some of the new family last nite?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Peter is gone for a while.  

Yes that was the start of the new family, who arrive in...   Spoiler:    March  

First episode last night was very good.  Second a bit bland/average.

----------


## Babe14

Good three episodes of Corrie.

Sunday: Enjoyed Paul/Carla as usual.  To me it seems that Paul is very loving towards his wife but at the same time he sees her as a challenge and this is what he likes, however as we are finding out his first love appears to be business. We are seeing another side to Paul's character, as well as him being cheeky, playful, charming, loving, ruthless etc we are finding out that he can also be moody and gives the impression that he can take life a little too serious at times, i.e when Liam is winding him up. (love Paul's character and the way it is being developed and as I have said I just love his wonderful expressions too, epsec his Carla/Liam ones!) 
I do like the brotherly banter between Liam and Paul, their disagreeing and I suppose the competition between the two also. 
Going back to Paul/Carla just have to make a few comments about Carla, now I like her but she doesn't appear very loving towards Paul even when she is being affectionate to me she still seems "frosty". Obviously with Carla her first love is Money, however I do think that she loves Paul but both like to challenge one another.  Paul summed it up the other night "It's not about the winning or losing, it's about the taking part, you know that..." 

Moving on now..

I too am absolutely loving David and think that he could easily beat Tracy at her own game, he really is a little ***!  Poor Gail! I would say that he could definitely be a very strong contender for Corrie's next bad boy as he is getting worse by the episode.

Ken is providing enjoyable viewing.

Steve adorable as ever.

Cilla - annoying.

Love the Chesney/Fiz scenes.

Becky I think I may be warming too.  I can see her as another one of Roy and Hayley's "bad to good" people.  I remember what Fiz was like when she first appeared, don't think I was that keen on her back then, now I love her!

New family, the grandad puts me in mind of Fred Elliott, the grandaughter appears to be a very strong and feisty character. 

Enjoyable viewing,lot more to come!

One final thing, I'm disappointed that Peter's return appears to be only very brief, from the point of view that he isn't involved in the Tracy/Charlie storyline as much as I thought he was going to be.

----------


## brooksyrules

i wish corrie had explained why peter had gone off screen

----------


## Abbie

> i wish corrie had explained why peter had gone off screen


I know, ite very annoying when soaps dont give you answers

----------


## Babe14

I really miss the lovely Peter.  I'm guessing that we have been given a couple of clues as to where he has gone: the first being a scene where he was on the phone to his work and he was telling them to get this Alison in as she needs the cash and he didn't know when he would be back, also when he was sat on the sofa looking through the paper and told Blanche that it was business. So I reckon he's back in Portsmouth for the time being..

Corrie ticking along nicely, nothing new to comment on at the moment just the same as usual, great viewing etc...

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah that is true i hope he is coming back though it is not as good without him but there were clues but i think they should have being a proper explanation like one of the barlows could have said something like were he was

----------


## Babe14

Yeah I know but that's the wonder of TV for us, although sometimes they do explain someone's absense.  Still as far as our Peter is conerned we will assume he is back in Portsmouth for now..

In the meantime we have the lovely Connors to keep us entertained  and of course Tracy and David, Roy/Hayley and Becky.  Becky has definitely grown on me lately, hope she comes good in the end...

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah I know but that's the wonder of TV for us, although sometimes they do explain someone's absense.  Still as far as our Peter is conerned we will assume he is back in Portsmouth for now..


Yep I suppose, as long as he's not dead, its ok.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Yeah I know but that's the wonder of TV for us, although sometimes they do explain someone's absense. Still as far as our Peter is conerned we will assume he is back in Portsmouth for now..
> 
> 
> Yep I suppose, as long as he's not dead, its ok.


LOL! Too right, just imagine if they killed him off :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> ...


I know plus there wouldnt be any point, he's not even a regular in it at the moment.

----------


## brooksyrules

not yet he might come back as a regular

----------


## alan45

Dont fret. He will be back.  He will be having a relationship with someone (Female)

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah he will do its bit boring with out but sean is funny

----------


## parkerman

It won't be Sean then? That's a relief... :Thumbsup:

----------


## brooksyrules

sean is really brill and he makes me laugh

 :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why are they starting all this Steve and Tracy stuff up again?  :Lweek:   didn't we have enough of that when Karen was on the scene

----------


## Katy

I know tell me about it. 

That new woman was a bit mean to Jason, he is trying his best.

----------


## parkerman

Well, he might be, but you can see it from her point of vew can't you. She wants her business up and running as soon as possible on nicely built and refurbished premises...Is that possible with Jason? Hmmm...you just have to ask the question to know the answer to that one!!!

----------


## Babe14

Still enjoying every minute of Corrie

Paul Connor :Wub:   :Wub:   :Love:  more than ever.

Just loved it when he put Kelly in her place, and I thought it was so sweet when he came to Carla's defense the way he did, all protective and loving...ahhh :Love:  

Steve just adorable and thought it was hilarious the other night when he flashed his belly to Sean :Rotfl:  
I like the combo of Steve/Jamie and yes maybe even Adam, three single lads together.  It would be good to see them out on the town together.

Poor Michelle if only she knew.. run Sonny..run.. :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Well, he might be, but you can see it from her point of vew can't you. She wants her business up and running as soon as possible on nicely built and refurbished premises...Is that possible with Jason? Hmmm...you just have to ask the question to know the answer to that one!!!


I think that this story will lead nicely on to Bill websters return as the new bulder on the block

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah it will be good now because the shop will get done that woman shouldnt have had a go at jason though

----------


## Abbie

I dont know why but I keep getting bored watching corrie at the moment and it doesnt bother me if I miss an episode, but I'll watch it if Im free.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I dont know why but I keep getting bored watching corrie at the moment and it doesnt bother me if I miss an episode, but I'll watch it if Im free.


Abbie you took the words right out my mouth, was just about to say the same thing. This week has been rubbish, worst in a long time

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'm the same.  Apart from a few good scenes in the odd good/very good episode, I've found it flat for several weeks.  Thank goodness for Blanche, otherwise I would have been reaching for the brandy (don't stop me now).  I feel the same about the other soap operas as well at the moment (one of which I have turned off again for a long time to come, but let's not go into that....).

----------


## Babe14

> I'm the same. Apart from a few good scenes in the odd good/very good episode, I've found it flat for several weeks. Thank goodness for Blanche, otherwise I would have been reaching for the brandy (don't stop me now). I feel the same about the other soap operas as well at the moment (one of which I have turned off again for a long time to come, but let's not go into that....).


I agree everything is a bit flat at the moment.  I'm still enjoying Corrie (or think it would be more correct to say certain characters) but am finding the storylines a bit tedious and dragging on to long.

The Tracy storyline has gone on to long, the only thing I'm enjoying here at the moment is Blanche.

Like the two new characters, one who is obviously going to be commical and the other who is fiesty.

I too have *stopped watching the other unmentionable one and haven't tuned in for weeks nor have any desire too.*

*Looking on the positive side as far as Corrie and the other ITV soap go, brighter times are and will be ahead, guaranteed.*

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> 
> 
> I'm the same. Apart from a few good scenes in the odd good/very good episode, I've found it flat for several weeks. Thank goodness for Blanche, otherwise I would have been reaching for the brandy (don't stop me now). I feel the same about the other soap operas as well at the moment (one of which I have turned off again for a long time to come, but let's not go into that....).
> 
> 
> I agree everything is a bit flat at the moment.  I'm still enjoying Corrie (or think it would be more correct to say certain characters) but am finding the storylines a bit tedious and dragging on to long.
> 
> As you all know I love the Connors to bits but am finding the factory stuff very flat and repetitve at the moment. They all need fresh, exciting, dramatic and gritty storylines (apart from Michelle who has a nice one on the go) with affairs etc..
> ...


I too have stopped watching whatsitsname.  I agree with you the future is bright The Future is Corrie

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Richie_lecturer
> ...


 :Rotfl:  Overall I think these days I prefer Corrie, although I still very much enjoy the other...

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> ...


I enjoy the other myuself but as regards TV it has to be Corrie and Emmerdale :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Dropped myself right in it there haven't I? :Lol:  

Yes again we have the same tastes (apart from my obsession with sexy soap men :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  )

----------


## Babe14

Enjoyed Friday's Episode, espec the Connor scenes :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:   :Wub:  My fav Connor baby did some wonderful expressions and was on form as usual. Lovely Carla/Paul scene in the office when she was "luring" Paul to lunch.

Kelly has to go she is such a *******stirrer and a big head. I felt sorry for Joanne Kelly was so jealous. As far as Liam's treatment of her goes she knew the score from day one as he made it clear to her that it was "just fun, no strings"

Not a lot else to comment on for now.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I cant bare to watch that Kelly on-screen, the actress who plays her is so over the top I always cringe when she comes on screen.

----------


## Babe14

> I cant bare to watch that Kelly on-screen, the actress who plays her is so over the top I always cringe when she comes on screen.


So do I and even more so this week or so when she has been making advances towards Liam, she just loves herself. Still I suppose someone has to :Lol:  

When she was making a scene in the pub about Joanne going behind her back and Dev came over to cool things down and she did that weird headbutt at him..urghhhh

I also cringed when she made a comment about Paul being jealous and that she felt ashamed for him, I thought yeah we're ashamed of you love :Lol:  

I have the feeling though that Carla ACTUALLY likes her inspite of the fact that they had a bit of a bumpy start when they first met (Xmas Dinner)

Nah Joanne maybe a bit boring but at the end of the day she is much nicer and I think quite attractive.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I felt sorry for Joanne Kelly


Oooh that's gossip!  So not only has Joanne been having it off with Liam Connor, she's been secretly married to Greg Kelly whilst going out with Adam?  :EEK!: 

As for Kelly [email protected], I agree - so annoying and over the top, and serves no purpose.  Stick her in the Underworld boiler.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> I felt sorry for Joanne Kelly
> 
> 
> Oooh that's gossip! So not only has Joanne been having it off with Liam Connor, she's been secretly married to Greg Kelly whilst going out with Adam?


 :Lol:  




> Stick her in the Underworld boiler.


She is a boiler a "bunny boiler" :Lol:  

I think her surname Crabtree is just about right for her because she is always crabby and has her pinches out :Big Grin: 

As if Paul would even consider having the hots for her :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  for starters she has no class or discretion whatsoever!

Kelly should be blown up with Vernon :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

Im finding it really hard to watch corrie at the moment Im getting so bored, however lately I have felt sorry for Kelly and Tracey is getting worse.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I've generally enjoyed it this week actually, after a patchy couple of weeks.

----------


## brooksyrules

it is ok i think it needs something big to happen.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its got a bit better but its still not great

----------


## brooksyrules

yeah thats true like i said it needs another explosion or something for corrie to hot up again and it will be good

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    Well I think theres supposed to be something like that coming up

----------


## brooksyrules

hopefully there will be how long is tracy still in it does anyone know

----------


## Abbie

Hopefully soon things will pick up, i think its bound to soon anyway.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Spoiler:    Well I think theres supposed to be something like that coming up


  Spoiler:    It's not as bad as that.  It's a controlled (mini-) explosion.  

  Spoiler:    Tracy leaves early April I believe.  

Steve was great last night with his facial expressions.  Highlight of a somewhat average episode.

----------


## Babe14

Loving Corrie still.

Steve is fantastic and yes he is another character with expression and personality.

My highlight of course was the :Wub:   :Wub:  Paul/Carla Connor who just get more adorable by the episode.  Really love what someone called their "fiesty" marriage. Carla I am really warming too now and you can see that she has a softness in her when she is with Paul and he is being all loving with her and supportive.ahhhh...

Was great to see a lads get together and I liked the combination of Lloyd, Jamie, Sean and of course Steve.  Lloyd when he first re-appeared, out of nowhere I didn't like him but have now changed my mind completely about him.  I think it's the fact that he is paired with Steve and has been put with the "lads"

Steve is another one of my favourite Corrie characters who slots in nicely anywhere.

Also Dev now he is becoming central once again, I am warming to him. 

Becky she is another character who I now like.

Vernon, no change, although I did enjoy the Jack/Vernon scene where Jack was giving Vernon a few tips on how to "make out" he was working hard :Lol:  

The Tracy stuff is becoming a bit dull and seems to have run out of steam, unlike Blanche/Norris and Rita :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Becky she is another character who I now like.


Same here, i mean I know that when she first came here she was horrible but now I think she is getting misunderstood, and is really trying hard to turn her life around.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  
> Becky she is another character who I now like.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, i mean I know that when she first came here she was horrible but now I think she is getting misunderstood, and is really trying hard to turn her life around.


Just like Fiz another of Roy and Hayley's successes.  I hated Fiz at first just as I did Becky but as I've said previously I now love Fiz and can see myself ending up feeling the same way towards Becky.

You can see that Becky is a good and soft person deep down.

I am hating Kelly more and more.

----------


## Abbie

Dont get my started on Kelly every time she opens her mouth I cant stand her, she is just getting very annoying.

----------


## Katy

I thought tonights would be really stupid with the bomb and everything, but i actually thought it was quite good.

----------


## Joanne

I'm sure I remember last September Josh starting proper school. He was in his uniform and Claire Ashley and Fred were all making a fuss. tonight when Ashley asked Claire where Josh was she said he was at playgroup.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

OMG! Was I having hysterics lst night at the  :Wub:   :Love:   :Heart:  Paul

There was Roy wittering on about dropping bombs and Paul suddenly said

"Talking of dropping bombs, any idea where the lavs are? :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Can't wait until Sonny gets that smug look wiped from his face.

Absolutely loving Corrie at the moment.

----------


## alan45

> Can't wait until Sonny gets that smug look wiped from his face.
> 
> Absolutely loving Corrie at the moment.


Yes never liked him in The Bill either. At least Steve is a likable rogue.
Bit surprised at the pre - watershed Sean/Sonny action last night.

Unintentionally funny line by Sean when asking if Sonny came in by the 'back entry' :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Can't wait until Sonny gets that smug look wiped from his face.
> 
> Absolutely loving Corrie at the moment.
> 
> 
> Yes never liked him in The Bill either. At least Steve is a likable rogue.
> ...


LOL! I just love Sean's little innocent lines which have a double euendo (spelt wrong) as do most of Corrie lines

For example the other night when Paul was saying that his wallet was his best feature and Carla turned to him and said your second best before kissing him passionately :Wub:  

Corrie is just so on top with the plots/storylines, comedy (absolutely hilarious at times)drama etc and fabulous writing as is its "twin" soap

Steve is an absolute gem and another character I adore, just loving him being so central.  When he first appeared in the soap I couldn't stick him, funny how certain characters just grow on you more and more over time. Really enjoying Lloyd too surprisingly. Just hope he doesn't get it on again with "super gob, the bunny boiler"

Still LOATHE Vernon.

Corrie have matched their characters up well, most of which interact and fit in anywhere and with anyone.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> ...


You and 10.6 million other viewers :Rotfl:  Looks like nobody died in the bomb explosion last night.................







Well except Mr Grumps the garden gnome :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


 :Lol:  Ashley is going to resussitate him with super glue!

Damn! I had high hopes of Vernon being knocked off..still the cellar is a very dangerous place....

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Babe14
> ...


Not after his drop goal kick with its head

----------


## parkerman

How disappointing. I thought Mr Grumps was Vermin at first glance...

----------


## alan45

> How disappointing. I thought Mr Grumps was Vermin at first glance...


Dont be silly Parkerman. Mr Grumps can act. Even when blown to bits by the Bomb Disposal he's much better than Vermin :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Thank you, Alan. Yes, that's why I said at first glance. I soon realised my mistake when I saw that the Mr Grumps had some personality and charisma, something Vermin is sadly lacking in....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Steve is an absolute gem and another character I adore, just loving him being so central.  When he first appeared in the soap I couldn't stick him, funny how certain characters just grow on you more and more over time.


Indeed, Steve is excellent.  I remember when the McDonalds arrived in 1989 and for years I didn't like Steve or Liz, Steve in particular annoyed me with his mucking around with Alf Roberts.  How they have got better with age, especially Steve.

Lloyd has been much better since he returned too.  

Vermin annoying as ever.  What a shame he wasn't in the line of fire.

I also agree about Sonny.  He's dreadful, and I hate the storyline with Sean, absolutely zero chemistry between them. 

Is that gnome the property of one Derek Wilton?

----------


## Katy

i htough ti was good last night,. but i to still loathe vermin, like the majority do. Paul conner was funny as well.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Steve is an absolute gem and another character I adore, just loving him being so central.  When he first appeared in the soap I couldn't stick him, funny how certain characters just grow on you more and more over time. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that gnome the property of one Derek Wilton?


Well I dont really know Vera (To be said in the voice of Mavis)

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was starnge last night, Id didnt understand the point of it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Id didnt understand the point of it.


Me neither. All done and dusted in two episodes.. very strange..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well these things are normally sorted very quickly from my experience, so the timescale wasn't a problem for me.

----------


## alan45

> Well these things are normally sorted very quickly from my experience, so the timescale wasn't a problem for me.


From my VERY CONSIDERABLE experience going back almost 30 yrs professionally this incident was handled extremely well with great attention to detail. I talk as someone who unfortunately as seen the results of REAL bombs

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Id didnt understand the point of it.
> 
> 
> Me neither. All done and dusted in two episodes.. very strange..


Well of course they could have spun it out for a week like Growlers death, or had it over in minutes like the great funfair disaster. Well done to Corrie for a well researched story. Pity Coronation Street didnt hav send for ''Den Twatts'' he will know what to do, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


That's the beauty of COrrie and why it is just burning red hot at top throttle right now because they don't drag things out years on end. They have ongoing Big storylines but they keep it interesting by adding lots of twists and turns, you never really know what the outcome is going to be.

Personally I really enjoyed the bomb episode and found it more commical than anything, which I think was the general idea anyway.  I did expect more drama from what I read in the spoilers with three people missing. I thought there was going to be an explosion and these characters whereabouts would remain a mystery for a couple of episodes (guess this was just my imagination going into overdrive again LOL) My only major disappointment about the episode is that Vernon is still alive.

Norris/Blanche have some serious competition on the comedy front in the form of Paul and Steve who have been absolutely hilarious recently. I loved the way during the bomb episode that Paul ws interacting with everyone on a commical level, fantastic. :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Michelle well at least she knows. Liam was hilarious last night and i'm really liking him and Leanne.

----------


## Abbie

> Poor Michelle well at least she knows. Liam was hilarious last night and i'm really liking him and Leanne.


I know I felt really sorry for her, but it is best that she knows, and leanne and liam would be interesting

----------


## Bryan

I'm really enjoying Coronation Street at the moment, I must admit I couldn't see how it was going to continue to be as good as late last year, but with the Connors, and Tracy's trial,and this bisexual love triangle, things are looking up for Corrie! Getting beter and better by the episode  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

Me too, naturally I am in Corrie "heaven" right now with the Connors becoming very central and look as though they are going to have most of the "Juicy" storylines.

I love the way Corrie are leading one big storyline into another with regards to the Connors as well as developing other "Big" storylines with other themes for them.  We currently have the bisexual love triangle with the boyfriend and best friend betrayal which is leading up to another type of"Betryal" storyline which I think will lead to another.  

I have enjoyed the Sean/Michelle/Sonny storyline as it is a different kind of love betrayal, just wish Paul had punched Sonny's lights out!

I did feel sorry for Sean as he is getting all the agro, but like the Connor Bros kept stressing to him the other night, it is about Sonny lying to sister Michelle who naturally they are protective of.

There were some lovely Connor scenes in Sunday's episode with Paul givng Sonny the "Big brother/Father" speech with a few warnings and I liked the Liam/Paul/Ryan brief chat.

Paul was on form as usual with his witty charm! (just have to say I :Love:  him in jeans) I'm loving the fact that we are now seeing the other side to Paul.

For me the Connors are just wonderful and the best addition to Corrie for quite sometime and are becoming more and more :Wub:  with every episode.

Steve - well what can I say? Wonderful, he's character is just shining and I did feel sorry for him when he tried to warn Michelle but she wouldn't believe him.  I liked the LIam/Steve scene in  the cab office Monday when Liam was going off at him and Steve told him to calm down, Liam sat down and Steve as casual as you like said "fancy a brew" :Lol:  His character has really grown big time and become absolutely adorable over the years, love himbeing so central. Lloyd I'm very fond of now also and these two work well together.

Liam is growing on me more and more, although I have always loved his character and I think that he and a certain "lady" will be great together. 

Norris/Rita/Blanche commical as ever.  Doreen not too bad, her and Rita and funny together espec when they go off on their benders!

David/Tracy good but becoming a bit dull for me.

All in all Fantastic viewing with lots more on the way.

Very well done to Corrie and all involved.

----------

alan45 (08-03-2007), parkerman (08-03-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Me too, naturally I am in Corrie "heaven" right now with the Connors becoming very central and look as though they are going to have most of the "Juicy" storylines.


They certainly do seem to be having the main storyline at the minute but as always with Corrie there are always one or two more on the back burner, Traceyluv and Devvil Boy, Clur and Casey




> I love the way Corrie are leading one big storyline into another with regards to the Connors as well as developing other "Big" storylines with other themes for them.  We currently have the bisexual love triangle with the boyfriend and best friend betrayal which is leading up to another type of"Betryal" storyline which I think will lead to another.


I think this story has a long way to run yet




> I have enjoyed the Sean/Michelle/Sonny storyline as it is a different kind of love betrayal, just wish Paul had punched Sonny's lights out!
> 
> I did feel sorry for Sean as he is getting all the agro, but like the Connor Bros kept stressing to him the other night, it is about Sonny lying to sister Michelle who naturally they are protective of.


I feel sympathy for Sean in all of this. After all he was obviously in love with Sonny Boy before Michelle came along. Sonny Boy wants to have his cake and eat it. Trophy wife at home and a gay lover when he feels like a bit on the side (or should that be other side)




> There were some lovely Connor scenes in Sunday's episode with Paul givng Sonny the "Big brother/Father" speech with a few warnings and I liked the Liam/Paul/Ryan brief chat.
> 
> Paul was on form as usual with his witty charm! (just have to say I him in jeans) I'm loving the fact that we are now seeing the other side to Paul.
> 
> For me the Connors are just wonderful and the best addition to Corrie for quite sometime and are becoming more and more with every episode.


I agree the Connors have been a great addition to the street and have fitted in seamlessly. Sorry but for obvious reasons I dont share your love of Paul :Smile:  




> Steve - well what can I say? Wonderful, he's character is just shining and I did feel sorry for him when he tried to warn Michelle but she wouldn't believe him.  I liked the LIam/Steve scene in  the cab office Monday when Liam was going off at him and Steve told him to calm down, Liam sat down and Steve as casual as you like said "fancy a brew" His character has really grown big time and become absolutely adorable over the years, love himbeing so central. Lloyd I'm very fond of now also and these two work well together.


Steve and Lloyd are making a great double act especially when thay are plotting against Les and Vermin. Pity Steve keeps putting his size nines in his gob when he talks to Lloyd about Michelle especially with her in the background. Its obvious the two of them will settle down together unless of course Karen comes back




> Liam is growing on me more and more, although I have always loved his character and I think that he and a certain "lady" will be great together.


Leanne and Liam would be another great pairing although what he will do when he discovers her night-time occupation should be fun as wil Les and Godzillas




> Norris/Rita/Blanche commical as ever.  Doreen not too bad, her and Rita and funny together espec when they go off on their benders!


Great fun at the moment and Dorris's face when Rita kissed him was priceless




> David/Tracy good but becoming a bit dull for me.


Call me sick but I would love to see Devil boy actually have his wicked way with Toxic before telling her he wasnt going to give evidence in court. Its the least she deserves 



> All in all Fantastic viewing with lots more on the way.
> 
> Very well done to Corrie and all involved.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  Me too, naturally I am in Corrie "heaven" right now with the Connors becoming very central and look as though they are going to have most of the "Juicy" storylines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL




> There were some lovely Connor scenes in Sunday's episode with Paul givng Sonny the "Big brother/Father" speech with a few warnings and I liked the Liam/Paul/Ryan brief chat.
> 
> Paul was on form as usual with his witty charm! (just have to say I him in jeans) I'm loving the fact that we are now seeing the other side to Paul.
> 
> For me the Connors are just wonderful and the best addition to Corrie for quite sometime and are becoming more and more with every episode.





> I agree the Connors have been a great addition to the street and have fitted in seamlessly. Sorry but for obvious reasons I dont share your love of Paul




LOL




> Steve - well what can I say? Wonderful, he's character is just shining and I did feel sorry for him when he tried to warn Michelle but she wouldn't believe him. I liked the LIam/Steve scene in the cab office Monday when Liam was going off at him and Steve told him to calm down, Liam sat down and Steve as casual as you like said "fancy a brew" His character has really grown big time and become absolutely adorable over the years, love himbeing so central. Lloyd I'm very fond of now also and these two work well together.





> Steve and Lloyd are making a great double act especially when thay are plotting against Les and Vermin. Pity Steve keeps putting his size nines in his gob when he talks to Lloyd about Michelle especially with her in the background. Its obvious the two of them will settle down together unless of course Karen comes back




That is just typical Steve! 




> Liam is growing on me more and more, although I have always loved his character and I think that he and a certain "lady" will be great together.


Leanne and Liam would be another great pairing although what he will do when he discovers her night-time occupation should be fun as wil Les and Godzillas




> Norris/Rita/Blanche commical as ever. Doreen not too bad, her and Rita and funny together espec when they go off on their benders!


Great fun at the moment and Dorris's face when Rita kissed him was priceless




> David/Tracy good but becoming a bit dull for me.





> Call me sick but I would love to see Devil boy actually have his wicked way with Toxic before telling her he wasnt going to give evidence in court. Its the least she deserves




Think I agree with that.



> All in all Fantastic viewing with lots more on the way.
> 
> Very well done to Corrie and all involved.


[/quote]

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I'm really enjoying Coronation Street at the moment, I must admit I couldn't see how it was going to continue to be as good as late last year, but with the Connors, and Tracy's trial,and this bisexual love triangle, things are looking up for Corrie! Getting beter and better by the episode


I don't think it's too bad, but I don't think it's great either.  Sean and Sonny haven't been that strong in this love triangle, and only Michelle has put in a performance of note.  Of course Steve is excellent, and even Lloyd has improved since he returned.  Not enjoying the Tracy/David stuff as it's a bit OTT for me, but David and the older Barlows are making it bearable.  Finally, it is great to have Leanne back, a character who has been much missed.

Not Chekov, but the best for me right now, compared to its two main rivals.

----------


## Babe14

> Norris/Rita/Blanche commical as ever. Doreen not too bad, her and Rita and funny together espec when they go off on their benders!





> Great fun at the moment and Dorris's face when Rita kissed him was priceless




*I loved that scene, Norris went all gooey.  Am I detecting roamnce brewing here? Obviously not the full on type, although it would be hysterical seeing Rita/Norris acting like a couple of teenagers, i.e secret little kisses and hugs etc.  but a sweet "Old Fashioned" more along the line of companionship type.*

*I like the new Leanne so far and I agree she certainly livens things up and as far as I can tell there are some real fireworks coming up in connection with  this lady!*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That scene with Ryan 'sussing out' Sean and Sonny was ridiculous.  Bad acting all round.  :Thumbsdown: 

The rest was actually alright.  It was just that two minutes of madness that spoilt it.  Hopefully this storyline will come to an end soon.  

Next week looks better, with plenty of Dreary.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

I really enjoyed the Connor confrontation scene on Friday where Paul lashed out at Ryan and clipped him round the ear (marvellous acting from Sean the way he just lunged forward and clipped).  I particularly loved the way that scene was showing us the youger brother keeping his older brother under control, espec as we were led to believe that Liam was the lose Cannon in the family where in actual fact it is Paul :Wub:   :Love:   :Heart:  .  Liam was definitely taking control there. I was impressed with the way we saw that Paul will snap at Carla if the mood takes him, I liked that. Yes I love all the fireworks which are building in the Connor family afterall this is what makes the viewing interesting. A good mixture of lovely/Sweet and fighting etc.

Michelle has been wonderful of late also, Kim is brilliant. Liam is getting better and better as we are seeing more character development with him also.  Hopefully there are going to be some lovely brotherly scenes coming up as well as Paul/Carla :Wub:  

Sonny I just want to disappear he really is a smug G**, Sean needs to wake up and smell the coffee.

Liz's new fella - My god what the hell are they doing! Liz's lovers are just getting worse! Think I prefer Vernon.

Yes, another exceelnt week on the cobbles, with another great week to come!

----------


## parkerman

Can someone answer a question that I'm sure I should know the answer to...Who is selling Charlie's house?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not entirely sure, but I do know it's going to the Mortons this Friday.

Now that WAS a good episode tonight, much better.  Star of the show was, yet again, Dreary.

----------


## alan45

> Can someone answer a question that I'm sure I should know the answer to...Who is selling Charlie's house?


An Estate Agent :Rotfl:  



Seriously though I thought there was a far out relative mentioned earlier on

----------


## Babe14

> Not entirely sure, but I do know it's going to the Mortons this Friday.
> 
> Now that WAS a good episode tonight, much better. Star of the show was, yet again, Dreary.


Indeed another great episode.  

Wow what a change of character we are seeing in Paul! :Love:   :Wub:   Boy has he got a temper and looks like he is about to explode big time. :Wub:   :Wub:    Lovely to see him giving Carla a bit of agro for a change.  
Love the turn around in the Connor family of:
 Michelle/Paul - going from the "Happy go lucky" peace keepers to a couple of angry bulls,
Michelle - full of anger and hurt due to Smug git plus not very happy with brother Paul for his "attack" on son Ryan.
Paul - of course, in a real moodie because something his been stirred inside him from Ryan's joyriding..
Nice to see a bit of agro between these two espec as we have seen how close they normally are. 
Liam/Carla - the two Connors who normally give all the grief are now on the receiving end.  These two are now trying to be the peace keepers as well as the ones giving the love and support.

I love the way Liam is looking out for Paul, trying to keep him in line.

Yes really loving all the Connor stuff espec the fact that we are now getting to know the "real" them.

Deirdre yes on form as usual getting a shock when she went for a fag in the back yard.  With Deirdre finding out about Tracy's secret it has kicked a bit of life into this storyline.

Leanne/Jamie great.

Star of the show of course Paul :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Loving Corrie at the moment. I'm glad Peter is back hopefully he will be staying. I have to say if Sean had done that to my sister or brother i would have done more than fired him after all it does take two to tango and Sean did know Michelle was seeing him. I think Paul is very protective of his family maybe even more of Michelle and Ryan since what happened with Dean. I think the Connors are a great addition to the cast. BTW the shirt looked so much better on Peter than Dev. Loving Liam and Leanne they will make a great couple.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was really good last night. It was very emotional scenes in the car with Liam and Carla. It was so funny when she mentioned his 21st and how he didnt like her as he sent her to Mosside !!! I wonder where Pauls got to. Im really growing on the connors. 

I to thought that the shirt suited Peter better than Dev.

----------


## Babe14

Oh yes I am in Corrie heaven right now as both my favourite families have the central place and then there's the return of Peter.

Paul :Wub:   :Wub:   was absolutely brilliant the other night, I loved his behaviour, witty, sarcy, ruthless, a bit of a b/d all with a couldn't careless attitude, but at the same time you could tell that he was very stressed out emotionally. I just loved the way he went ballistic at Sean and physically removed him from the factory it was the least Sean deserved afterall he was bithcing about Paul's sister.  Sean should of known it was best to keep his gob shut, mind you the girls were just as bad, winding hm up all day about Sonny, everyone should of known that it's a very sensitive subject around the Connors right now, espec Paul who is very protective of his family.  This is what it';s all about with Paul and Liam too "Protecting" the people they love.

I too really liked the scene in the car with Liam/Carla espec as it showed us a different side to both of their characters. Liam is becoming very :Wub:  you can tell that they both love Paul very much. I liked the way that we found out more about the Connors history, they certainly are a very interesting family. The Connors are certainly very protective  of one another, but I think they all rely on and need Paul though, he is the strength and backbone of the Connor family, inspite of the fact that I'm under the impression that Liam is the harder of the two brothers, Paul is a softie really.

Ken was brilliant too, when he was winding everyone up, espec Peter,by shouting out his crossword clues and then came out with a classic when Tracy was telling everyone in the Barlow household about the "shirt"incident, Ken said somehting like " I'd thought you'd like that sort of thing espec with you having been in the navy where they all dress the same!" Lovley brother/sister scenes with Peter and Tracy. Then of course there's Deirdre who is looking daggers at everyone whilst puffing away on the cigs, another classic by Ken "She'll be smoking in bed next!"

I particularly liked the fact that they let us know where Peter had been but didn't think that Portsmouth was that far away! (Re: Driving through the night)

Steve classic as usual and just love his "Subtley" He is a character who doesn't really have big storylines but at the same time he does. He is in the thick of everything all the time, Steve is involved in most of the big storylines and it works well.  Hate to admit this but I do find that Steve works well with Vernon, guess he just brings out the best in people. 
Liz's new fella don't like at all at the mo, but I did think the "Heart to Heart" scene in the back of the Rovers with the two f them was nice.

Eileen she is a great character too and I loved her classic " Jason you can't still be on that bog" :Lol:  

Dev he's character really has gone down hill since Sunita left,prior to her leaving Dev was a brilliant character but now he is lost and his storylines are crap.  
All in all fantastic viewing and I'm just loving it all!

----------

alan45 (14-03-2007), Katy (14-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Then of course there's Deirdre who is looking daggers at everyone whilst puffing away on the cigs, another classic by Ken* "She'll be smoking in bed next!"*


Pretty much a carbon copy of Vera's line after the Rovers Return fire in 1986 which nearly killed off Bet Lynch (of course, it was Jack's fault).

----------


## Katy

I just love your posts on corrie babe 14. It just sums up everything i want to say but a million times better. eilleen in my opinion is one of the most underrated actresses on the show. I love her. Her one liners are classic. And Dev its so true. Hes lost without sunita. He werent to good with her but now hes just shockingly bad.

----------

Babe14 (15-03-2007)

----------


## Babe14

> I just love your posts on corrie babe 14. It just sums up everything i want to say but a million times better. eilleen in my opinion is one of the most underrated actresses on the show. I love her. Her one liners are classic. And Dev its so true. Hes lost without sunita. He werent to good with her but now hes just shockingly bad.


Thanks Katy it's really nice of you to say so, I'll keep doing them just for you :Smile:  Have to admit once I get started or my teeth into something I do get a bit carried away :Lol:  Espec where the Connors are concerned! So just imagine what I would be like if they brought Peter back permanently!! :Lol:  
Have to admit I did enjoy Dev/Sunita and thought the character was good back then, but did find him a bit arogant.  I don't know about anyone else but I'm finding this Dev image storyline a bit silly an dhis chat up lines just make me cringe with embarrassment. I hope that the character will improve during the upcoming golfing storyline and the Jodie potential love storyline.
With regards to Paul's whereabouts I'm guessing his probably driving around somewhere trying to sort his head out..

Haven't seen last nights corrie yet, when I do you'll know LOL!

----------


## Babe14

He's back and he's gone all soft and fluffy again :Wub:   :Wub:  Just love the way that Paul is grovelling to his family after his recent behaviour and the revelation that he was responsible for Dean's death. Paul will now do everything he can to make things right again. 
No one should of driven the car that night they should of got a cab, but what is done is done and Paul is/has been punished enough having to live with the guilt for the rest of his life, having to face Ryan/Michelle knowing what he knows..

Lovely Paul/Carla Scenes, espec the first scene with Paul's re-appearance I just love the way he goes all sheepish and unsure like that when he's done something wrong, also the end scene at Underworld when Carla told him no more secrets from either of them not ever and they agreed then kissed :Wub:   :Wub:  
When Michelle said that she would go out for a meal with them only if Paul is paying, there was a double euendo here, when Paul went "Oh yes" as far as Michelle was concerned he was talking about the meal, but Paul actually meant that he ws paying the price for what he had done. (but doesn't Paul always pay anyway?)
Lovely scene here with the Connors and Paul being all apologetic with Carla /Liam protecting and supporting him, Just loved Paul's expressions and the banter between him and Liam,each and everyone of the Connors interact well with one another. The Connors are growing and growing. Also we have learnt more about the type of person Paul is he can be self-centred, which was clearly shown when he said to Carla "The only thought which went through  my mind that night was how am I gonna get meself out of this mess.  How can you admit something like that to your wife?" Also we have seen other sides to Liam/Carla's characters this week and recently.

I just loved the way Paul went into the factory cool as you like and said morning and asked if everyone was o.k. Then of course there was the scene with brother Liam, like Carla said they are always trying to get one over on one another but they are so tight that they tend to lock other people out.

Peter so lovely to have him back. I'm just loving his flirting with Maria and just cracked up when he went into the hairdrssers and helped himself to a look at the appointments book, fitted himslef in for a trim and then brewed up. I've noticed that Peter has now picked up Ken's habit of brewing up :Lol:  Just love the way he comes out with his little comments, for example when Tracy/Deirdre/Peter/Maria were all in the Rovers and Peter was with Maria, much to Tracy's annoyance,he went over to join Deirdre/Tracy and Tracy said "Hope your not telling her my business" Peter replied before getting up from his seat "Like I'd dare" :Lol:  Peter is definitely Ken II with slightly different ways. I liked it the other night when Peter had been for a walk and he came in and told Ken all about how he'd walked down to the reservoir and along the canal which had lots of boats all tied up of course, this was a typical Ken trait.
We have Deirdre palying detective which is unerving Tracy as her suspicions are being aroused, we clearly saw this in the end scene Friday where Peter put his arm around Deirdre and asked if she was o.k, which I thought was lovely and now think that Peter is also becoming suspicious of Tracy.

Now Sean has been irritating me and I've not liked him very much recently (def one of my love/hate characters) but did quite like the Violet/Sean scenes, espec the one where he was referring to Paul as a killer Shark! :Lol:  
Clare/Casey not much happening at the moment just seeds being sowed.

Dev - I am so cringing at him right now.

Steve on form as usual.  Jus tloved his comment to Vernon the other night during the discussion about aftershave where Vernon was going on about how he likes to be sprayed as he passes by the counters, Steve said "ever thought they might be trying to get you in the eye Vernon" :Lol:  

Liz's new fella - I find myself warming to him now and think that he would be good for Liz as he comes across as the gentlemanly type.  Why oh why did she do that, dump Derek the other night for Vernon!

Overall a lovely enjoyable week down on the cobbles and Corrie certainly have some wonderful characters right now.

----------


## Babe14

An excellent start to the week with the arrival of the Mortons whom on first impression seem like a family who are defintely going to cause chaos on the street and make even the lovely Connors look like a normal peaceful family! Wonderful to see Michael Starke (Jerry) who has slipped into his role perfectly. (Although he will always be SInbad to me) Love the interaction with the Platts espec between Gail and Jerry.  The Mortons who have made an instant impact n me are Jerry and Grandad, think that these two will probably be my favourites in this family, Jodie not so sure about her but think that she is a good character as she is fiesty and I think that she will give Janice Battersby a run for her money in the biggest gob stakes!

Now of course to my "babe" of Corrie Paul. Although I enjoy the Sunday episodes with all the Connors spending Sunday together I did like the fact that we had The Connors all doing their own thing this week.
Absolutely loved the scene with Michelle/Ryan where Paul was being all soft and trying to win Ryan around. Also the scenes in the Rovers with Liam/Michelle/Steve/Dev I was just cracking up with the humour and witty comments that were coming from mainly Steve and Paul.   

(Paul after Liam thought he had a date with Leanne)"He takes after our Grandad who was a merchant seaman, a girl in every port,a port in every girl!"  :Lol:  

(Steve pointing to Dev) "He can do better than that, seven shops, seven women with seven babies inside them!" :Rotfl:  

When Paul was doing a practice swing in the pub I just cracked up, he really loves to show off  :Lol:    Looking forward to the golfing this week with these 3 characters as I am sure there are definitely going to be some very commical moments. (I really hope that this storyline will give Dev a purpose and bring his character back to life, he is with the right two characters to do this.)

Liam/Leanne - Nice scenes and he was doing so well until Jancie came in and opened that big mouth of hers :Lol:  Janice is also my love/hate character who annoys me alot but at times I like her. Have to say Vicky looks good with her new image, best I've seen her.

Peter/Tracy/Deirdre - Enjoying Deirdre being detective as it has added a bit of interest back into this ongoing story, love Peter being peace keeper (again another trait of Ken's he has inherited) Tracy is being an absolute bitch to everyone espec Clare.  Now as you know I ' m not that keen on the Peacocks and find them dull, but I actually feel sorry for Clare, as Ken said she is a damn good friend (Maybe Sean can take lessons from her on loyalty) Tracy is just using her unfortunately Clare is to nieve to realise. Have to admit I do think that Clare/Ashley are sweet.

Absolutely loving Corrie right now.

----------


## Babe14

What a cracker the double helping of Corrie was on Monday!

We had the emotion and drama from Janice and Leanne and the fantastic comedy/humour on the golf course!

Really like Janice/Leanne storyline which showed us how things were from both sides of the fence, I like Janice when she is like this. These are yet another two characters who work really well together.  I was so glad that they made up in the end, well sort of. The scene with Leanne sat in Jerry's, all alone looking out of the window,,with Janice walking across the other side of the street where Leanne beckoned to her with her hand to come over was lovely.

Peter/Maria loving it, of course Tracy always has to come along to spoil things but Peter won't have any of it. He's a monkey tellin gher that he was giving Maria a hard time where in actual fact he was being quite sourcy with her as she was with him, particularly when they were talking about "Interferring" :Rotfl:  

Now the golfing storyline - Hilarious, these three characters DO work well together as I hoped they would. Steve was on form with the humour and comments:

(Paul stuck in the bunker)

"You would of dug a hole through to Australia in a minute" 

(Paul takes another swing, misses)

"G'day mate" (Steve)
"Throw us another shrimp on the barbie" (Steve)

(Paul eventually gets himself out of the bunker)

"You were in that bunker so long I was going to get you a deck chair" (Steve)
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Then we had some lovely comments from Paul blaming his clubs, then his shoes :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
These two were wonderful.
As for Dev well the character has come back to life through this storyline and Steve/Paul, he was great too! 

(That Paul is such a naughty boy :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  )

I like the fact that we are now having the Connors interacting seperately with the other characters on the street and having storylines with them in addition to their family orientated ones.

Steve wins the prize for the best dressed golfer :Rotfl:  

Jerry absolutely loving his character.  A real rogue we have here and he is defintely after Gail!

I loved it in the beginning of Corrie, where Roy was nosing through the window trying to have a look at the opposition.

Also I am actually liking Vernon now, he is becoming likeable now that he is being interacted with other characters such as Steve/Paul/Dev/Jack.  

I have noticed that Corrie along with the other soaps tend to put the less popular characters with the more popular ones inorder to make them more likeable, it works.

Excellent Writing/Storylines/Scripting/Humour/Comedy and fantstic character interaction. Brilliant acting all round also.

----------

parkerman (20-03-2007), tammyy2j (21-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Really like Janice/Leanne storyline which showed us how things were from both sides of the fence, I like Janice when she is like this. These are yet another two characters who work really well together.


I agree and I also thought Janice - a character I normally find very irritating when all gobby - was excellent last night.  More please. 




> Peter/Maria loving it


I am, but I'm not sure why Maria would go for someone twice her age.  :Confused: 




> Now the golfing storyline - Hilarious, these three characters DO work well together as I hoped they would. Steve was on form with the humour and comments:


It was alright, although Steve was dressed ridiculously OTT.  Dev looked the part, shame he couldn't have been used as a flag beside each hole.  Some good one liners though, as you have pointed out.  :Smile: 




> I like the fact that we are now having the Connors interacting seperately with the other characters on the street and having storylines with them in addition to their family orientated ones


.
I think the Connors have improved over the last fortnight.  I find them more bearable, but not entirely convinced they 'belong' in Weatherfield.




> Jerry absolutely loving his character.  A real rogue we have here and he is defintely after Gail!


He was good in Brookie, and good so far.  I don't know what he's thinking of with ET, honestly.
Not too sure on the Morton clan yet but it's early doors....




> I loved it in the beginning of Corrie, where Roy was nosing through the window trying to have a look at the opposition.


Indeed.  Roy is excellent.




> Also I am actually liking Vernon now, he is becoming likeable now that he is being interacted with other characters such as Steve/Paul/Dev/Jack.


Agree but I still don't like him much.  By the way it's *Vermin*.  :Nono: 


All in all it's been a bit better these last few episodes.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  
> Really like Janice/Leanne storyline which showed us how things were from both sides of the fence, I like Janice when she is like this. These are yet another two characters who work really well together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The only two Mortons possibly three that are standingout for me at the mo are Jerry (mainly because of Brookie), Grandad Morton and Jodie.




> Also I am actually liking Vernon now, he is becoming likeable now that he is being interacted with other characters such as Steve/Paul/Dev/Jack.





> Agree but I still don't like him much. By the way it's *Vermin*.


LOL I stand corrected. Of course I meant Vermin, who I wouldn't shed any tears over if he were to leave but as I said I have warmed to him quite a bit lately. Vermin/Liz don't work. Now Liz/Derek maybe..


There was a classic from Rita which I missed whilst talking to Norris about string

"What did you used to use to dangle your conkers with" :Rotfl:  (another case of double euendo)

Finally I just love all these lads get togethers

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=Richie_lecturer;506095]


> Peter/Maria loving it
> 			
> 		
> 
> I am, but I'm not sure why Maria would go for someone twice her age.


Well he's  a man and he's still warm

----------


## Babe14

[quote=Richie_lecturer;506095][quote=Babe14;506017]




> Dev looked the part, shame he couldn't have been used as a flag beside each hole.


LOL! I thought that Paul was the one who actually looked the part with his outfit and one hand gloved, which of course I absolutely :Love:   :Heart:    he looked just like a professional golfer, which I think was the intention.

P.S :Rotfl:  Alan45.

----------


## tammyy2j

[QUOTE=Richie_lecturer;506095]


> Peter/Maria loving it
> 			
> 		
> 
> I am, but I'm not sure why Maria would go for someone twice her age.


She went with Charlie who was older than her also and well Peter is fit as was Charlie so i can see why she would go for them

----------


## Babe14

How could Mollie do that, stop Tyrone from joining the lads in their golfing and he so wanted to! This would of added even more humour to the golfing storyline and I can just see Paul :Wub:   taking Tyrone under his wing and giving him a few tips :Lol:  

Another golfing group which I think would be hilarious in addition to the one we already have, would be Noreen/Norris/Rita and Blanche :Rotfl:  

I think that this golfing is a good idea espec as we are been shown some of the residents in actual "play" It's always nice to have a bit of time away from the street as well as on the street.


Well if they are trying to make us glad to see the back of Tracy it's working. She is such a bitch and I am starting to dislike her. How dare she interupt Peter when he ws snogging Maria, mind you I don't think he was too happy about it :Lol:  Last night we had an angry Peter, which is always good to see, as well as a cheeky, romantic one. He's certainly not backward in coming forward is he.

"I wouldn't mind a kiss to see me on my way" :Love:  

Maria pecked him on the cheek and asked if that would satisfy him

"You would be disappointed if I said yes"
Then he grabbed her, swung her round and started to snog her :Love:   :Heart:   :Wub:  How romantic!

Deirdre was excellent last night when she was having that panic attack.

Janice still likeable, Vernon still likeable and I am slowly taking to Derek the delivery man.

Grandad Morton well sounds like we have someone with a dodgy past here and it looks like we are starting to be fed tit bits about the new family...

Brilliant viewing again.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another great episode. I wondering is Paul hustling Dev and Steve in that they will bet big and he will become a better play and clean up. Loved Janice  selling her jewellery for Leanne they really have a great relationship. Leanne seems more close to her ex step mum Janice than her real dad Les.

----------


## Babe14

> I wondering is Paul hustling Dev and Steve in that they will bet big and he will become a better play and clean up.


  Spoiler:    That is exactly what the little bugger is doing! :Wub:    




> Loved Janice selling her jewellery for Leanne they really have a great relationship. Leanne seems more close to her ex step mum Janice than her real dad Les.


My heart went out to Janice last night espec when Leanne rejected the cash which Janice had porned her jewlery for. Mind you I do think that Janice is taking liberties with the Connor brothers by bunking off as and when she wants. 

Loved it when Paul asked Liam where Janice was, Liam said he didn't know and Paul said something about how she's probably in the bog! It's just the casual way he comes out with things :Lol:  Like in the Rovers later when Dev was talking about big heads, again Paul just came out with a casual comment. :Lol:

----------

tammyy2j (22-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Well if they are trying to make us glad to see the back of Tracy it's working. She is such a bitch and I am starting to dislike her. How dare she interupt Peter when he ws snogging Maria, mind you I don't think he was too happy about it Last night we had an angry Peter, which is always good to see, as well as a cheeky, romantic one. He's certainly not backward in coming forward is he.


Just you wait til Peter accidentally locks himself out in the cold.  Then he'll be Blue Peter.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Well if they are trying to make us glad to see the back of Tracy it's working. She is such a bitch and I am starting to dislike her. How dare she interupt Peter when he ws snogging Maria, mind you I don't think he was too happy about it Last night we had an angry Peter, which is always good to see, as well as a cheeky, romantic one. He's certainly not backward in coming forward is he.
> 
> 
> Just you wait til Peter accidentally locks himself out in the cold.  Then he'll be Blue Peter.


Your jokes are getting worse Richie.  Its a wonder you didnt say that when he had the fight with Charlie Stubbs he was a black and blue Peter

----------


## Babe14

Watch out there is a double act about :Rotfl:  

I have one of my own:

Two men sitting on a bench one called PETER one called PAUL,
PETER is leaving, PAUL is leaving,
COME BACK PETER, COME BACK PAUL :Wub:  

 :Rotfl:  Sorry mad ten seconds.

----------


## parkerman

[QUOTE=Babe14;506323]


> My heart went out to Janice last night espec when Leanne rejected the cash which Janice had porned her jewlery for.


Is the spelling of pawn a Freudian slip in this particular case? :Ponder:

----------

Babe14 (23-03-2007)

----------


## Babe14

[quote=parkerman;506481]


> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
>  
> My heart went out to Janice last night espec when Leanne rejected the cash which Janice had porned her jewlery for.  
> 
> 
> Is the spelling of pawn a Freudian slip in this particular case?


 :Lol:  But hey you say pawn, I say porn... :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What a brilliant episode tonight. I loved the two hander between Deirdre and Tracy. Great writing, fantastic acting, brilliantly done. Anne Kirkbride and Kate Ford held this episode together perfectly, great acting from both of them.

----------

Katy (26-03-2007), tammyy2j (26-03-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was in shock that they _finally_ acknowledged that people who've had kidney transplants have to take medication to keep them going. but then Tracey just mentioned Deirdre's neck and i just collapsed in giggles...oh for the days of Samir!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

When Tracy mentioned Sexy Specs, I went back to the days of Mike.  :Embarrassment: 

Pretty good tonight.  Varying performances from both actresses but overall they did a good job, especially Anne Kirkbride.

Script seemed to drift in another direction at times but otherwise it was alright.  

Enjoyable viewing overall.  :Smile:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Only get to see last 15 mins on sundays because of another programme but the bit i did see was fantastic between Deidree and Tracy. 

Loved the bit when Deirdree didnt believe her then suddenly realised it was all true  :Rotfl: 

Brill acting, cant wait for tonight  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

great episode again from Corrie last nite 

sexy specs  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Bow:   :Bow:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I remember that when the nickname came about.  It only feels like 

.....

----------


## Katy

It was a brilliant episode, usuall these two handers dont usually work as you get bored of them, but corrie last night had me gripped from start to finish. It was a pretty hard storyline yet they still made it humourous. When she said the best bit in you is Samir, and that he was the love my life as he said deirdre was beautiful and Tracy replied, He could hardly string a sentence together in English. And then she was saying Tracy Barlows mum the Slag and that she didnt know who shed wake up in the bed the next day. It was great stuff. And really well written bringing in the past.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another good double episode, so the Trial begins. Blanche as usual was on top form. Poor Deirdre she seems to be eating the fags. Leanne/Liam i loving already and they are not a couple yet.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I enjoyed last night's episodes.

The best stuff ultimately came from the trial.  Apart from Kate Ford's awful acting (back to normal), it was superb.  Blanche was absolutely hilarious, and the look on Ken's face when he heard the events of the night before - Oh My God!  Also LOVED that scene with Deirdre and Amy with the bubbles.  Well done to Ken, Deirdre and Blanche, some of the best stuff I've seen in Corrie for yonks.

The rest was pretty good filler, even Dev was good!  :Embarrassment:     Still not keen at all on the Mortons though.  Other than that an enjoyable couple of episodes, although I preferred the first more which was written by Jonathan Harvey, who wrote the two-hander on Sunday.  He's been back on form for the last couple of episodes after a rather dour few months.

----------

alan45 (27-03-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was good but I enjoyed last Monday's double bill with Janice & Leanne better. Loved Sunday's episode with Tracy & Dreary too. Corrie's been great these past few weeks. It was really boring in February but most of March has been great!  :Thumbsup:  Best soap at present.

----------


## Bryan

> It was good but I enjoyed last Monday's double bill with Janice & Leanne better. Loved Sunday's episode with Tracy & Dreary too. Corrie's been great these past few weeks. It was really boring in February but most of March has been great!  Best soap at present.


I agree Chris, clearly the best soap at the moment - I'm really enjoying every episode.

The two hander on Sunday between Deidre and "Tracy Luv" was Corrie at it's best, good acting and writing all round.

Corrie has an amazing set of actors, and they really are making the best of some of them at the moment. I love how the focus is on the Barlows/Connors and a few other characters that I reall enjoy.

The whole Tracy storyline has been compelling viewing, I hope Kate Ford goes out in style, one way or the other.

----------

Chloe (28-03-2007), Chris_2k11 (27-03-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It was good but I enjoyed last Monday's double bill with Janice & Leanne better.


I enjoyed that as well.  :Smile: 

Haven't taken to Sinbad and co though.

----------


## parkerman

Can't add anything to what's already been said. Corrie is superb at the moment. The problem is it makes EE look even worse...and that's saying something!

----------


## no1abbafan

Loved last night's episode, how angry was Tracy :Cheer:   :Cheer:   and Deidre telling her barrister the truth - surely she has to be found guilty.
On the new family, I think it was the wrong time to introduce them, with all this going on, nobody is really interested in them at the mo.
Love the foreign worked at the factory - Janice's face is comical.

----------


## alan45

This weeks episodes of Corrie have been brilliant. Even Kate Ford's acting hasnt been too bad. The courtroom scenes are great and the pure venom in Tracyluv rant at her Barrister was great. All the while this has been going on other stries are continuing to bubble along nicely, The Mortons, Janice and Leanne, Janice and the Polish workers,
In my opinion this is where Corrie and Emmerdale score so well. Whilst there is always at least one or two major storylines going on there are always smaller ones going on so that when the big one finishes the other stories fit in seamlessly. Both these soap dont go for just one *'Sensational and Explosive'*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  storyline which when it finishes means there is nothing else of any interest happening.

----------


## Babe14

Well I'm going to be the moaner this week. 
Haven't really enjoyed Corrie this week as it has not been my kind of viewing, I cannot stand court trials they send me to sleep.  To me this week the trial has just  gone over old ground.

However I was pleasantly surprised by Sundays head to head which I thought would bore the pants off of me butit didn't and Ithink I actually enjoyed this episode.

I do enjoy the Barlows being central but just hate court trials, if it had been anything else then I would of found Corrie enjoyable this week.

Love the Mortons and am enjoying the build up to all the upcoming action on the cobbles.




> All the while this has been going on other stries are continuing to bubble along nicely, The Mortons, Janice and Leanne, Janice and the Polish workers.
> In my opinion this is where Corrie and Emmerdale score so well. Whilst there is always at least one or two major storylines going on there are always smaller ones going on so that when the big one finishes the other stories fit in seamlessly. Both these soap dont go for just one *'Sensational and Explosive'*  storyline which when it finishes means there is nothing else of any interest happening.


I agree Alan 200% there is so much going on right now with Emmerdale/Corrie and this is why I don't mind the odd bit of cloud every now and then, they both always have something on the go. Also with these two soaps they cater for every viewer and every character has something happening whether it be "Mini" or "Major"

----------


## parkerman

Now then, something I don't understand and perhaps a legal expert could help me out here. But I thought that if a solicitor or barrister *knows* that someone is guilty they are not allowed to defend them. They might think it but if they definitely know they can be accused of being an accessory after the fact.

Now that Tracy has told her solicitor the truth, shouldn't her solicitor tell the barrister and, indeed, the court otherwise she too is guilty of being an accessory?

----------


## Johnny Allen

I dont like that Morton family, I really don't.

----------


## Gordy..//

okay, I think she will! She is so obvious in court! All white and shaky, smiling at people on her side  :Confused:  I think they have her sussed.









ive merged threads as no real need for a new one - luna

----------


## Gordy..//

here we go............................and she's down!

----------

Laura1h (03-04-2007)

----------


## alvinsduckie

Im in the U.S. and catch-up page isnt updated yet. tried to look at video and got blue screen saying it was only for viewing in UK :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

Now the trial is over, why doesn't Ken tell Blanche, Peter and Adam the truth. Would this not be the best thing he could do to help Deidre? Her family would then see why she is in such a state and could help comfort her.

Just a thought...

----------


## tammyy2j

Great double episode i'm glad Tracey got sent down. I hope Deirdre or Ken tells everyone especially Claire and the rest of the family that Tracey was actually guilty and planned it all. I'm loving Leanne and Liam.

----------


## Joanne

I agree, I hope that more people find out the truth, although it could have repercussions - especially for David if it becomes too widely known. There would always be someone, ie Norris who would tell the Police that some of the defence witnesses lied in court.

I'm not really getting the Tracey/Deirdre Mother/Daughter issues at the moment though. When Tracey is having a go at Deirdre why doesn't she stick up for herself a bit more rather that just take everything Tracey throws at her. I know she feels that she let Tracey down in Court but no-one really has a go at Tracey when she's blaming everyone else - especially her mother for her current situation. 

What kind of Mother is Tracey anyway. She spent Sunday, knowing it could be her last day of freedom wandering the streets and talking to David and Claire, then went to the pub. She didn't spend any time at all with her own daughter.

----------


## sam23

I'm glad she was sent down, now hopefully Amy will have a chance in life away from the woman who sold her and who didn't spare her a thought when she murdered Charlie!

What will happen to David, he's living in a fantasy world and the excuse that he was nearly drowned in the canal when he was younger is wearing a bit thin.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Now the trial is over, why doesn't Ken tell Blanche, Peter and Adam the truth. Would this not be the best thing he could do to help Deidre? Her family would then see why she is in such a state and could help comfort her.
> 
> Just a thought...


Not forgetting Claire, Gail, the counselling service.....

----------


## Katy

lol, It was a good ending, more believeable than the not guilty verdict. It was good how it didnt drag onto 9 oclock like i htought it would. Thought the announcment in the pub was quite funny, everyone was like No, not guilty. 

The Liam Leanne scenes were getting a bit boring. He was well and truley had.

----------

CrazyLea (05-04-2007)

----------


## jessi

Aww Steve was such a good day to little Amy tonight, and it was nice to see him and Michelle getting closer again. There hasn't been any one so right for steve since Karen!

----------


## Kim

> Aww Steve was such a good day to little Amy tonight, and it was nice to see him and Michelle getting closer again. There hasn't been any one so right for steve since Karen!


No, Ronnie certainly wasn't right for him, and he had to go through losing her, as well. Michelle I think is better for him as she understands how it feels to be hurt, because she was with Sonny.

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve was great last night with Amy and him and Michelle make a nice couple. I really hope Ken or Deirdre tell people that Tracey is guilty that she planned it all. I'm surprised Leanne and Carla are so friendly i didn't think Carla would be friends with the lower class (or in Leanne's case the hooking class). Janice is being a cow and a bully.

----------

Babe14 (06-04-2007)

----------


## Bryan

Janice, remind me again why they rehired her - she's a foul mouthed little cretin, and not even funny or appealing with it.

Amy - I've only just released that she has manly eyebrows, thats all I can think of when I see her now!

Another great episode, the show still goes on without Tracy, which I wasn't sure if it would. Loved Blanche's oneliners and Sinbad's son with Liz in the pub. Carla and Leanne are both both great characters, look forward to seeing Leeane and Liam get together, they bounce off each other so well.

Corrie is 10x better than Eastenders at the moment!

----------

Babe14 (06-04-2007)

----------


## Katy

Amy is the new Bethany Platt, she doesnt speak. I agree Bry its really good at the minute. Im loving Ken and Deirdre. She was funny last night when smoking " A new house rule " I never thought id say that. Janice again i agree, she is awful. At least we know why Joanne has been acting like that, but does no one in coronation street realise that Poland is in the EU, they have a right to be here. 
The Mortons are taking some getting used to but there getting better each episode, its good that they are being bought in gently. 

We were saying last night is why does one street and families they al have different accents. Its quite a musing. When it gets boring now we play guess the birthplace.

----------

Babe14 (06-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Loving Corrie again now all the court stuff is over with, although it did have it's moments.

Yes why the hell did they bring back Janice she is worse than ever, although she was good a couple of weeks ago with Leanne(should of known it was to good to last)(Going to get even madder with her over the next couple of weeks or so) also why ws Liam so soft with her.  Doubt if Paul would of been :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  

I like Viki the Polish worker and just love the way she stands her ground with "Motor mouth" I like Kasia also, even though she is really just a background character.  Viki was right in what she said to Janice they have come over to work just like the English go overseas to start afresh and hope to find work.

The younger Mortons are now growing on me also and I think that they are becoming a very interesting family.

Steve - well what can I say? I  like the way that Steve now has a couple of his own storylines as well as still being involved in most of the other ones (Big/major and mini) this is really working with him. Aww my heart just melts when I see him with Amy and it also melted at that end scene with Michelle where she mentioned "Cuddle" :Wub:  

Loving the Barlows being central and more in the aftermath of the "trial" rather than last week in the "trial" Blanche is wonderful, as is Ken.

Yes the Connors/Mortons/Barlows/ Norris/Rita and a couple of others are really making Corrie for me right now.

I even quite like Vernon now.

Carla/Leanne - A good pairing and I think that they will make good friends, however I'm not too sure how Carla will react when she finds out what Leanne really does for a living. We may end up being surprised here given Carla's dodgy background.

Corrie is just shining and shining as is it's twin.

----------

Katy (10-04-2007)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

perhaps the bosses at corrie can hook Janice back up with Les and get rid of the pair of numpty's together along with Cilla.

----------


## jessi

Awww little Amy spoke! That was so cute, when she asked when her mum was going to come home. That was the high point for me, along with all the Morton stuff. I really like them.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm liking Jerry Morton more and more he was good of him to take cute adorable Finlay even though he isn't his son. The golf scenes were funny. I wish Deirdre or Ken would tell about Tracey i want everyone on the street to know. It was nice to see Bo Selecta in a cameo role i.e. Lillian from Shameless

----------


## Katy

Definitly tammy, Lilians the greatest, she should be a permanent character, maybe Norris new girlfriend. Shes great. 

The best part was Eileen and Emma, hollys mum, she really does have a bit of a cheek asking for the baby back. I really hope Eileen gets to keep her. 

I too am growing on the Mortons i think they could be quite interesting as time goes on. Thought seeing the nice side to Jerry was good him and Finlay in the tent, i thought what he said about the inside is always the same but the outside can be anywhere you want. The part with the old fridge made me laugh, Norris phoning the police.

Even the golf scenes last night were quite good.

----------


## jessi

I thought tonight was good. I like the Mortons and Claire, Gail and Sally getting drunk was so funny.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was really funny last night. I'm really growing to like the Mortons, it was so funny with Gail, Sally and Claire getting drunk and when they caused the fence to fall down.  :Rotfl:  A really enjoyable episode! Oh and i'm really starting to enjoy Liz and Vernon together, they make a good couple, and i wasn't too keen on him before.

----------


## Bryan

what was with Corrie last night...it seemed...modern, never thought i'd use that word, had some right tunes blasting out at the party

I'm not taking to Sinbad and co though...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It was really funny last night. I'm really growing to like the Mortons


I STILL don't like them.  

However...


> it was so funny with Gail, Sally and Claire getting drunk and when they caused the fence to fall down.


  Yep.





> i'm really starting to enjoy Liz and Vernon together, they make a good couple, and i wasn't too keen on him before.


I still don't like them, but that's mostly down to Vermin.  I don't have a problem with Liz.

A quick shout for Eileen/Sue Cleaver.  She was very good and I feel for her, caught between a rock and a hard place.

----------


## Katy

i agree about Eileen, Sue is a brilliant actress and is doing a good job at this presen storyline.

----------


## jessi

I hope Liz and Vermin don't go through with it! I really don't like him.

----------


## Katy

aww, it was quite cute when he proposed though, although i get the impression thats not what Liz was expecting.

----------


## Abbie

Well by the proposal, I thought that either Liz was really really shocked or she doesnt really wnat to marry him

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmmm.... slight criticism (sp?).. 

The forensic people who spent so long there must be really bad at their jobs. If they had done proper investigation, wouldn't it have been slightly obvious that she never fell down the stairs, and can't they estimate an approximate time of death, so wouldn't the timings for when they called the ambulance been wrong? Also, the Connors didn't think things through very well.. when they do the post mortem, won't they also be able to tell she never fell down the stairs.. there won't be any bruising or anything  :Confused: . Also; Liam used Kashas clock in card to clock her in, so won't his fingerprints be on that, I know he's the boss, so could have touched it anyway, but would seem a little shifty to me anyway - although saying that, they probs didn't feel they had to print anything like that, but then if they didn't think it was suspicious, would the forensic guys have been called in? lol. 

Maybe I'm thinking too much lol..

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm not sure Lea. If someone witnessed her falling down the stairs at a certain time, would forensics actually bother with a certain time of death?  :Confused:  

Anyway, it was a good two episodes tonight. That Vicky girl is excellent at acting, she showed her emotion of her friend's death really well. I'm growing to like the Connors even more too, especially Liam and Carla. I'm still not too keen on Paul though, he seems a bit wooden to me.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Absolutely pathetic, do the Connors really believe that the forensic people won't be able to find out how long she'd been dead for? Even I realised this and I must be half their age. Hate that Paul bloke too, such a bad actor. Liked Liam tonight, atleast he showed some consideration to the poor dead lass! Cashier  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   or whatever you wanna call her

----------

CrazyLea (17-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Sean Gallagher (aka Paul C) *Is* a very high profile, very successful and well established actor, he has been in dramas etc with other high profile and extremely well known actors/actresses such as Sean Bean and Liza Tarbuck. IMO he is absolutely brilliant and portrays the wonderful Paul Connor superbly. *No way* is he "wooden" and he certainly *IS NOT* a bad actor.  People need to do their homework before critising. Anyway it's the same old, same old,successful actors/actresses, espec very popular ones, always get the most critisim :Smile: 

O.K there are flaws in the Kasia death storyline, just as there are in all storylines in anything, but it is not REAL, it is only make believe, fiction, if every detail, in every storyline was to be portrayed accurately then watching TV would be a bore and IMO you may as well park yourself on a seat in the street and watch the world go by. Soaps are entertainment, enjoyment and a way of chilling out at the end of the day.

The above is my opinion and the way I see things and not designed to be offensive to other people's opinions which of course *are* respected.

On the subect of Corrie one word *FANTASTIC*, with superb acting and brilliant characters. :Smile:  A soap which is just going from strength to strength. With regards to the way Kesia died she did in actual fact fall down the stairs whilst carrying heavy boxes.

----------

Bryan (17-04-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Hmmm.... slight criticism (sp?).. 
> 
> The forensic people who spent so long there must be really bad at their jobs. If they had done proper investigation, wouldn't it have been slightly obvious that she never fell down the stairs


But she did fall down the stairs.

I agree with everyone about the time of death though. I thought that while I was watching it and it really spoiled the whole episode for me.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a really good episode even though slightly disturbing, that Paul didnt really bat an eyelid about what he was doing. 

Carla is really growing on me, i thought she was good in the story and Liam, who I cant stand was good last night as well.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah the connors have been great since they started. There were things that happened which you thought maybe shouldn't be allowed to have but they did, doesn't make it different, it was a fab episode, and only time will tell if they get found out or not.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another good double episode from Corrie. I'm loving the Connors at the moment they really are a great addition as is Jerry Morton now too gone on the rest of his family yet. You could see that Liam and Carla were distraught but Paul wasn't. Derek/Liz/Vernon storyline is boring.

----------


## Bryan

Loved Corrie last night, the Connors really shone, a great family and loved seeing how they reacted in a crisis.

Jack was funny with Liam and Jamie, enjoyed them scenes, especially when he said "at least i'd die with birds and booze"  :Lol:  

The only criticism i have, like everyone else has said, a post mortem will reveal the time of death surely?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Carla is really growing on me, i thought she was good in the story and Liam, who I cant stand was good last night as well.


Yep, I agree.  I'm finally warming to Carla now, and Liam is good with Leanne.  I'm afraid I don't like Paul much though.

Jack was good (as always) and much missed of course.

I thought the fall was well done, but unsure about the PM like everyone else.

----------


## Bryan

apparantly a PM is only done if they died in suspcious cirumstances or the cause of death is unkwown.

Seen as Carla saw what caused the death - falling, and the forensics confirmed she fell, as the police man told Paul and Liam, then maybe they dont suspect foul play and take her word for it - hence no PM.

I'm not an expert on this though so could be wrong, maybe Alan could fill us in?

----------


## CrazyLea

> But she did fall down the stairs.


Shows how much I paid attention  :Lol: .

Although - the police did say there was going to be a PM, that's why got confused Bry. 

But I'm not saying it wasn't a good episode, cause it was  :Smile: . And I really like Paul too, don't think he's wooden ha.

Really don't like the Mortons or what ever they're called though lol.  Done nothing for my.. yet.

----------


## Babe14

Interesting and enjoyable posts :Smile:  

I'm no expert either (although the amount of CSI I watch I ought to be :Lol:  ) but going from my own knowledge, the way I understand things is that if there are no suspicious circumstances surrounding a death then a PM isn't usually done.(As BB has already said above)  As for the time of death being established, now this is a confusing area, I have heard that it's not possible to tell the exact time of death but only possible to give an approx time. As for the rigamorphis (stiffness)/decay of a body, how fast this happens I beleive depends on the temp of a room that a body is in, obviously the cooler the room the slower the decaying etc. 

Now I haven't actually seen Monday's episode yet only read the update but from what I can gather Kasia's body was only left for approx 2 hours before an ambulance was called which I beleive realistically this period of time is the approx of time which is often given for a death, i.e between the hours of 6 and 8.

I know that there is mixed feelings from people about the character Paul (which is fair enough because it would be boring if we all agreed all the time)because of his callousness and bad boy ways but I love characters like this, he's not all bad he is very loving and caring with it, also cheeky and playful and at the end of the day he just deals with things differently, "in his way". Most of the time I beleive he just hides his true emotions to be strong for those he cares most about, Liam/Carla/Michelle/Ryan, his family.  Paul is just a big softie really. :Big Grin:  (Paul for me, is the Matt King/Jake Moon and Paul Robinson of the Cobbles all rolled into one with a few extras)

I'm glad that Jack is being interacted with the younger members of the cast, Liam/Jamie and am looking forward to seeing this scene.

Sunday's episode

I really enjoyed and of course thought that Carla/Paul scenes were just adorable.  

Liam/Carla both growing on me more but still haven't taken to these two 100%, Liam I have taken more to than Carla whom I just love with Paul of course.
Vicky is a fantastic addition and would love her to replace "Motor Mouth" Battersby.

I enjoyed Liz/Derek and hope that Liz dumps Vernon but I do like him more now, although I do find it very irritating when he keeps using the bar top of the Rover's as a drum! Vernon works very well with Steve and Betty two more very wonderful and commical characters.

Quite enjoying the baby Holly storyline too, Eileen is another great character. Corrie just have so many right now and to be honest at the end of the day I don't think you can really single any one single "character"(Actor/actress) out, as they are all fabulous as are the storylines and writers who write them, just a real shame that so many great characters are about to disappear :Sad:  still at least it is their decision.

----------


## Babe14

If you go to google and type in "time of death at scene" it brings up a string of very interesting articles on the subject.

From what I can make out the time of death is established from body temperature and tissue.  With regards to a PM it may not be necessary to do a full one, a partial or selective one maybe done only. 

So I think that Corrie have done their homework with regards to this issue.

----------


## alan45

In this case there would have to be a Post Mortem. She died of a sudden or unexpalined seath. Falling down the stairs would not be sufficient. A post mortem  will establish how she died. I.e did she have a heart attack, stroke, seizure, or the like befor she died. Did she die as the reult of a frature incurred during the 'fall'. It is the law that a PM will be carried out to establish the cause of death. The death occurred in a factory of an otherwise healthy woman. It will be treated as a suspicious death until the PM and subsequent inquest are held. 

The CONners are not out of the would yet.

Rigormortis sets into a body quite soon after death and will then after a period of hours completely disappear. The PM will give them an approx time of death. Blood tests wil measure things like the amount of oxygen in the blood which is also an idicator of time of death, it will check for toxics in her system.

A PM will show if there are any other bruises on her body and will seek and explanation for them.

What I think will be the CONners undoing is the fact so many people are involved and they will never all keep their stories straight. Vicky being an immigrant from Poland will fear the police and drop them all in it by telling the truth. (remember you heard it here first folk).  Sally will also feature in it when the truth comes out. I feel this story will form the basis of Paul's departure later this year.

----------

Babe14 (18-04-2007), tammyy2j (18-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

> In this case there would have to be a Post Mortem. She died of a sudden or unexpalined seath. Falling down the stairs would not be sufficient. A post mortem will establish how she died. I.e did she have a heart attack, stroke, seizure, or the like befor she died. Did she die as the reult of a frature incurred during the 'fall'. It is the law that a PM will be carried out to establish the cause of death. The death occurred in a factory of an otherwise healthy woman. It will be treated as a suspicious death until the PM and subsequent inquest are held. 
> 
> The CONners are not out of the would yet.
> 
> Rigormortis sets into a body quite soon after death and will then after a period of hours completely disappear. The PM will give them an approx time of death. Blood tests wil measure things like the amount of oxygen in the blood which is also an idicator of time of death, it will check for toxics in her system.
> 
> A PM will show if there are any other bruises on her body and will seek and explanation for them.
> 
> What I think will be the CONners undoing is the fact so many people are involved and they will never all keep their stories straight. Vicky being an immigrant from Poland will fear the police and drop them all in it by telling the truth. (remember you heard it here first folk). Sally will also feature in it when the truth comes out. I feel this story will form the basis of Paul's departure later this year.


My sentiments too along with the   Spoiler:     fact that Carla tells all to Michelle about Dean  

I just hope that it won't be another prison exit or death.

I don't think that the Immigrant Death storyline will be his exit, definitely will be part of it, I think there are going to be a serious of events which have already started from two other ongoing storylines (Carla and her Dungaree business and Paul's secret), that will eventually lead to whatever lies in wait for him.

----------


## Abbie

Well I wasnt expecting that from corrie on monday, seems like an interesting storyline, but I mean they must get found out, I mean she had been dead for longer, and said that they saw it happen, if that wanted to get away with it they should of said they werent there at the time.

----------


## Babe14

Brilliant episodes Monday and Wednesday with brilliant acting.

Have to disagree about Paul's reaction to Kesia's death, the way I saw it was that he was just as shocked and upset as Liam/Carla, infact I'd say more so going by the look on  his face when he first arrived at the factory, obviously very bad memories were brought back to him once again. The only reason Paul cooked up the "cover up" plan was to protect Carla, his wife, the woman he loves with all his heart and like he said there is nothing he wouldn't do to protect her. Paul felt as sick as both Liam/Carla did about the way they had handled things, this was obvious by his reply to Liam telling him that he felt sick about what they had done where Paul replied "You think I don't? You think I haven't been bricking it all day when we were lying to the police?"  Paul had to stay strong otherwise everyone would crumble, he's the one at the end of the day who holds the family together, like I have said before he is the back bone of the Connor family.

Something I noticed about Kasia was that she was carrying three boxes and incorrectly, so in a small way she was also responsible for her fall.

Wednesday - I just loved the scene with Paul and the health and Saftey Officer the look on Paul's face at the end of that scene was wonderful :Wub:  (More brilliant acting from the wonderful Sean).   I have been thinking for weeks about the fact that those big heavy rolls of material were stored upstairs, which meant the girls had to lug them up and down the stairs, I was thinking just how dangerous that was and surely they should be stored downstairs like they used to be during Mike's era.
Of course during these three episodes there were for me some gorgeous Paul/Carla scenes. Also enjoyed the brothers clashing and arguing.

Loved Paul's PJ's :Wub:   :Wub:  (would of preferred the T shirt off though :Lol:  )

Other areas of these wonderful episode:

Loved the brekkie scene with Liz/Steve/Vernon when Liz was telling Vernon how embarrassed she was when he stood her up in that restaurant and the ever wonderful and gorgeous Steve piped up (all casual like he does)

"And that's saying something going out with you" :Rotfl:  

Did we really have to have all that screen time with Vernon in his vest :Sick:  

Steve/Amy asleep on the sofa together  :Wub:  

Loved the Jack/Jamie/Liam scene - I can see some good times coming up here. Some wonderful comments from Jack, "Birds and Booze" then the one about Liam's grandad spinning in his grave, only for Liam to tell him that he was in sheltered accommodation.

Liam/Leanne they kissed at last but somehow I  think that stormy times lie ahead.

Lots of great viewing to come with lots of unravelling, betrayal, heartbreak and consequences for the Connors and of course we have Clare/Cassey , Liam/Leanne
Holly/Eileen/Jason, Jack/Vera and on the list goes...

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm loving Leanne and Liam as a couple. Paul was brillant last night. Poor Eileen the story with Holly is heartbreaking.

----------


## Babe14

> I'm loving Leanne and Liam as a couple. Paul was brillant last night. Poor Eileen the story with Holly is heartbreaking.


Liam/Leanne are great and work well together.  However there is a lot of muddy water to get through.  At the moment the Street's new hot romance is of course Steve/Michelle and I think that Liam/Leanne are being set up as the next one.

I like Eileen she is great but poor thing she never seems to have any lasting happiness.  I hope that she gets tokeep Holly and that Jason will change his mind. However rumour has it   Spoiler:     Jerry asks Eileen out for a drink to drown her sorrows, they would make a great couple, better than Jerry/Gail which has been rumoured for a while.  I hope that they aren't going to do another fight between Gail/Eileen over a man!

----------


## tammyy2j

Paul is so cunning he knew exactly how to work Sally i'm loving his character. I wanted Claire to tell everyone about Tracey now she knows. Jerry Morton is a great character and you can see he is a great dad.

----------


## Katy

It was so sad with Eileen and gail regards to baby Holly, Sue Cleaver was brilliant. It was really emotional. 

Jerry is so funny.

----------


## alan45

What a truly moving episode last night with Eileen (the wonderful Sue Cleaver) having to return baby Holly/Chloe. Wonderful emotional acting. Brilliant :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Katy

She is defrinitly one of the most underrated actresses in the soap. She was brilliant. She really outshone Gail who gets all the storylines.

----------


## Babe14

Another fantastic week on the cobbles with my heart going out to Paul and Eileen this week.

Eileen (Sue)was fantastic and I relly liked the interaction between her and Gail, hope this is a start of a good friendship.
Paul (Sean) as usual was brilliant (just love all his little tongue actions :Wub:  and of course those expressions)(he looked so gorgeous in Sunday's episode, in his jeans, with that pose whilst standing in Liam's doorway :Wub:   :Wub:   :Love:  )  I feel so sorry for him as he is caught in the cross fire between Carla/Liam and as usual is and will pay the price. However Paul also has committed the act of the "betrayal" by not backing Carla, but he did the right thing by backing Liam. Carla's betrayal was far worse as it was one of Paul's "trust"  Very sad and tragic times ahead for the Connors.

The Mortons really like them and they provided most of the comedy this week.

Clare is getting better, unfortunately Ashley is not.

Jack/Vera nice to see them but this is all deja vu.

Janice/Kelly MUST go!

Liz/Derek - so glad that she is doing the dirty on Vern.

Steve - Lovely as ever.

Sally/Hayley great team work and are fantastic leaders. Paul was wonderful when he made the job offer to Sally, he really is a bugger :Wub:   :Lol:  

Ken/Blanche shining as usual.

Looking forward to all the upcoming action, even though it will be very emotional and sad.

----------

alan45 (29-04-2007)

----------


## jessi

Corrie has had a wonderful week. Every storyline as great. 

The Mcdonalds are shining. They're easily my favs. 

I also adore the Mortons as well as the Conners.

----------


## Babe14

> Corrie has had a wonderful week. Every storyline as great. 
> 
> The Mcdonalds are shining. They're easily my favs. 
> 
> I also adore the Mortons as well as the Conners.


 
Corrie has a lot of brilliant upcoming  storylines which have grown or been spun from previous ones,(Brilliant the way in which this is being done, good quality and well thought out writing and scripting) with the theme mainly being emotion and betrayal for most of the streets families/residents.

The Barlows - Stormy times ahead and possibly the end of an era.
The Connors - Betrayal and tragedy
The Peacocks - Betrayal/Deception and break of trust.

The Mortons and Duckworths I feel will possibly provide most of the light hearted and commical moments during the other very dramatic and emotional storylines.

We also have romance with Liz/Derek again light hearted, then of course Michelle and Steve which will be of a more in depth nature.  (Again we have the wonderful Steve (Simon) in the thick of things.

Just one moan about Corrie they are going over board on the death front, time to go in a different direction here.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Janice/Kelly MUST go!


Noooo I like Janice! Why does everybody hate her. Agree about Kelly though  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode tonight. Kim Ryder was really impressive, I can see her winning best newcomer at the awards. I liked the part where she went mad at Ryan in the street. Infact all her scenes were great, Jack and Vera were good too. Another good month for Corrie I think.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Got to agree with that Kym Ryder showed us some brilliant acting tonight and looks like it is set to continue throughout this week. Really hope she does get best newcomer she really deserves it.

----------


## alan45

Brilliant performance last night by Kym Ryder. She has proved her acting credentials now. Looking forward to seeing her in Corrie for many years to come. :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode from Corrie last night Michelle and Liam were very impressive. I'm glad the Connors are getting a big storyline its a shame about Paul leaving though he is a great character.

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## Katy

I thought it was brilliant episode last night, it was great performance from Kym ryder, when she was crying on the step with Carla crying she showed how good she was. I thought that she was great. Liam was great as well. He was really emotional and believable. It was really emotional. 

Jack and Vera were great as ever. I really like Molly. Shes great. Much better than when she was in Emmerdale.

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> Great episode tonight. Kim Ryder was really impressive, I can see her winning best newcomer at the awards.


Those were my thoughts exactly when I saw that episode

----------

Chris_2k11 (01-05-2007)

----------


## Katy

Ken and Dreary are really doing my head in at the minute. Everything else is really good but i want to turn it of when she starts whinging again. Molly Jack Vera and Tyrone are currently the best ones in it.

----------

Chris_2k11 (01-05-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

What the hell was all that crap about Ken buying brocolli. I nearly hit mute when they were on screen.

----------


## CrazyLea

Rather enjoyed tonights episode. I agree that Kym was good. I used to not like her, but she's growing on me. It helps that she works along side Steve alot. Steve is awesome  :Smile: .

----------

Chris_2k11 (01-05-2007)

----------


## Bryan

Coronation Street is on top form at the moment!

All of the Connors are amazing characters, a great bunch of actors there especially Kym Ryder and the amazing Alision King. A family on the verge of breaking point - love it. And so glad that Michelle and Steve finally kissed, still a long way to go until they get together me thinks...

Great to see Jack and Vera getting some screentime, they are hilarious, and Tyronne and Molly are kind of sweet together. Ken and Dedire - the cracks are showing, can't wait to see   Spoiler:    Denise return later this week

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007), Chris_2k11 (01-05-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> What the hell was all that crap about Ken buying brocolli. I nearly hit mute when they were on screen.


Actually I thought that was a brilliant bit of writing, contrasting the banality of everyday life against the trauma Ken and Deidre are going through with their marriage with Ken trying to get some semblance of normality back but Deidre having none of it.

----------

alan45 (01-05-2007), Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

Another good double episode from Corrie. Steve and Michelle are gonna make a great couple when and if it happens. I'm liking the Connor family more and more. What happened Vera? I don't know how Ken is putting up with Deirdre she is more of a pain than Blanche is now.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What the hell was all that crap about Ken buying brocolli. I nearly hit mute when they were on screen.


I thought that was excellent too.  Nice to see little things like broccoli used as an example of the state of Ken and Deirdre's marriage.  Reminds me of the rain mac with Stan and Hilda many years ago, for the same sort of reasons.  

Kym Ryder has been good recently, and Alison King is starting to grow on me more and more.

----------


## Chris_2k11

They could have picked something better than that for them to argue about, I mean brocolli?? Come on!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Coronation Street is on top form at the moment!
> 
> All of the Connors are amazing characters, a great bunch of actors there especially Kym Ryder and the amazing Alision King. A family on the verge of breaking point - love it. And so glad that Michelle and Steve finally kissed, still a long way to go until they get together me thinks...
> 
> Great to see Jack and Vera getting some screentime, they are hilarious, and Tyronne and Molly are kind of sweet together. Ken and Dedire - the cracks are showing, can't wait to see   Spoiler:    Denise return later this week


Yes, Corrie has been on top form these past few weeks, currently loving all of it apart from the stupid Morton clan. Axe these nutters please.

Enjoying it more than Hollyoaks at the moment and you won't hear me saying that very often.  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------

Bryan (01-05-2007)

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> Coronation Street is on top form at the moment!
> 
> All of the Connors are amazing characters, a great bunch of actors there especially Kym Ryder and the amazing Alision King. A family on the verge of breaking point - love it. And so glad that Michelle and Steve finally kissed, still a long way to go until they get together me thinks...
> 
> Great to see Jack and Vera getting some screentime, they are hilarious, and Tyronne and Molly are kind of sweet together. Ken and Dedire - the cracks are showing, can't wait to see   Spoiler:    Denise return later this week   
> 
> ...


I agree the Mortons just aren't doing anything for me. All I can think of Jerry as is Sinbad, and each of them kids are just bloody iritating. I hope they get the axe sooner rather than later. The Connors are where it's at atm  :Thumbsup:   :Big Grin:

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> They could have picked something better than that for them to argue about, I mean brocolli?? Come on!


I think by saying that you've actually reinforced the point about how brilliant it was.

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bondboffin
> ...


Well lets give them time. After all most folk didnt like the Connors when they arrived on the cobbles. Now look.   I think it will be the same with the Mortons. They have potential and given the excellent storywriters on Britains favourite soap they should become just as popular. I never watched Brooky so cant comment. To me Jerry is Ken off The Royal

----------

Babe14 (02-05-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Blanche, I think Ken was right to leave. I'm liking Rita friend i thought it was nice and thoughful what she said to Ken. 

Does everyone know on the street that Tracey was guilty or is it just Ken, Deirdre and Claire? Does Blanche know?

Also when did Michelle and Sean make up? After all he slept with her fiancee.

----------


## Katy

mind you i think sean and michelle made up as sonny was the last piece of drama she had in her life. Things have moved on like finding out her brothers killed the love of her life.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why does that Morton lad sleep in the shed? Why doesn't he have his own bedroom??

----------


## Babe14

One word to describe Corrie and the acting at the moment Brilliant.

Jane Danson, Kym Ryder, Sean Gallagher, Bill Roache, Rob James-Collier, excellent.

Paul/Leanne (sean/Jane) were excellent together last night, another two great actors who work well together along with the others they interact with.  Lovely scenes, espec the end of the "Hotel" encounter.

Really looking forward to the coming weeks

----------


## alan45

> Why does that Morton lad sleep in the shed? Why doesn't he have his own bedroom??


The Mortons we last in the queue when the Tardises known as soap houses were being handed out. Most soap houses seem to be able to house the population of a small village. Obviously the Barlows have the same problem as poor Ken has moved out. Or maybe thats because the Rovers needs their toilet back. :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

lol, i think it does add a bit of realism with him kipping in the shed as it was a bit silly to understand that that number of people lived in that house. 

Corrie is really on top form at the minute, from the writing to the acting. Everythings great.

----------


## parkerman

If Gail wants to object to the shed on planning grounds she should do it on the basis that it is being used as living quarters rather than its dimensions. She'd be more likely to win then.

Perhaps I should offer my services...for a fee. :Smile:

----------


## Joanne

Why is Liz saying to Deirdre that she has so much to lose if her affair get out? She had alot more to lose than Vernon when she was at it whilst married to Jim and it didn't stop her then. Would Vernon leaving be such a great loss?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg how annoying are those new creme egg ads

anyway good episode tonight. Old Dreary seems to be piling on the pounds, did you see her stood in the kitchen?!

----------


## alan45

> Omg how annoying are those new creme egg ads
> 
> anyway good episode tonight. Old Dreary seems to be piling on the pounds, did you see her stood in the kitchen?!


Yes she seems to be getting quite broad around the rear and the belly. Maybe she is on steroids or sumthing because her cancer has returned

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very dull episodes last night, none of it interested me at all. Worst since about February i'd say.

----------


## Chris_2k11

woah has everyone stopped watching

Loved that last bit at the end with Carla and Leanne - two fine actresses  :Bow:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes they are both very good.

I've enjoyed the baby Freddie storyline has well, despite the chopping and changing.  Some excellent performances from Sue Cleaver, Julia Haworth and Stephen Arnold.

----------


## alan45

> Yes they are both very good.
> 
> I've enjoyed the baby Freddie storyline has well, despite the chopping and changing.  Some excellent performances from Sue Cleaver, Julia Haworth and Stephen Arnold.


Yes despite the major changes they have had to make to the Freddie storyline had we not known it would still have been a good storyline.  Why though dosent Claire give the local plod 'Caseys' mobile number. After all she used to phone Claire all the time. 

Loving the Leanne and Carla storyline too. Judging by the spoilers its not too long before the fantastic Sue Cleaver gets a storyline. Two men vying for her affections. Pity one of them is the King of the Donars. 

Dunno who I dislike the most Vermin Vomit or Dirty Derek. Anyway mark my words that slapper Liz McDonald is going to come to a sticky end. All we need is Jimbo to get out of the Big House so we do and then Liz will know all about a Big Mac. Do you want fries with that punch on the mouth mucker.  Along as she doesnt end up with a Kids Club Meal

----------


## LostVoodoo

well that was cracking, wasn't it!? lol, Carla is fabulous 'is there a bar in here!' and i felt really sorry for Leanne, it looked really scary in that car boot!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Did anyone notice Babe 14 in the background at the hospital?

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl: . I was thinking of Babe when the whole Paul thing was happening  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Good episodes, I enjoyed them. Particularly the second one.

----------


## angelblue

I thought that was a really good episode in my honest  opinion i am probably the only one but i really dislike Leanne character for some reason.

I am gutted Paul is leaving i loved him and Carla fiery relationship  :Wub:  and i am quite sad it has ended like this, :Crying:   also when they were in the flat and he was telling Carla how much he loved her he seemed quite scared of losing her.

Carla was great tonight really funny  :Rotfl:  but you could she was hurting. :Sad: 

Also Paul seemed like he really loved his wife why is he using escorts

----------


## alan45

> well that was cracking, wasn't it!? lol, Carla is fabulous 'is there a bar in here!' and i felt really sorry for Leanne, it looked really scary in that car boot!


Thats obviously why it the UKs best SOAP

----------

parkerman (05-06-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Just when you thought it was safe :Rotfl:  

Here is my essay on last nights Corrie

Wonderful episodes which kept me gripped all the way through.
Sean Gallagher was superb and Ijust loved him portraying Paul's unhinged and psychotic side he was so funny, not to mention extra sexy.  :Wub:  We had some lovely blue eyes shots again "Swoon"  :Wub:  It is a real shame that Sean has quit as there would/could of been some really juicy and big storylines following all this for months to come for him.
I will miss Paul :Wub:   but hope that Sean finds what he is looking for as he really is a fantastic actor especially in the "Psychotic and unpredictable" role.
Liam has grown on me so much over the past couple of months or so and the character (and actor) has come along way since he first appeared. I can see Liam taking the reins of the Connor family now and filling the gap left by brother Paul with some real battles with Carla. (Liam has already picked up some of those wonderful facial expressions from Paul i.e the tongue popping out of the mouth and licking the lips. I really loved it when Paul used to bite down on his bottom lip followed by one of his tongue movements, he would either touch his top lip with it,stick it out of the side or curl it onto the bottom lip, we even had a cheeky tongue roll back into the mouth at times!!
Carla (Alison) like Liam has and is really growing on me. We really saw what a bitch she is last night and during Sunday's episode. From what she said to Michelle about never wanting to be part of the family it gave me the impression that she never loved Paul only his wallet. I can see Carla and the Connor's going up against one another now that Paul has gone epescially as she will get all of Paul's dosh now!
There have been moments during the past three episodes where I have hated Carla for the names she called Paul but on the other hand you can understand why. It is nice to actually see some emotion coming through from her now. Also she has Paul's sense of humour, some lovely commets from her:

"If he's not in enough pain then we can pull his tubes out" :Rotfl:   Alison/Carla as I suspected is really coming into her own now as is Liam.

I'm glad that we got to see one final scene between Ryan and Paul, a really lovely one, which reminds me why hasn't anyone told Ryan about Paul's crash?

So whose to blame for the tragedy:
Carla for breaking Paul's heart and telling him their marriage is over which finally pushed him over the edge.

Leanne for not being honest about what she really does.

Liam for making that final call to Paul on his mobile which caused him to crash.

Then Paul has to take some of the blame as he was driving under the influence, he undid his seat belt whilst reaching for his mobile during which he didn't see the red light and crashed..

The crash was excellently done and very dramtic with more than one factor contributing to it.  Only Corrie can knock out something so spectacular.

Deirdre/Ken scenareo wearing a bit thin. I defintely prefer Ken on his own.

David a little bugger as usual.

Liz/Derek now I quite liked Derek but now I'm not so sure and after seeing Derek/Liz/Vernon/Linda all together the other night it made me see Liz/Vernon in a different light..I actually like the two of them together now. Vern has grown on me! He would make a great hubby for liz :EEK!:  
Steve great as usual although I think he is being a bit self centred at the moment with wanting to be alone with Michelle when there are more pressing things happening..

Very sad but fantastic viewing. Wednesday will be a very emotional episode, as will the aftermath both of which I am looking very much forward too.

I am gutted at the loss of such a great character whom we were only just starting to get to know, there was huge potential here. Still it's great for Sean as he really has gone out on a high.

P.S Sean/Paul fans one good thing to come out of this, is that we finally get to see that lovely body :Wub:  

P.S LOL! Richie/Crazylea - That's not really Paul laying in that bed or in the car it is his stunt double.  We have eloped on that Police motorcycle :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (05-06-2007), parkerman (05-06-2007), tammyy2j (07-06-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Just when you thought it was safe 
> 
> Here is my essay on last nights Corrie
> 
> Wonderful episodes which kept me gripped all the way through. Me too
> Sean Gallagher was superb and Ijust loved him portraying Paul's unhinged and psychotic side he was so funny, not to mention extra sexy.  We had some lovely blue eyes shots again "Swoon"  It is a real shame that Sean has quit as there would/could of been some really juicy and big storylines following all this for months to come for him.
> I will miss Paul  but hope that Sean finds what he is looking for as he really is a fantastic actor especially in the "Psychotic and unpredictable" role.You will understand that I dont share your LUST for Paul/Sean, Its a hetero thing, I agree with you that I will miss him as a fantastic actor, Psycho Paul was so believable last night
> Liam has grown on me so much over the past couple of months or so and the character (and actor) has come along way since he first appeared. I can see Liam taking the reins of the Connor family now and filling the gap left by brother Paul I just hope he manages to stick with Leeanne. They were a great couplewith some real battles with Carla. Yes the blame game should be fun(Liam has already picked up some of those wonderful facial expressions from Paul i.e the tongue popping out of the mouth and licking the lips. I really loved it when Paul used to bite down on his bottom lip followed by one of his tongue movements, he would either touch his top lip with it,stick it out of the side or curl it onto the bottom lip, we even had a cheeky tongue roll back into the mouth at times!!
> Carla (Alison) like Liam has and is really growing on me. You will forgive me for not paying as much attention as you to his facial nuancesWe really saw what a bitch she is last night and during Sunday's episode. From what she said to Michelle about never wanting to be part of the family it gave me the impression that she never loved Paul only his wallet. I can see Carla and the Connor's going up against one another now that Paul has gone epescially as she will get all of Paul's dosh now!
> ...


Welcome back Babe I have missed your wonderful essays.

----------

Babe14 (05-06-2007), parkerman (05-06-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Aww Al you are lovely.  I didn't know I was being missed so much :Smile:  I'm just trying not to post too much and concentrate on other things. 

I have to admit I do get a bit involved with my programmes and there isn't much I don't notcie! My probem is once I get the bit between my teeth I can't stop :Lol:  , espec if I am enjoying something or someone!

Corrie really has me gripped at the moment, things look as though they are going to be a bit on the quiet side in the coming weeks but things still look very good.

I can't praise Corrie or the writers or the producers enough for the excellence they are churning out right now, not forgetting the superb acting.

Enjoyed reading your comments, complete as always with humour in the above. :Smile: 

P.S As for who Carla will bed first I would say definitely Liam, but think it will be a one off comfort thing following on from the revelations about Leanne and Paul's death

Speaking of which, there was an error in the script last night when Carla told Liam/Michelle and Steve that Paul was Leanne's no1 customer, this is incorrect as he was mine :Rotfl:   :Wub:

----------


## parkerman

> Thats obviously why it the UKs best SOAP


I can't really add to the excellent posts by Babe and alan, except to agree with the above comment by alan. When you compare the writing, production and acting of Corrie to Eastenders...well, there is no comparison.

----------

alan45 (07-06-2007), Babe14 (06-06-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Derek was only looking for his gnomes, with Mavis's permission.  I'm sure Liz would understand if he just told her.

----------


## Babe14

What a heartbreaker most of which I was watching through tears, espec when Michelle started. :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Well done Corrie and espec well done to the lovely Sean for making a character have such an effect on me. I really hope Sean finds what he is looking for, he will be missed :Sad: 

Liam he blew my socks off once again, infact he blew them right into orbit and back, he was fantastic and there will be no problem with him filling the gap left by Paul. When Liam was throwing Leanne out of his house I thought that Paul was back, that was so Paul. I'm hoping that some of Paul's charactistics will start to come through Liam now, that he will become a bit of a ruthless b/d, that his character will become a bit darker and he will go off the rails slightly in the aftermath of Paul's death.

It was lovely to see Carla in bits and I so loved the final Paul/Carla scenes, I just knew that she loved him really :Wub:  I wa so jealous after Paul had died and Carla(aAlison) had her head on his lovely body :Wub:   :Love:  I would of given anything to be her right then :Lol:  Also I liked the way she went hysterical and started shouting at Paul after he was covered with the sheet.
Corrie did a great job in following Paul's crash through, from the rescue to the casualty like hospital corridor scene on admisson complete with details, to Paul's passing away, untubed (Naked "Drool") and covered with a sheet and kept the whole thing interesting and didn't turn it into a "Boring" hospital scene.
Loved Steve persauding Michelle to go to Paul he was so lovely. Michelle should never of left the hospital, no matter what, when her brother was at death's door, still now she is the one who will have to live with the "guilt"
I again filled up when the Connors arrived back on the street and Ryan was playing footie in the street and Michelle was in tears and told him she had something to tell him. This is an ideal opportunity to use Ryan more and give him a storyline in the aftermath i.e he could become a bit Damienish for a bit.

Leanne I feel sorry for as this time she is innocent but she has to take her fair share of the blame for Paul's death, she should of been upfront. However it was actually brother Liam who killed his brother,something he will never know as it is only us the viewers who know about that fatal phone call...
I have notcied that it is not only Liam who is becoming Paulish but Carla also as she is hitting the bottle just like Paul used to when the going got tough. 
If both Liam and Carla's characters were to become darker with Liam being a ruthless b/d and Carla the bitch from hell then we could have some real fireworks between these two.

Kelly I absolutely hate now she was such a heartless, insensitive b****! I cannot wait for   Spoiler:     Janice to smack her one and I am no Janice fan either, but I will love her for this  

Excellent once again. Corrie and it's twin are positively glowing this week.

----------

parkerman (07-06-2007)

----------


## parkerman

> Leanne I feel sorry for as this time she is innocent but she has to take her fair share of the blame for Paul's death, she should HAVE been upfront. However it was actually brother Liam who killed his brother,something he will never know as it is only us the viewers who know about that fatal phone call...



A great summary, Babe, but I have to disagree with you about whose fault it was. Paul has no-one to blame but himself. He got himself in to the situation in the first place by his actions over the years and, as he was driving, he should have just let the phone ring and not try to answer it. You can't lay any of the blame on Liam. Also, I have no sympathy at all for Leanne after what she did to Liam.

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> Leanne I feel sorry for as this time she is innocent but she has to take her fair share of the blame for Paul's death, she should HAVE been upfront. However it was actually brother Liam who killed his brother,something he will never know as it is only us the viewers who know about that fatal phone call...
> 
> 
>  
> A great summary, Babe, but I have to disagree with you about whose fault it was. Paul has no-one to blame but himself. He got himself in to the situation in the first place by his actions over the years and, as he was driving, he should have just let the phone ring and not try to answer it. You can't lay any of the blame on Liam. Also, I have no sympathy at all for Leanne after what she did to Liam.


Thanks :Smile:  O.K I agree Liam can't really be to blame but it is just what I think we were suppose to think for if Paul's mobile hadn't of rung he may well of never crashed. Liam along with Ryan was the only one who never turned his back on Paul no matter what he did or had done.  I agree Paul should of ignored it but he wasn't thinking straight he had flipped out and perhaps he thought it may of been Carla??  Again I agree about Leanne she lied to Liam but everyone thinks that she slept with Paul but she never did.

Paul was in the wrong he shouldn't of been driving under the influence and would of thought he would of learnt the hard way on that one, he shouldn't of been using escorts when he was suppose to be happily married and he had without a doubt psychological problems following Dean's death and this is where I feel things started to go badly wrong for him. The Escort business I think was Paul's escape from "reality" for a bit, somewhere he could go and talk without being judged, critised or any arguing, but at the same time I can't help thinking he got a kick out of sleeping with "Escorts" for at the end of the day Paul did have this darkness within him, which of course made him the fantastic character he was.

Unfortunately I have to agree Paul did at the end of the day contribute greatly towards his own fate but there were a lot of factors contributing to this which caused him to totally flip out and self destruct.

Just something I notcied Paul had been in surgery all night,so where were all the stitches and tape??

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was a good episode last night, I cried when paul died but it wasnt because of paul's death as such cos I didnt like him, it was sjust when michelle came in and was crying that got me started.
David is such an idoit,he jumped at the chance he had with gail in that conversation to be able to not do anymore of exams cos of the way she put it

----------


## tammyy2j

So long Paul, Sean Gallagher will be missed a great actor and character. A great episode you can see why it won Best Soap. I think Liam/Carla getting together will happen whether as a one night stand or relationship also i hope it brings Carla and Michelle closer as friends i like their friendship. Poor Leanne messed up another relationship and how unlucky for her that Kelly heard. Should be fireworks on the street on Friday when she tells everyone about Leanne's job.   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

he really is a plank isnt he. I have never like David. In fact im not that a big fan oif the whole of the Plats. 

It was really sad when he died, but for Leanne and Liam, The factory, Carla, and Michelle. What got me was when she went over to Ryan.

----------


## Babe14

Some lovely posts on here and it looks like most of us were in tears last night mainly started off by Michelle (Kym), have to admit Liam got me going too espec in the factory scene. :Crying:  

Also looks like Paul/Sean was loved by most of us and is going to be greatly missed. I know I will miss him, still I have great expectations for Liam who I am sure is going to bed Carla, as she will him but I feel sure it will be out of grief for Paul and for comfort.

Although I said I feel sorry for Leanne, mainly because this time she is being accused of somthing she didn't do, but I will enjoy her come uppance after waht she has done to the Connors, mainly of course Liam.  Again Leanne has torn another family apart, again through lies and betrayal only this time a lot worse, she contributed towards the death of a brother, husband and uncle.

----------


## Abbie

> Again Leanne has torn another family apart, again through lies and betrayal only this time a lot worse, she contributed towards the death of a brother, husband and uncle.


That true but if Paul hadnt been a cheater in the first place then he would of nerv been in the situation in the first place

----------


## Babe14

Leanne was also a cheater as she was doing the dirty on Liam, so it could be said that if she wasn't cheating then she too would never of been caught out either.
Both Paul and Leanne were doing exactly the same thing at the end of the day, except that one was selling the other was buying and it was very unfortunate for both that they caught one another out.  I did love those scenes when it first came about they really were lovely between the two.
They were both in the wrong and must both except the majority of the blame as to where they have now ended up.
With Paul it was all about protecting his family no matter the cost, only this time it cost him his life.
Leanne again the "protection" factor could be applied in the way that she was protecting herself from being hurt because what she was doing there was no attachment, no feelings involved.  Unfortunately at the end of the day both Paul and Leanne have self destructed only it has just cost Leanne her happiness with Liam.

----------


## Chloe

> Some lovely posts on here and it looks like most of us were in tears last night mainly started off by Michelle (Kym), have to admit Liam got me going too espec in the factory scene. 
> 
> Also looks like Paul/Sean was loved by most of us and is going to be greatly missed. I know I will miss him, still I have great expectations for Liam who I am sure is going to bed Carla, as she will him but I feel sure it will be out of grief for Paul and for comfort.
> 
> Although I said I feel sorry for Leanne, mainly because this time she is being accused of somthing she didn't do, but I will enjoy her come uppance after waht she has done to the Connors, mainly of course Liam.  Again Leanne has torn another family apart, again through lies and betrayal only this time a lot worse, she contributed towards the death of a brother, husband and uncle.


I agree - Michelle and Ryan got to me. The factory scene also got me going - I thought Hayley was good, you could tell she just wanted to run up and give Liam a big hug, but was thinking 'is it right to cuddle the boss' ?

----------


## angelblue

Hey quick question was Leanne blackmaling Paul  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

Am I the only one with any sympathy for Leeane. The Tart with a heart

----------


## Chris_2k11

A bad performance from Kym Ryder yesterday, i've been enjoying her up to now but didn't buy any of that crying last night

----------


## Babe14

> Hey quick question was Leanne blackmaling Paul


It depends how you look upon it.  In a way both Paul and Leanne were blackmailing each other in the sense that they both threatened to tell their respective partners if one or the other blabbed. Paul and Leanne did a deal in the hotel room and agreed not to say anything.  However Liam was getting more and more serious about Leanne which led to Paul becoming more and more wound up because he didn't want Liam getting hurt, again here we have the "Protection" factor with Paul another factor contributing towards his "Unhinging".  This is why Paul wanted rid of Leanne plus of course he didn't like the fact that she knew his "dirty" little secret and had a hold over him.  Then of course she became matey with Carla, winding Paul up even more and then they were going to buy the restaurant together, again turning that key in Paul's head :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Am I the only one with any sympathy for Leeane. The Tart with a heart


I agree she is a tart with a heart and as I have said earlier I do feel sorry for Leanne but not entirely as I feel she has brought her misery upon herself by not being honest with Liam and weaving a web of lies not only with Liam but with the other Connors (except Paul of course) which contributed to pushing Paul over the edge.

Leanne like Paul had/has emotional issues, hers being the famous Baldwin love triangle which messed her up and is the reason she turned "Escort" for protection and money and has led to her downfall. The reason why I am looking forward to her comeuppance is because up until the other night she was golden girl and Paul was bad boy now the tables have turned on her..

----------

alvinsduckie (15-06-2007)

----------


## alan45

Poor Leanne had given up her escort business because she fell in love with Liam. It was only when she got the chance to get into a honest business with Carla that she returned to the game as Rachel to earn Â£20000 to set herself up in the Restaurant business.  Paul is still the bad boy. He already killed one person with his drunkeness. He was married to a stunner like Carla and still spent  Â£250 a time on Secretarial Services. He would still have been shag**g around had Rachel not turned up.

----------


## Babe14

> Poor Leanne had given up her escort business because she fell in love with Liam. It was only when she got the chance to get into a honest business with Carla that she returned to the game as Rachel to earn Â£20000 to set herself up in the Restaurant business. Paul is still the bad boy. He already killed one person with his drunkeness. He was married to a stunner like Carla and still spent Â£250 a time on Secretarial Services. He would still have been shag**g around had Rachel not turned up.


Yes Paul was a bad boy and yes he would still be screwing around, he was a game player, it was all part of his wonderful character, although I truely believe he would of stopped once Carla found out. Paul's "Prozzy" habit was a bad one which he admitted but I beleive it was also somewhere he could go for "Paul" time and I don't just mean for the sex. On the other hand if Sean had stayed on, with Paul's marriage being over with etc I beleive he would of got a whole lot worse and used the "escorts" more.

There are other ways to get money other than on your back, like a bank for example. O.K Leanne did have all good intentions of giving up the "Escorting" and making an honest living, making herself a better person for the man she loved but it was her get rich quick scheme that contributed greatly to the heartache for the Connors and I don't just mean Paul's death. Also she is causing Janice a lot of heartache who loves her and worries herself sick about her. I think Liam has done the right thing telling her to get lost because of her lies, but he isn't thinking straight right now, no where near,maybe when he starts to come to terms with what has happened he'll be a bit more understanding. Perhaps one day he'll find it in his heart to forgive her, as he always did Paul, and give their realtionship another go. I can see these two as the new Pau/Carla with regards to the fiery and torublesome relationship, another match made in heaven.
O.K Leanne is in for a rough ride and I will enjoy it but I will probably end up feeling sorry for her as she is another of my Corrie favourites but it's not all bad   Spoiler:     apparantly Leanne ends up runnng the Pizza restaurant and struggles but along comes Paul Duckworth who helps her out with his chefing skills,(just hope that all he helps her out with and the only kind of business she does with him :Lol:  )

----------


## alan45

What has happened Corrie. Its becoming as inaccurate as that other soap regarding Death.   Paul died on Wednesday and by Sunday they were flying him to Ireland for a funeral.

Now in Real Life 

1. The Coroner would be informed (have you tried contacting and English Coroner on a FRiday afternoon)
2. A post Mortem would take place
3. An inquest would be opened Because Mr Connor died as a result of an accident
4. THe coroner would have to sign and out of Country Order to allow the body to be moved from England to Ireland (even to Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland which at present are still in the UK)
5. The Funeral Director would have to make arrangements with an airline to transport the body. (The budget airlines dont normally do this)  Besides it take a couple of days to organise with BA, BM or Aer Lingus


To be fair I slated EE over its speedy deaths so its only but fair I point out the inaccuracies in the Award winng Coronation Street

----------

Pinkbanana (13-06-2007)

----------


## Babe14

In countries abroad the funeral takes place the next day, which I think is much better than having to wait a week.

Now this is a soap we're talking about and things aren't meant to be 100% accurate, it would be very boring if they were and I believe that Paul's funeral won't be taking place in Ireland until Wednesday. (Shame we don't get to see it, it would of been nice, espec as it is taking place in the lovely country of Ireland) so what I'm getting at here is that Paul could of died on any day of the week and any amount of time could of passed between now and then and to be fair Corrie, or any other heavy scheduled programme haven't really got the time to pay attention to every little detail, so we just have to accept that and at the end of the day it is only  "make believe"

Thank you for the information and your wonderful opinion on the matter. :Smile: 

A fantastic week last week on the Cobbles and another fantastic start to yet another great week.

Blanche was on form last night and I just loved the emotion on her face in that end scene after Ken/Deirdre made up for the 1000th time, it  was so lovely. 

I have decided that I would like Liam/Carla as a couple they do look good together and feel sure that Paul would approve. Sorry but have no sympathy for Leanne at the moment but Janice seems a little bit better.
Nice to see young Ryan again and enjoyed the scenes with Steve, somehow though I get the impression that Liam wasn't to happy about Steve giving Ryan that cash.  Suppose he was thinking about Paul just then as he was the one who always gave Ryan cash.

Eileen/Lloyd great.

Quite enjoyed the girls nightout in the Italian.

----------


## Abi

What really annoyed me about yesterdays episode, is that the exam he did was nothing like what it actually is like. They dont just say "Has everyone got an exam paper? Yes? Good. You have a hour, now start". They go through reading all the front out, checking no one has a phone etc. I hate it when they dont do their research hahaha!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had to laugh at that teacher when david set his paper alight "now stay calm everyone don't panic!!!" 

you'd think the whole room was on fire the way she was going on

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What really annoyed me about yesterdays episode, is that the exam he did was nothing like what it actually is like. They dont just say "Has everyone got an exam paper? Yes? Good. You have a hour, now start". They go through reading all the front out, checking no one has a phone etc. I hate it when they dont do their research hahaha!!


That doesn't always happen.  I have occasionally witnessed an invigilation recently and there have been no requests for phones to be turned off (I think the students have got the message by now!).  It also depends what exams they are taking - for example you'll have several different exams of differing times taken in the same room (they all start at the same time, but some leave earlier than others). 

As for burning an exam paper, well I don't think the teacher sees that every day and was unsure about what to do.  It's a bit more unorthadox than a fire alarm going off for example.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was brilliant when David set his exam paper on fire, i reckon there will be at least one person in the country who sets fire to the exam papers and they will look for lighters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Corrie seems to have gone into dull mode after a good few months. Last night's episodes were boring. The Blanche thing was stupid and not funny. Nothing else was that good either. Leanne/Janice stuff was ok but nothing special. Nice to have a break from whiny Claire though, she's getting very annoying! Hope to see some improvement soon

----------

Bryan (26-06-2007)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I wouldn't like to eat at Leanne's restaurant.  You'd be put off as soon as you arrive by the soup of the day - Scotch Brothel.

----------


## parkerman

The cost of living seems to be very cheap in Manchester compared to dahn sarf. Â£40,000 for a restaurant. 50p for an ice cream. I might consider moving...

----------


## alan45

> Corrie seems to have gone into dull mode after a good few months. Last night's episodes were boring. The Blanche thing was stupid and not funny. Nothing else was that good either. Leanne/Janice stuff was ok but nothing special. Nice to have a break from whiny Claire though, she's getting very annoying! Hope to see some improvement soon


I agree about the Blanche thing too. Bit pointless. Dont know what the point of Leeanne and the restaurant. Think the sparks will fly when Carla take over at the factory.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Strange how Leanne got the business up and running just like that too.  And what does she know about food?  :Confused:

----------


## alan45

> I wouldn't like to eat at Leanne's restaurant.  You'd be put off as soon as you arrive by the soup of the day - Scotch Brothel.


And definately dont order any dishes with crabs in them :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another load of rubbish tonight, come on Corrie sort it out

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not been good of late has it.  I think the chopping and changing of the baby kidnap has had a big effect, as that started off so well.

----------


## Joanne

The guy selling the restaurant to Leanne and Tony the chef seem a bit dodgy to me. There's obviously something they're not telling her.

----------


## alan45

> Not been good of late has it.  I think the chopping and changing of the baby kidnap has had a big effect, as that started off so well.


Unfortunately that was to be the big story over the summer. Due to the Maddy McCann story this had to be quickly rewritten and although it shows at the minute I am confident that within a few weeks Corrie will be back on course. With Carla taking over at the factory and Leeannes Restaurant I think things will start to pick up again.

----------


## alan45

> The guy selling the restaurant to Leanne and Tony the chef seem a bit dodgy to me. There's obviously something they're not telling her.


I think you are right. He seemed like a bit of a slimeball.

----------


## Chris_2k11

another 2 boring episodes to add to the list  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> another 2 boring episodes to add to the list


At this rate of going you will need a roll of wallpaper to write your list :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm it wasn't the best, but I enjoyed some of it. I quite like the Violet and Sean stuff, I think Violet is a really good character. I quite liked the dinner at Roy and Hayleys, thought Cilla was on top form. I quite liked Carla coming back, and Sally asking to be her PA. Good ole' Sally  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## alan45

> Hmm it wasn't the best, but I enjoyed some of it. I quite like the Violet and Sean stuff, I think Violet is a really good character. I quite liked the dinner at Roy and Hayleys, thought Cilla was on top form. I quite liked Carla coming back, and Sally asking to be her PA. Good ole' Sally .


Snooty Sally is in for a hell of a shock when she sees who Carla employs as her PA

----------


## CrazyLea

Haha yeah, that should be quite good to watch I reckon.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I am glad Carla is standing up to the factory girls. It's about time she put her foot down. Don't get me wrong there's nowt wrong with them having a bit of a laugh at work but they do take the micky sometimes!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Carla is turning into one of the best characters in the show.

Another slow episode last night, but Steve and Lloyd were entertaining.

----------


## CrazyLea

> but they do take the micky sometimes!


I'm not being funny, but don't they go to the pub in their lunch breaks and drink alcohol? Then they go back to work operating them sewing machines... there's more than one thing wrong with that. Health and saftey should have closed them down  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Carla is turning into one of the best characters in the show.
> 
> Another slow episode last night, but Steve and Lloyd were entertaining.


Glad Carla has taken to the role of superbitch. She will make a better  job of running the factory than her late hubby
 And I bet her new PA will cause no end of friction :Lol:  

Steve and Lloyd are becoming quite the double act. Loved the line '' Hey we are Streetcars not Z Cars''

Laughed at Sean trying to convince himself he was shag**g Freddie Lundberg instead of Violet.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> but they do take the micky sometimes!
> 			
> 		
> 
> I'm not being funny, but don't they go to the pub in their lunch breaks and drink alcohol? Then they go back to work operating them sewing machines... there's more than one thing wrong with that. Health and saftey should have closed them down


I often go for a pint at lunch.  Nobody has complained and I've had contact with H&S many times.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrazyLea

Really lol? What do you do though? Do you operate things?

----------


## alan45

> but they do take the micky sometimes!
> 			
> 		
> 
> I'm not being funny, but don't they go to the pub in their lunch breaks and drink alcohol? Then they go back to work operating them sewing machines... there's more than one thing wrong with that. Health and saftey should have closed them down


If you had the choice between Roys Rolls, Jerrys Kebabs, Wongs Chippy or T'Rovers which would you pick.  :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Really lol? What do you do though? Do you operate things?


Not exactly, but I've chaired meetings and given many talks after a pint.  Never got me in trouble.  :Smile: 

To be fair, workers drinking in the Rovers has been going on since the year dot.  I remember Ivy Tilsley, Elsie Tanner, Vera, Emily, Suzi Birchall and Gail all having drinks on their lunch break, which was nearly 25 years ago.

----------


## Katy

I have often thought its pretty dangerous although i agree with Alan, you wouldnt pick any of the other places to go and eat, especially when the staff at Wongs are Cilla and Yana.

----------


## Chris_2k11

An improved episode tonight I thought.

----------


## alan45

> An improved episode tonight I thought.


See I told you it would pick up when Carla returned. Stick with Britains number 1 soap *Alan ducks from Pinkbananamoon'*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Stick with Britains number 1 soap**


 :Rotfl:  Oh that is a good one, Al. You really are funny!  :Rotfl:  Though shouldn't this comment be in your joke thread?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

(PB runs for the hills)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> An improved episode tonight I thought.
> 
> 
> See I told you it would pick up when Carla returned. Stick with Britains number 1 soap *Alan ducks from Pinkbananamoon'*


Now hold your horses alan  :Stick Out Tongue:  I said it had improved, but lets not kid ourselves it still wasn't that good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> *Stick with Britains number 1 soap**
> 
> 
>  Oh that is a good one, Al. You really are funny!  Though shouldn't this comment be in your joke thread?  
> 
> (PB runs for the hills)


Had I been talking about EE I would have posted in the Joke thread because thats what it has becom IMHO

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Still Britains Number one

----------


## Katy

Thought it was good lst night, Sallys face when Rosie said she had a job working with the boss.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe Liz told that Linda woman. I hope Vernon finds out  :Smile:  sorry but i've gone right off Liz lately.

----------


## alan45

> I can't believe Liz told that Linda woman. I hope Vernon finds out  sorry but i've gone right off Liz lately.


Even I have a bit of sympathy for Vermin.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I watched Corrie last night for the first time in a little while as i kinda lost track of the show and what was going on. I quite enjoyed last night's episode - Sally's 40th birthday was nice to watch and there was a really great atmosphere in the Rovers.

The Liz scenes were ok - i hope Vernon finds out as he deserves to know that Liz was playing away.

----------


## LostVoodoo

tis strange, Derek was quite sweet at first, thought he would be a nice suitable gent for Liz but now i think he's a right slimeball. as for Vernon, he's a numpty, but he does love Liz.

----------


## Katy

It was really good on Wednesday as it was an episode that didnt really have any major drama just normal day to day things like the birthday party. Karaoke makes me cringe though but even that was bareable. How funny was Jerry and his daughter, Gail was a picture. 

Even i feel for Vernon, he really is trying with Liz isnt he.

----------


## Bryan

getting a bit boring on the cobbles again isn't it?  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> getting a bit boring on the cobbles again isn't it?


No!!!  Things are starting to pick up in the knicker factory with Carla and Liam. Slapper Liz's affair with the slimeball from the brewery  even makes me feel sympathetic for Vermin. Sparks to fly between stuck up Sally and her daughter who is now technically her boss. The upcoming affair between Ashley and K.C. The arrival of the Duckies grandson, Call girl to Restauraunter Leeannes trials and tribulations. Thats enough to be getting on with for a soap in the summertime

----------


## Chris_2k11

> getting a bit boring on the cobbles again isn't it?


Its just not holding my interest at all at the moment. I was prepared to say it had been the best soap so far this year but i'm having second thoughts now. haven't seen tonights ep yet though

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm actually really enjoying Corrie at the moment. I like most of the characters, so that helps. I dislike the Mortons, Janice and Liz and that's about it. Well Gail as well, but she's part of the furniture really lol.  

I am really enjoying Carla and Liam at the moment, I think they're great characters, and I'm glad they stayed.  Spoiler:    And looks like not long till Joanne is gone.. bonus!!    Look forward to seeing more from them. 

I enjoyed the reminiscing (sp???) with Sally and Kevin tonight, 2 of my fave characters actually, so I love seeing them, they have good on-screen chemistry I think. 

I think that there's something with Paul - I'm with Tyronne on that one. Something not right there. Good to see plenty of Jack and Vera though. 

Anyway, before I babble on *too* much. It's looking good I reckon personally.

----------

alan45 (14-07-2007)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I enjoyed yesterday's episode. David was great winding up Sarah about Jason!  :Big Grin: 

I love Carla in charge of the factory - i think she's great..i do feel sorry for Joanne though as she got sacked.  :Sad:  

It was nice that Tyrone was looking out for Jack and Vera - i have my suspicions about their grandson though...i think he's not all he seems.. :Ponder:  

Liz stuff was ok, as was the Sally/Kevin scenes.

----------


## Katy

David is brilliant he is so funny, i hate sarah so it snice seeing her wound up. Though sally and Kevin were dunny having Lunch on the quays as she wasnt going into work due to feeling "fragile" also loving Carla as the boss, shes got the role spot on. 

Like Veras grandon is it "Our Paul" i loved him as Baz so i think i'll like him in this.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It was nice that Tyrone was looking out for Jack and Vera - i have my suspicions about their grandson though...i think he's not all he seems..


His father is Terry Duckworth - nuff said!

Let's hope he's better at acting than Nigel Pavaro ever was.  :Cool: 




> I enjoyed the reminiscing (sp???) with Sally and Kevin tonight, 2 of my fave characters actually, so I love seeing them, they have good on-screen chemistry I think.


Agreed.  The Websters (inc. kids) are a great family unit.  They should never have split them up with those affairs in the 90s.  The great Jean Alexander thought the same.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I enjoyed last night's episode. The tension in the Rovers between Vernon, Liz and Derek was fantastic I thought. Vernon looked gutted when Derek revealed all. Derek seems like quite a slimy character as well! I felt sorry for Vernon especially when he sold some of his records to pay for tickets for Paris for him and Liz, it really showed that he cared!

I liked how Hayley got carried away with Freddie's birthday cake too lol.

----------


## Bryan

Can't believe that Derek told Vernon the truth! What's 'our Liz' gonna do now?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Can't believe that Derek told Vernon the truth! What's 'our Liz' gonna do now?


Liz's men are like buses theres always another one around the corner. Then again I dont think you are allowed bikes on a bus :EEK!:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episodes were good....it was a nice atmosphere at Freddie's birthday and i quite like the Claire stuff.. Becky's present of a fire engine was very fitting!

The Vernon/Liz stuff was good and Vernon was good tonight. I felt sorry for him when he said he thought no one ever took him seriously and just see him as the "joker".

Leanne was good - i liked how she told Cilla to get lost lol and i liked the Liam/Carla/Rosie scene at the factory. Liam had a haircut like 2 weeks ago so i don't know why he went in the hairdressers again!

----------


## Katy

i agree about the present, it was just a little comical moment, Becky trying her hardest but never getting it right. Also Roys face when she told him she was getting a leg wax, had me in stitches. Loving the Duckworts scenes, like Paul alot and him and Tyrones tension is great, Ty is being a right baby. 

Like how they have reintroduced the Kevin and Ashley friendhip, i loved when they were talking about hiring laurel and hardy, and Kirks fingers ere brilliant. 

Actually felt sorry for Vernon and his acting was quite good, much better than Liz who is starting to irritate me now.

----------


## parkerman

> Liam had a haircut like 2 weeks ago so i don't know why he went in the hairdressers again!


Also, I didn't notice any difference after he'd had his hair cut...

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> Can't believe that Derek told Vernon the truth! What's 'our Liz' gonna do now? 
> 
> 
> Liz's men are like buses theres always another one around the corner. Then again I dont think you are allowed bikes on a bus


No Big Mac's on buses allowed either.

Sorry Jim.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chris_2k11

My god Corrie is duller than dull at the moment, when are they going to get some decent storylines going??

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Two average episodes tonight i thought. The Violet/Sean scenes were ok. Violet is a very decent character and she carries her scenes with Sean in my opinion. Anthony Cotton just plays himself and can't act so that's why i only found their scenes on an average level.

Ashley/Casey stuff was good. I really like the character of Casey actually and i only like this storyline when Ashley and Claire aren't going on about needing space all the time! The only thing i find interesting about the storyline is Casey slowly moving into Ashley's life and planning her moves to split both him and Claire apart. The kiss was good at the end and i thought it was realistic as Ashley is in a confused and emotional state and just needs someone with him and of course, Casey makes sure she is the one there to comfort him.

I am enjoying the restaurant stuff with Leanne and I liked Janice and Sally's scenes and Janice winding Sally up. Morton stuff was boring!

5/10

----------


## LostVoodoo

how can you say it wwas boring when it had the line "i'm just dusting my nuts" in it?! :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

That Casey is a very sneaky character isn't she?! She looked really jealous at the end when she left the Peacocks after Ashley told her that Claire was moving back in!

I enjoyed the Sally scenes just for its pure realism and Blanche was funny in tonight's episode too - writing in her little notebook that Liz was smoking in the toilets, then getting her to tell Vernon lol!  :Big Grin:  Blanche is fantastic.

I think Paul and Leanne work well on screen together as characters so i'm glad Paul will be working at the restaurant. Violet stuff was a bit boring I thought. Overall though, not a bad episode.

----------


## CrazyLea

Am I the only one that likes the Violet stuff? My mum was saying tonight how it was boring her, but I really like it. I love Violet. 

I loved the Sally stuff, hope she sticks it out and shows everyone!!

I agree Paul and Leanne work well on screen together, so I look forward to seeing more of Paul actually. And I hope that Leannes restaurant goes well.

----------


## Kim

I liked the Sally stuff, too. The girls moan at being expected to do well at school and things, and then the family thinks that she can't do her course. 

I think Violet really should have thought the baby thing through a bit more - I'm guessing she wants to bring the baby up as much as she can herself, which she won't do with Sean as he would get involved quite a lot.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I like the character of Violet but i just find this baby storyline with Sean quite boring and it doesn't hold my interest. I think her character hasn't been used to the best of her ability - they should have delved into her past, like i heard she didn't get on with her parents, maybe they should have done a storyline to do with that instead...i think it would be better than the storyline that Violet has at the moment.

----------


## Bryan

I can't stand Sean, get him out of the show before I switch off for good!

This storyline is ridiculous, as if she'd be that desperate for a baby, shes only in her 20s! And she's not ugly, she'd easily find herself a man! 

Stupid stupid storyline, and it seems to be taking the forefront of the action at the moment!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

I think you are missing the point here about Violets character Bryan. She decided to use Sean as a father for her child as she thought because of her eptopic prgnancy she would be unable to carry a child. She had been badly treated by men in the past and thought that Sean could father the child with no strings attached. 

I think this story has been handled very well. It is well wriiten and perfomed by both characters and I think Seans character is an excellent one.

----------

CrazyLea (26-07-2007)

----------


## parkerman

Brilliant episode tonight with Steve and Eileen.  :Thumbsup:  

EE scriptwriters and producers please take note!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They were certainly good value tonight.  An excellent partnership.  Just proves you don't need murders or big explosions to make half an hour entertaining.  Hopefully this _Barron_ period will end this week....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor again tonight               :Nono:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Two good episodes tonight. I must say the final five minutes of the second parter tonight was absolutely superb! Jack P Shepherd acted out a disturbed David incredibly well! His scene with Jason was disturbing as he threatened to kill his family. Brilliant scene, fantastic acting - probably the best scene in Corrie for ages for me!  :Thumbsup:  

It's clear that David needs help. I think he has a mental problem but his family teasing him and talking behind his back is not going to help matters - they need to realise he needs help before his behaviour gets even more out of control.

----------


## parkerman

> Poor again tonight





> Two good episodes tonight.


Hmmm...and my vote goes to...DaVeyWaVey. :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Brilliant episodes of Corrie tonight. Like him or loath him Demon Boy David was acted superbly by Jack P Shepherd.

He really was creepy and believable. He scared Builder Boy Jason so much I expected to see a puddle of water on the roof. 

Corrie seems to be getting over its summer lull caused by the hastily rewritten Claire/Ashley/Casey menage a trois. Other stories bubbling along nicely.

Not to sure the flash of Cillas knickers on Sunday night was suitable for a pre-watershed showing. :Sick:  

Eileen and Gerry that should prove an interesting combination.

It looks like romance could be on the cards for our Leanne and the King of the Knicker factory whilst spawn of Satan Paul diddles his grandparents out of Â£20000.

----------


## KarlD

Slighty better episodes last night but it still has a very long way to go before its over this recent lull.

The sensantional route the show is heading down has damaged the show so much I can't see it ever recovering from it fully.  :Sad:

----------


## Joanne

I liked the way Steve had hestitations about going to Ireland because he's had 2 holidays already this summer and was thinking about his Mum and Vernon and whether it was fair to disappear again or not. Whereas Michelle, who has only just got back from a very extended break thought nothing of just swanning off again!

----------


## alan45

For a programme thats ''in a lull'' its doing well in the ratings

Last Night

ITV1 7:30pm *Corrie 9.3 million 45.2%*
BBC One Eastenders 8:00pm 8.3 million 38.2%
ITV1 8:30pm *Corrie 9.2 million 42%*

----------


## KarlD

> For a programme thats ''in a lull'' its doing well in the ratings
> 
> Last Night
> 
> ITV1 7:30pm *Corrie 9.3 million 45.2%*
> BBC One Eastenders 8:00pm 8.3 million 38.2%
> ITV1 8:30pm *Corrie 9.2 million 42%*



EE when it was crap in 2003 was getting 14 million an episode and managed to get 17 For Den's return.

Ratings mean jack its whats on screen that matters.

----------


## alan45

I do not need the ratings to prove how good Corrie is at the moment they just confirm what is obvious. Its still Britains most popular soap. If its getting so many viewers during its present lull then once the promisede winter storylines kick in then it should be hitting well over 10 million.

Please do not insult me when you reply to my posts.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> The sensantional route the show is heading down has damaged the show so much I can't see it ever recovering from it fully.


Apart from Ashley/Claire/Casey, what else could be described as 'sensational' or 'unrealistic' right now in Corrie?  




> I can't see it ever recovering from it fully.


What makes you think that, once you've answered the above point?  What do you mean by "recovering"?




> Ratings mean jack its whats on screen that matters.


His name isn't Jack.  It's Alan.  :Smile: 





> He scared Builder Boy Jason so much I expected to see a puddle of water on the roof.


That's what guttering is for....

----------

alan45 (22-08-2007)

----------


## KarlD

> I do not need the ratings to prove how good Corrie is at the moment they just confirm what is obvious. Its still Britains most popular soap. If its getting so many viewers during its present lull then once the promisede winter storylines kick in then it should be hitting well over 10 million.
> 
> Please do not insult me when you reply to my posts.



Well it has to be said that EE is Britians most watched soap as it gets up to 2 million extra on a Sunday and anything from half a million to full million each night at 10pm on Three.

Those facts speak for themselves.

If the people on here want to convince themselves Corrie is  great let them but I and the critics know otherwise.

Corrie is now seen as the new Brookside with the press. Some are losing respect for it.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> For a programme thats ''in a lull'' its doing well in the ratings
> 
> Last Night
> 
> ITV1 7:30pm *Corrie 9.3 million 45.2%*
> BBC One Eastenders 8:00pm 8.3 million 38.2%
> ...





> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> I do not need the ratings to prove how good Corrie is at the moment they just confirm what is obvious. Its still Britains most popular soap. If its getting so many viewers during its present lull then once the promisede winter storylines kick in then it should be hitting well over 10 million.
> 
> Please do not insult me when you reply to my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought ratings didnt matter. Now apparently they do :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:  




> If the people on here want to convince themselves Corrie is  great let them but I and the critics know otherwise..


You and the critics are experts then and I suppose we should all bow to your superior knowledge :Rotfl:  





> Corrie is now seen as the new Brookside with the press. Some are losing respect for it.


Maybe in the press that you read. However 9.8 million people on Monday night disagreed, 

Corrie has been on our screens for 46 years and shows absolutely NO signs of going the way Brookie went.


I really dont know why you bother continuously returning on here with the same attitude.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

[QUOTE=KarlD;528081]


> I do not need the ratings to prove how good Corrie is at the moment they just confirm what is obvious. Its still Britains most popular soap. If its getting so many viewers during its present lull then once the promisede winter storylines kick in then it should be hitting well over 10 million.
> 
> Please do not insult me when you reply to my posts.






> Well it has to be said that EE is Britians most watched soap as it gets up to 2 million extra on a Sunday and anything from half a million to full million each night at 10pm on Three.
> 
> Those facts speak for themselves.


That's not the way it works.  As you should know, ITV plc is a business and has to let advertisers know the facts.  If it didn't advertisers would desert the network in revolt.  Imagine if I said my business provided 9" nails, when in actual fact we only do 6".  I would be in deep doo.  But I thought you didn't care about ratings.




> If the people on here want to convince themselves Corrie is  great let them but I and the critics know otherwise.


So really you want to send us back several hundred years and suppress people's opinions, and only listen to the ones you agree with.  I think you will find people are free to give any view on the show right now.  Democracy shall not be destroyed, at least not on this forum.




> Corrie is now seen as the new Brookside with the press. Some are losing respect for it.


Who says that?  And for those that do, I'd like to look at the context of the reviews.

----------

alan45 (22-08-2007)

----------


## parkerman

Quite frankly, alan & Richie, I don't know why you bother with Mr KarlD. It's not worth it.

When I proved him wrong about something he was saying on the EE board he disappeared for a week and has, in fact, never come back to the EE board, not even to apologise to me for some of his remarks.

Just let him stew in his own ratings. :Thumbsup:

----------

alan45 (22-08-2007)

----------


## alan45

> Quite frankly, alan & Richie, I don't know why you bother with Mr KarlD. It's not worth it.
> 
> When I proved him wrong about something he was saying on the EE board he disappeared for a week and has, in fact, never come back to the EE board, not even to apologise to me for some of his remarks.
> 
> Just let him stew in his own ratings.


Karl D is not a he but a well known SHE. :EEK!:  

I agree with you the viewing figures speak volumes about the quality of Corrie at tthe minute and judging by the upcoming storylines its just going to get better

----------

parkerman (22-08-2007)

----------


## Siobhan

Guy... come on, play nice. I agree ratings don't mean anything, they can be adjusted to suit the program but I also agree that everyone opinion is valid. Yes you can challenge it but please don't knock anyone opinion. I wish this Corrie V EE (my soap is better than your) would stop. 
If you want to says something good or bad about a soap that is fine but please no personal comments about anyone on this site. Anyone caught doing it in the future, will be banned. You all have been warned.

----------


## KarlD

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, alan & Richie, I don't know why you bother with Mr KarlD. It's not worth it.
> 
> When I proved him wrong about something he was saying on the EE board he disappeared for a week and has, in fact, never come back to the EE board, not even to apologise to me for some of his remarks.
> 
> Just let him stew in his own ratings.
> 
> ...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Poor again tonight              
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were not talking about the same episode

----------


## *-Rooney-*

david is doing my head in why gail hasnt done something to him by now i dont know he is just pure evil,  i think someone should check the back of his head for 3 6's

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Several references to the old days last night.

The Ogdens.

Len Fairclough.

The short lived Claytons with that dress for the Duckies.

Very impressive.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

> Several references to the old days last night.
> 
> The Ogdens.
> 
> Len Fairclough.
> 
> The short lived Claytons with that dress for the Duckies.
> 
> Very impressive.


And jack singing brought back memories of Vince St. Clair :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Last night's party in the rover's was heart warming and comical especially when Jack was talking about vera being on his waltzer and she accused him of getting someone to write the poem for him.  Corrie is going to be a sad place without Vera walking the cobbles, her and Jack are two of the greatest characters to live on the street along with other legends, The Ogdens, Elsie Tanner and Ena sharples. I know there has been many new faces in the street over the last few years some good, some rotten. But I doubt that veiwers in 30 or 40 years from now will remember Cilla or Les, Joanne from the factory or even evil David with great fondness that we will remember our Vera with.

----------

alan45 (24-08-2007), Richie_lecturer (24-08-2007)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i thought paul was too good to be true after all how could anything good come from terry duckworth, imagine stealing jack's identity to get a 20 grand loan he could easily land his grandparents in it if he doesnt pay it back

----------


## alan45

He is the spawn of Terry 'Sell the kid'' Duckegg what do you expect

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but one thing that bothers me i always thought terry's son was called tommy, so where did paul come from?

----------


## alan45

Tommy is the son that he had with Lisa. Paul is the offspring of a dalliance with Andrea Clayton. There is I think a third one Brad

----------


## Bobthechicken

> And jack singing brought back memories of Vince St. Clair


Oh happy days........... :Lol:  The funniest storyline ever of any soap.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Corrie has showed a bit of improvement in the last few episodes but its still not on form IMO. The Ashley/Casey story is really dragging things down at the moment, they've concentrated on it far too much. Quite like this thing with Cilla and that Frank bloke though, even if it is a bit mad!

----------


## Bryan

Call me narrowminded but I cant look at Micheal Stark without thinking Sinbad, it's spoiling my enjoyment of his character and the storyline with Eileen  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> Corrie has showed a bit of improvement in the last few episodes but its still not on form IMO. The Ashley/Casey story is really dragging things down at the moment, they've concentrated on it far too much. Quite like this thing with Cilla and that Frank bloke though, even if it is a bit mad!


Well you will be glad to know that the Ashley/Claire/KC storyline reaches its climax next week.. I dont think they have done too bad considering the storyline had to be drastically rewritten to take account of the similarities with Maddy McCann.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I like Frank and Cilla, great pairing there. And Eileen is very funny. But thank god this whole Claire, Ashley storyline is coming to end, two of the weakest characters in the soap given loads of milage.

And I was just thinking what happened with that girl who fell down the stairs in the factory and died it was a while ago. Carla and Paul covered it up but what happened the police and her friend Vicky (was it Vicky?) seem to have forgetten all about.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode tonight - I can sense Corrie improving now with this Hayley storyline starting. Some brilliant acting tonight with Hayley at the funeral and her finding the letter, ripping it up and throwing it in the canal. Some of the reactions towards Hayley at the funeral was pretty shocking so i was so glad when Roy stuck up for her! I'm glad Becky is involved in this storyline too - she's a fantastic addition.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The Hayley stuff is certainly developing nicely.  It could be Corrie's saviour this September, along with David Platt.  I also enjoyed the stuff with Norris, Emily and Doreen. 

Still don't like the Mortons, and thank god the Claire stuff ends soon.  

And yes, Vince Sinclair was  :Thumbsup:  ...back in the day.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good last night with the Hayley story, its stuff like this that the show needs to get back to.

----------


## tammyy2j

Good episode poor hayley this will be a good storyline. I'm tried of Ashley/Claire/Casey storyline thank god its over soon. So we can see Liam is sort of developing a thing for Carla even though i hope it doesn't happen. I like to see him with Jodie it would be an interesting pairing. I'm loving Eileen/Jerry  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a load of rubbish tonight, this Ashley/Casey plot has been bizzare from the word go and tonight was no exception, the photos on the wall were just too much. The whole thing was so predictable, I think we all knew she wasn't going to jump.

 :Lweek:

----------


## Katy

> What a load of rubbish tonight, this Ashley/Casey plot has been bizzare from the word go and tonight was no exception, the photos on the wall were just too much. The whole thing was so predictable, I think we all knew she wasn't going to jump.


I have to agree, the highlight was the little morton girl puking in the taxi.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I missed the second episode on monday night what happened? i watched it lastnight and was confused so assume i missed something  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

Try this: http://www.itv.com/Soaps/coronations...0/default.html

----------

Xx-Vicky-xX (06-09-2007)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think its a good storyline with the ecstasy tablet and bethany but its very unrealistic that anyone would even think about leaving david babysitting a 7 year old child,

I wouldnt trust him with a dog let alone a child

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Not sure about unrealistic.  After all, David has never harmed Beth before now.

I felt last night was a bit poor despite the hype.  Well acted by Sarah and David, but a dodgy script ruined any impact the scenes at the hospital may have had.  The kid who plays Bethany is terrible as well.  

Roy, Hayley and Becky were also good, but the rest was rather dull and uninspiring.  All in all a bit average.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Well acted by Sarah and David, but a dodgy script ruined any impact the scenes at the hospital may have had.  The kid who plays Bethany is terrible as well.


yeah, i didn't think they let sarah rip at david enough, they should have at least let her get a slap in. and the girl who plays bethany has always been terrible, the kid playing joshua puts her to shame!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know this sounds awful but I think they should make it so that Bethany dies, leading to Sarah's exit. It would be totally unexpected to most people as they wouldn't expect Corrie to do such a thing and I think it would really shock people and get them talking about the show again ! They need something really attention grabbing like this to happen as i'm sure i'm not the only one losing interest in the show at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no i think that would be so sad, imagine sarah having to bury her second child at the age of 20/21, surely she has been through enough

----------


## Chris_2k11

Of course it would be sad, but it would be shocking aswell as sad. its about time Corrie started taking a few risks, where's the drama in her and Beth just living happily ever after?

----------


## Katy

Plus the kid that plays beth is awful. I though David was brilliantin the episodes surrounding the tablet. he is a better actor than the rest of the platt clan put together. 
Loved the line where Darryl said to him you mental you are or something to that effect and his reply was no mate i'm a product of a broken home.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its easy enough to change the actress to play beth thats wot corrie are famous for in young actors arent they, i.e sarah, nick, david, rosie, etc

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It was an average two episodes on Monday i thought - i was looking forward to the episode but i personally felt slightly let down by it all - i think Corrie could have done a lot better. I think i was expecting a lot more drama than there was. Sarah seemed to be the only person who really tore into David - i expected a lot more drama at the hospital - i thought Audrey, Gail etc were surprisingly calm considering the circumstances! The guy who plays David really acted out the scenes very well though, along with Tina O Brien.

Meanwhile, the Hayley/Roy/Becky scenes were brilliant as always - one of Corrie's strongest links at the moment.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> no i think that would be so sad, imagine sarah having to bury her second child at the age of 20/21, surely she has been through enough


I agree, I think that would be too sad.  Corrie is miserable enough right now.  More laughs is what I would like.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well thats david kicked out of the family home now, wonder what will happen with him now?

If gail had only oppened her eyes to him years ago and did something about it i.e boot camp for example it may never have came to this. But in gails opinion david was just going through a phase

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Boot camp would have made him worse.  He needs psychological help, and fast.

Last night's offering was better than Monday's.  Can't get rid of Platty boy that easily.  Gail will have to take him to the scaffold.  Actually on second thoughts, maybe that's not a good idea.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

There was something very touching about that last scene with Gail and David in the street. The way she went to talk to him and he crossed the road and then she just carried on walking and looked at him at the end with a tear in her eye. I thought it was very touching and one of the best moments i've seen by Corrie for a while, i really felt for Gail then. More stuff like this please.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think it all hit home to her when she was listening to sarah and jason talking to bethany about her new room and telling her that david wont be coming back

----------


## Chris_2k11

Definitely. i think the way she's been acting these past few episodes isn't Gail at all. you can tell she's found it heartbreaking to throw him out but she can't see any other way forward.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i love the way you feel for both of them; you know david isn't a complete monster and obviously needs therapy or similar, and you can also sympathise with the siuation gail's found herself in. and there's even comedy in audrey's witterings and bill's aside comments. top stuff.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Decent enough tonight, enjoyed most of it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good again last night apart from the Liam and Carla crap. sorry but i cant buy any of it, the whole thing seems to have just come out of nowhere.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I didn't like that either, or the Paul stuff much atm. 

Thought Blanche and Becky were great though.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

Since her return Becky has become a great addition to the Street. The perfect foil for Roy and Hayley/Harold

----------


## Chris_2k11

Becky is quickly becoming one of the shows best characters!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Becky is really great!  In recent episodes she's the character I'm most enjoying.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

OK episode last night. I dont think Cilla's exit is far off  :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I dont think Cilla's exit is far off


Nor that chap in the wheelchair by the looks of him.  :EEK!:

----------


## sam23

> Since her return Becky has become a great addition to the Street. The perfect foil for Roy and Hayley/Harold


I agree, I was just saying the other day how much I like what they have done to her character shes like the daughter Roy and Hayley never had.

----------


## Abbie

lol so sally wants to be a sponge  :Lol: 
And loved sarah coming out the door to shout

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, what a funny episode! 

although what's with Todd's sudden camp makeover?

----------


## Abbie

I thought there was soemthing different about Todd, But I like what corrie have done cos I hate it when soaps forget about family members

----------


## alan45

> I thought there was soemthing different about Todd, But I like what corrie have done cos I hate it when soaps forget about family members


To be fair to Corrie they always mentioned Todd being in London. Im glad that they persuaded Bruno/Todd to return for his brother's wedding. It makes it more realistic. I have to agree though they overdid the campness. Looked like he just stepped out of the Village People. Made Sean look quite butch :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I thought there was soemthing different about Todd, But I like what corrie have done cos I hate it when soaps forget about family members
> 
> 
> To be fair to Corrie they always mentioned Todd being in London. Im glad that they persuaded Bruno/Todd to return for his brother's wedding. It makes it more realistic. I have to agree though they overdid the campness. Looked like he just stepped out of the Village People. Made Sean look quite butch


Yeh I know they have always mentioned him but It better when they bring family members back, rather than an excuse of some sort, that what i really mean to say, cos like you said it keeps it more realistic

----------


## Siobhan

So I checked in on Corrie last night, first time in years and was suprised how grown up Sofie is, same for chesney... Couldn't believe it... most character look the same but these two shocked me... It was nice to pop in and watch it.. I like the bit with Todd and Sarah (although she annoys me so much) but when she was talking about her past weddings "wedding 1 groom runs off with a guy, wedding 2 groom climbs out of bathroom window and it looks like for wedding 3 my brother is going to plant bombs" and the two just burst out laughing...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad that sarah and todd finally managed to let the past stay there and finally move on and the look on david platts face when she saw sara and todd both get out of the same car then meet up with eileen and jason. But seriously for a guy who wanted to prove to his family that he was sorry about what happened to beth, inviting sarahs ex to the wedding and trying to kill jason isnt the way to do it

----------


## CrazyLea

Only just watched Wednesday's episode. Quite a good episode. I don't know whether to feel sorry for David or not. I thought he was being genuine, but obviously he wasn't. Now Sarah looks like the bad guy for carrying on, but she knew what he was like. David really does need help though, I think Gail should realise that and get him some! 

Good episode though  :Big Grin:  Better than EE wedding.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes it really is about time David got some help.  Surely an attempt at suicide with the police involved would make this happen?  At least he should be questioned about his actions.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Am I the only one that agrees with Sarah, lets be honest he said he'd set out to ruin her day, and after all the cruel acts he'd done before, she must have seen it coming. Yet everyone else is buying into it, Gail and Audrey were so over the top towards him surely if they believe he did try to commit suicide they would get him help.

----------

LostVoodoo (03-11-2007)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Am I the only one that agrees with Sarah, lets be honest he said he'd set out to ruin her day, and after all the cruel acts he'd done before, she must have seen it coming. Yet everyone else is buying into it, Gail and Audrey were so over the top towards him surely if they believe he did try to commit suicide they would get him help.


here here! i'm totally with her. i can't believe Jason is acting this way considering David tried to kill him!

----------


## Abbie

> Am I the only one that agrees with Sarah, lets be honest he said he'd set out to ruin her day, and after all the cruel acts he'd done before, she must have seen it coming. Yet everyone else is buying into it, Gail and Audrey were so over the top towards him surely if they believe he did try to commit suicide they would get him help.


I agree with Sarah too, just a shame other people thought she was being cow, cos Jason didnt looked pleased

----------


## alan45

Im blooming sure I wouldnt ruin my honeymoon because my wifes psycho brother conned everyone into thinking he committed suicide.

*DIE DAVID DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## parkerman

> Yes it really is about time David got some help.  Surely an attempt at suicide with the police involved would make this happen?  At least he should be questioned about his actions.


My wife, who is a consultant psychotherapist working in the youth and adolescent field, said that, as David is over 16, the police would take no action if neither David nor his mother wished them too.

----------


## Abbie

I feel really sorry for sarah cos she is coming across as desperate to be a wife when she like us knows what David is really like

----------


## Abbie

This whole John and Rosie thing, I really dont like it and where on earth did it come from?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> This whole John and Rosie thing, I really dont like it and where on earth did it come from?


i know, it's totally cringe-worthy! and how old is John supposed to be, considering Rosie is the same age as Katie Harris was when she got together with Martin Platt?

----------


## Abbie

I know, ist just totally random, at least the Martain and Katie thing was gradual but this was just all of sudden!!

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm it has come out of nowhere! And it is very cringe worthy on Rosies part! But I kinda slightly like it! Lol. 

I want to see more of the Carla/Liam stuff!!! I'm actually looking forward to seeing that develop!!

----------


## Perdita

John is obviously extremely flattered by all the attention he is getting all of a sudden, I mean he has changed his appearance since he gained more confidence, new hairstyle, contact lenses instead of glasses etc. He has realised that at the moment he can have his cake and eat it, but not for long, that is sure.  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

Oh dear, John has got himself in aright pickle, hes with Fizz, cos rosie on the side!!!!! And now has sally throwing himself at him

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh Sally she has it bad for John buying him a CD. I'm so tired of hearing Sarah and Jodie whining i'm so glad both are leaving. Did anyone else notice the way Jason looked at Violet in the pub when she giving out to Sean is there something there? Could maybe Jason actually be the baby's daddy?

----------


## Perdita

Well, I believe Sophie is also going to want to get to know John a lot better than she should.  :EEK!:  
I think Jason will go off with Becky once Sarah has left.
I do wonder though, with both Sarah and Jason not working, how come they spend money they can't really afford in the cafe?  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> Could maybe Jason actually be the baby's daddy?


No................................................  .........

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg rosie webster is such a horrible person! my whole family cheered when that girl lamped her one  :Lol:

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Jamie/Violet back together... love it! Wat do you think about them getting back together?

----------


## Abbie

Not really sure why but I found the bit in the pub with Fizz and Kevin funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think its really boring at the minute, especially the stupid baby storyline with sean

----------


## Perdita

I like it that Doreen is hoping to get engaged to anybody that is asking. Who will she choose, I wonder.  :Wub:   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

> I think its really boring at the minute, especially the stupid baby storyline with sean


Quite agree. It's one of the worst storylines the Street has had for a long time.

----------


## Wizardardo

I quite like it

The whole Mother Vs Daughter thing is starting to unfold

Can i just ask the girls is he really that good looking to have 3 woman after him?????

----------


## Perdita

> I quite like it
> 
> The whole Mother Vs Daughter thing is starting to unfold
> 
> Can i just ask the girls is he really that good looking to have 3 woman after him?????



He is not bad looking, although perhaps not in the typical heartthrob kind of way.  :Wub:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I get the feeling this John/Rosie thing has been put together purely to fill the gap of the xmas storyline.

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I am getting a bit bored with it. Wish it would all come out now rather than having to wait until Christmas/  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

yawnfest tonight, anyone really bothered about Carla's love life?

----------


## Abbie

> yawnfest tonight, anyone really bothered about Carla's love life?


No one, it was very boring :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> yawnfest tonight, anyone really bothered about Carla's love life?
> 
> 
> No one, it was very boring


Violet's sister "SEANIE"  :Sick:

----------


## Abbie

Lol Im reallly shocked at her sister!

----------


## Perdita

I think Carla getting smacked might have been played a bit better, if she had been hit that hard that she fell to the floor, she should have a big bruise or fat eye in her face.  :Thumbsdown:   It is clear though that there is still a big spark between Carla and Liam.  :Wub:  
I like Violet's sister, she is a bit like Roxie in EE or Lexie in Emmerdale, a little minx who will turn many of the men's heads, I am sure. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think ill like violets sister, she looks like she will be fun

----------


## CrazyLea

Awww I really want Carla and Liam to get together  :Stick Out Tongue: . So cute haha. She was really gutted about the engagement and Liam is just kidding himself! Get out the way Maria  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Perdita

Very good acting from Carla last night, the way her voice was choked when she asked Tony to come and get her  :Crying:  . I hope they do get together some time, neither Liam nor Maria really want to get married, that is clear.

----------


## parkerman

I thought it was very amusing last night when Michelle went to the cab office and said to Steve, "There you are, I've been looking everywhere for you." If Steve was not in the pub where else would he be? Where is the everywhere she would have looked before trying the cab office? Doh!

----------


## hoppy_001

yea dont we all want liam and carla to get together, he was so tempted last night when she said ''bet you wana rip my clothes off right now'' in the factory, he so wanted to and no hes with the muppet maria! move over maria he dont want you! carla and liam want each other! please tell each other!

----------


## Perdita

Did you see that rock that Maria has on her finger? Underworld must be very busy and be very profitable for Liam to afford that size of engagement ring. :Stick Out Tongue:  
It will not last though, it will end in tears  :Crying:

----------


## CrazyLea

Kym Ryder is an awful actress  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

She was atrocious tonight. also im a bit confused with this storyline, how long have Michelle and Ryan supposed to have lived in Manchester for?

----------


## CrazyLea

She really was. And hmmm that's a point. Didn't they used to live in Ireland or something? (Assuming Ireland)

----------


## LostVoodoo

i thought they'd lived in manchetser most of their lives, esp since they grew up on the same estate as carla. more importantly, did Michelle and Ryan's dad get married when they were like 15 or something?!

----------


## parkerman

They did live in Ireland. I'm not sure when they left. They couldn't have got married at 15, it would have been illegal!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think its great to see Jim back on the street, he is one of the few highlights for me at the minute.

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Did you see it where Jim was telling Vernon how much he thouight Liz would like their wedding vows... that was brilliant! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joanne

So does John now prefer Rosie to Fizz? Last night he said something about not being able to be with the one he wants to be with.

----------


## alan45

Good to see Demon Boy get his comeuppance last night

----------


## Katy

It was although i dont think much do Sarah either. The acting of Sarah and audrey when they found the drugs wass like something i did in year 8 drama, basically pretty rubbish. John and Rosie is so harsh on Fiz especially at christmas. IT wuill be gutting if she figures hes cheating on her, thats something Kirk never would have done.

----------


## Perdita

I suspect that Sarah will not be punished for buying the drugs and planting them on David  :Thumbsdown:  I hope that John gets kicked into touch so far that he will land on the moon, dirty little rotter.

----------


## CrazyLea

I couldn't help feel sorry for David tbh  :Lol: . Don't know why.  :Embarrassment:  *hides*
Think it's just 'cause of how he got his comeuppance. Sarah really grates me. She's so childish.. "Are you saying you didn't try to commit suicide and it was all a game to *spoil my wedding*" 
If I hear another word about spoiling the wedding I'll scream  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## TaintedLove

Sarah is irritating me lately. But if I put myself in her shoes and my brother spoilt my wedding, I`d move heaven and earth to get my revenge on the little thug.
I wish it was David who was leaving though. I don`t know which David I despise the most...the smug arrogant David or the poor me no one loves me David

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lets not forget almost killing bethany

----------


## parkerman

So when Gail, Sarah and Jason all went to the pub tonight, who was looking after Bethany?

----------


## CrazyLea

David? The "suicidal" one? The one they all trust ;)?

Or maybe Audrey??

----------


## parkerman

Audrey was in the pub too.

----------


## CrazyLea

Must have been Davey then.

----------


## parkerman

How strange. Shows you what Gail and Sarah think of Bethany if they can leave her in the care of a suicidal drug addict!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## CrazyLea

I know. Obviously they don't mean all the insult they shout at David.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed tonights episode!

----------


## Katy

I thought it was all a bit odd tonight to be honest./ I mean what was all the fuss in the pub with Maria and Carla.

----------


## CrazyLea

Build up  :Stick Out Tongue: .
..................................................  ...............

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe steven had bethany.....just a thought

----------


## parkerman

Stephen was in the pub too.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Continuity error then

----------


## parkerman

But it's quite a frequent error in both Coronation Street and Eastenders. Kids just get forgotten about when the script needs all the adults to be somewhere.

----------


## Bryan

This Rosie and John storyline is a complete and utter waste of space! Not well thought out at all! As if Rosie would be interested in someone like that! She's 16 and she's acting like a silly little slut! The sooner the storyline is over with the better!

And I wonder why I haven't been keeping up with it at uni!

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Rosie & John storyline has been put together purely to have something going on on xmas day. Im sick of the Websters and their never ending affairs, absolute tosh.

----------

Bryan (24-12-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But it's quite a frequent error in both Coronation Street and Eastenders. Kids just get forgotten about when the script needs all the adults to be somewhere.


I'll agree with that, it happens among most soaps  :Smile:  But then again if they took them in the pub with them then we'd be complaining that they wouldn't be allowed in the pub so they can't win really lol

----------


## Bryan

> The Rosie & John storyline has been put together purely to have something going on on xmas day. Im sick of the Websters and their never ending affairs, absolute tosh.


Exactly! Just becuase they have no other storylines at the moment, and they know that the Eastenders christmas episodes are gonna be some of 2007 best soap moments! 

This storyline is just a pale imitation of the Stax affair from Eastenders, at least there more drama to that affair. What's the worst that can happen in Corrie? Fizz goes back to Kirk (which is what we all want) and Rosie going back to being a little slut. Big deal.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TaintedLove

With John Stape being such a liar and a cheat makes me wonder how many more 16 year old girls he`s slept with in the past.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Connor storyline fails to interest me!

----------


## CrazyLea

Which one.. the Michelle stuff?? Or the Liam and Carla stuff? 

If Michelle - I agree. That is sooo boring. And makes Kym look a really bad actress if you ask me. Quite OTT. 

If Liam and Carla - I disagree. Love this stuff  :Wub: .

----------


## TaintedLove

> What's the worst that can happen in Corrie? Fizz goes back to Kirk (which is what we all want)


I don`t! Fiz doesn`t deserve Kirk after the way she dumped him. Plus she slept with Tyrone when he and Maria were still together. She`s not the sweet innocent person that she tries to make herself out to be.
And when she first came into it, she told social services that Roy Cropper tried it on with her. He could have gone to prison because of that.

----------


## Bryan

last night's episode was lame, give me a dose of Eastenders anyday, it was pale in comparisson.

----------


## Bryan

> last night's episode was lame, give me a dose of Eastenders anyday, it was pale in comparisson.


EDIT: The facts speak for themselves:

*1 â¦. 13.9 (55.3%) â¦. EastEnders (20:00) BBC1*
2 â¦. 12.2 (50.0%) â¦. Doctor Who Christmas Special (18:45) 
*3 â¦. 11.6 (53.7%) â¦. EastEnders (18:15) BBC1*
4 â¦. 10.5 (51.1%) â¦. Regional News and Weather (18:15) 
5 â¦. 10.4 (51.4%) â¦. BBC News and Weather (18:00) BBC1
6 â¦. 9.8 (41.7%) â¦. To the Manor Born (21:30) BBC1
7 â¦. 9.1 (50.8%) â¦. Shrek 2 (16:30) BBC1
*8 â¦. 8.9 (35.4%) â¦. Coronation Street (20:30) ITV*
9 â¦. 8.3 (32.9%) â¦. Strictly Come Dancing (20:30) BBC1
10 â¦ 7.1 (47.6%) â¦. Finding Nemo (15:00) BBC1

Oh yes  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Which one.. the Michelle stuff?? Or the Liam and Carla stuff? 
> 
> If Michelle - I agree. That is sooo boring. And makes Kym look a really bad actress if you ask me. Quite OTT. 
> 
> If Liam and Carla - I disagree. Love this stuff .


The Michelle stuff yeah, its so dull!

Havent seen last nights ep yet either, gonna watch it on itv2 in a bit. i hope its decent

----------


## CrazyLea

It's worth watching just for the slap Sally gives Rosie alone!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Seen it now, what a load of rubbish. Crap acting from Fiz when she found out, crap acting from John when he realised she knew, crap acting when Sally slapped Rosie, crap acting in the fight scene with Kevin and John, crap acting from annoying Lauren dancing around in the pub, and more crap acting from Michelle. Before 2005 Corrie used to be scene perfect, it couldn't be faulted at all, now look at the state of it. Its getting worse.

----------


## parkerman

The legal system works remarkably quickly in Wetherfield! Arrested on Christmas Day - trial three days later!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Crappy exit for Sarah as expected  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

fizz should have slapped rosie

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Crappy exit for Sarah as expected


Not very believable was it?  I expected it to be much more emotional, with lots of tears.  Hard to believe that they are newly weds!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> Crappy exit for Sarah as expected 
> 
> 
> Not very believable was it?  I expected it to be much more emotional, with lots of tears.  Hard to believe that they are newly weds!


yeah i know exactly what you mean not one of them tried to put up at least one arguement for saving there marriage and sticking together, and in the end david got what he wanted in a different way from sarah giving up on milan, her husband gave up on her. Pretty big sacrifice in my opinion

----------


## Abbie

Maria could of sounded more upset and Horified!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

she was more upset when she thought she had lost her dog, than when her fiance fell off the cliffs

----------


## Abbie

I know, I mean he could of fell to his death and she was just.................

----------


## CrazyLea

Well when he fell she sounded horrified  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

I can't believe he fell so badly  :EEK!: . I thought he was just going to slip slightly and fall!!!! 

  Spoiler:     HOW does he survive that! It looked really bad, the way he fell back as well, if he landed on his back can't have been too good!!! And we know that he lives, 'cause of spoilers involving him!

----------


## Abbie

Lol what I want to do is what earth was he doing anyway, he was never going to make it down there in one piece

----------


## CrazyLea

I know, that was a little crazy on his part!

----------


## CrazyLea

How thick is Maria?  :Searchme: . The amount of time she's spend yelling TO Liam, trying to get down etc, could be the difference between life and death for Liam.  :Nono: . Does she know how to go find someone? Now she's waited til it's DARK!

----------


## Abbie

Well I guess you could balme it on her being upset and emotional so she cnat think straight.
Im really confused the way she was trying to get down looked easier than the way liam tried  :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

Nah she's just thick  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
I know I was thinking that haha!

----------


## Abbie

I mean if that was a different way of getting down why didnt liam go down that way? It looked like he had a better chance if he went that way

----------


## CrazyLea

Awwww Ozzy  :Wub: . I have more sympathy for Ozzy than I do for Maria  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Abbie

Awwww I know, he's sooooo cute  :Stick Out Tongue:  I want to take him home, at least Liam isnt alone and he can keep him kinda warm

----------


## CrazyLea

Hehe Luke from Casualty was in it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

> Hehe Luke from Casualty was in it


I know!!!!! I remember him  :Big Grin:  Is he still in it, I also recognised the woman, she was in this drama series about fire fighters, i cant remember the name of program  :Sad: 
Well Liam is alive then, at least little Ozzy is still with him  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Nah he's not in it anymore. 

Ermmm, I have no idea but ermm London's Burning? That was fire fighters?

----------


## Abbie

It might of been, I'll have to go look it up  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"LEEEEEEEEUMMMMM" lol Maria does my head in

----------


## Perdita

Why did Maria wait until it was dark before she went for help? If she had gone straight away, Liam would be found much quicker in daylight. Also her constant whining got on my nerves. Why would she want to go down to Liam and then get stuck with him there too? Not very impressive acting in my opinion.

----------


## Katy

Maria was satrting to annoy me towards the end of that epsode, Luke from Casualty being in it made my day. The problem with alot of these actors like Maria and Sarah platt was another one is they act themselves. If you ever here them in day to day life they are exactly the same.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Carla's line about Maria been a dog made tonights episode for me!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

*Yeah that made me laugh too. 

I thought Steve was also really funny tonight.*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

honestly though michelle must be as thick as maria if she truley believes him callling for carla while he was falling in and out of conciousness means nothing.

yeah cos that happens all the time semi concious people always call out for the ones they hate lol

----------


## CrazyLea

*She might have been just saying that to keep Maria happy.*

----------


## Perdita

> Carla's line about Maria been a dog made tonights episode for me!


I thought that was classic too.  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

The best part about last night's episode was Steve blaming Ryan for wanting to get something to eat.  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really like this Tina lass, I reckon shes gonna be good in it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

who is tina i missed tonights

----------


## CrazyLea

*Did you watch it Monday? She's that girl that went into the doctors and was wanting an appointment..*

----------


## Abbie

Looks like shes gonna be Davids lady friend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh yeah i remember her now, oh is she the one whos gonna be davids girl friend hmm now that could be interesting lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL @ Carla with her casserole

----------


## CrazyLea

*Me and my mum found it funny the way she said "It's me Liam". I found tonights episodes pretty good! 

Poor Kev . I felt sorry for Sophie most tbh.*

----------


## Perdita

Is Tina going to be a permanent character or is she just visiting, does anybody know? I really like her but think she will get David into more trouble, just different problems than he made for himself so far. I like her though and think she is good for David.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Am I the only one that thought Kevin's sentencing was fair? I can see why he would give John a smack but he did beat him to a pulp. 

I have to say Carla is the shining star for me in Corrie, everything else is starting to bore me but she's so brilliant. Real crafty and scheming, but heck I love her.

----------


## Abbie

> Is Tina going to be a permanent character or is she just visiting, does anybody know? I really like her but think she will get David into more trouble, just different problems than he made for himself so far. I like her though and think she is good for David.


I think she might be in for a bit longer, Ive seen a pic of her in a magazine

----------


## LostVoodoo

i've missed some corrie along the line this week, how long did kevin go down for?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i've missed some corrie along the line this week, how long did kevin go down for?


28 days I think it was

----------


## Abbie

Ok, I have missed something, what did Kevin do?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Am I the only one that thought Kevin's sentencing was fair? I can see why he would give John a smack but he did beat him to a pulp.


I think Kevin's sentence was fair too.  Can't expect to get away with what he did...Sick of hearing that John "took advantage" of Rosie too.  Did he heck!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i agree, rosie knew exactly what she was doing, but john got what he deserved IMO

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> i've missed some corrie along the line this week, how long did kevin go down for?
> 
> 
> 28 days I think it was


Yes, but out on licence after 14.

----------


## Perdita

> Am I the only one that thought Kevin's sentencing was fair? I can see why he would give John a smack but he did beat him to a pulp. 
> 
> I have to say Carla is the shining star for me in Corrie, everything else is starting to bore me but she's so brilliant. Real crafty and scheming, but heck I love her.


No, you are not the only one, I agree with you on both statements.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL @ Carla just appearing out the kitchen. its hilarious

----------


## Kirsty :]

I can't believe Vera Duckworth is going to die on Friday I think...or has she already?

I haven't watched it this week but she definately dies in Corrie at some point this week!  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> I can't believe Vera Duckworth is going to die on Friday I think...or has she already?
> 
> I haven't watched it this week but she definately dies in Corrie at some point this week!


Yes, it is happening, well being shown, this Friday. Get your hankies ready, people.  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

Aren't the last two posts what are known as "spoilers" - and rather BIG spoilers at that!?

----------


## Kirsty :]

Oh. Whoops
I'm sooo sorry!! :|

----------


## LostVoodoo

lol, i knew *that* was coming, but didn't realise it was so soon, thanks for the head's up i'll make sure i don't miss friday's eps.

----------


## Perdita

Sorry from me too.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xStephaniex

i was sat here in tears lastnight when vera died it was so sad!! and well acted...i had a thought though, did she know she was going to die ?? because she told jack he was the only man she ever loved and asked him to say it back...and then she didn't want him to leave!! - and no one knows how she died do they?

----------


## Perdita

She fell asleep and died in her sleep. RIP, Vera xxx

----------


## parkerman

> i  and no one knows how she died do they?


They said it was her heart.

----------

xStephaniex (19-01-2008)

----------


## xStephaniex

ahh yeh i remember jack mentioning it now!  :Sad:  RIP Vera x

----------


## TaintedLove

I don`t mind admitting I cried at the end of the first episode and literally bawled all the way through the second one.
Bill Tarmey was superb and I hope he gets shedloads of awards for his brilliant performance.

----------


## Perdita

> I don`t mind admitting I cried at the end of the first episode and literally bawled all the way through the second one.
> Bill Tarmey was superb and I hope he gets shedloads of awards for his brilliant performance.


Same here. Bill Tarmey proved what a good actor he is, although he probably was not really acting; after all these years it must be difficult for him to be without 'V' now.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It was very sad, but I didn't like the way that Jack didn't call an ambulance straight away.  Surely it would have been a gut reaction?

----------


## TaintedLove

> It was very sad, but I didn't like the way that Jack didn't call an ambulance straight away.  Surely it would have been a gut reaction?


I truly believe he wanted to spend as much time on his own with his Vee for  as long as he could. He could see that his beloved Vee has gone and knew an ambulance at this point would be hopeless. He didn`t even want to tell the neighbours but Tyrone and Molly were too distraught to do it for him so he did it for them.
I feel my eyes filling up just thinking about it again.

----------


## Perdita

> It was very sad, but I didn't like the way that Jack didn't call an ambulance straight away.  Surely it would have been a gut reaction?


I think he knew it was too late for any medical help and at last he was able to declare his love for Vera, something he found difficult to do when she was alive. I think after being married for 50 years, you know what is the right thing to do  :Love:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jack's reaction at the end of the first episode was spot on imo, it was one of the best moments i've seen in Corrie for yonks. The chimes were a bit random when her body was being taken away but made good effect I suppose. It was all better than Mike and Fred's deaths but _still_ could have been made better somehow. Silent credits would have made a difference. The rest of the ep spoilt it though, there was no need for all the knicker party scenes for a start.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I didn't cry at the episodes but I do agree they were well acted by Bill. I'm glad that they allowed her to die peacefully instead of a horrible tragic end. I'm sure the funeral will be very emotional, sad to see Vera go the cobbles won't be the same without her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i just found the two episodes so real, it was even sadder for it. no massive event that caused her death, just something that probably happens every day to families. and the atmosphere of the awkward saddness and molly trying to put the kettle on etc, i can just see all that really happening. no dramatics and hysterics, just saddness.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by Ruffed_lemur
> 
> 
> It was very sad, but I didn't like the way that Jack didn't call an ambulance straight away.  Surely it would have been a gut reaction?
> 
> 
> I think he knew it was too late for any medical help and at last he was able to declare his love for Vera, something he found difficult to do when she was alive. I think after being married for 50 years, you know what is the right thing to do


I just think it is giving out the wrong signals to the general public.  Only someone medically qualified can declare when it is too late for help.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ruffed_lemur
> ...


I disagree, people arent going to see someone collapse in the street and think oh on Corrie Jack didnt phone for an ambulance, sooo therefore I wont either! Credit people with a bit more common sense than that will you!

Jack knew that there was nothing that could be done for Vera, it was too late. He didnt want to call an ambulance straight away, because he wanted to spend a few precious moments with her, and give paul etc... the opportunity to say good bye as well.

----------


## Abbie

I just watched it and can't stop ting its so sad and I thought it was vet well done I think now and then its good to have a death that doesn't need a long storyline or anything like that with this case it was perfect  and just thinking about it makes me cry

----------


## brenda1971

Well I watched the 2nd episode of corrie and was moved to tears. I just wanted to hug jack and tell him everything was going to be ok

----------


## Katy

Im watching Fridays at the minute, It is soo sad, i can't believe Vera's dead. The writing is brilliant.

----------


## Perdita

I thought Vera wanted to go out with a bang - this was not even a whimper. But I think it was very tastefully done and prefer this ending than anything dramatic.  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

What an absolutely brilliant couple of episodes with Jack and Vera. What a realistic portrayal by Bill Tarmey. Excellent :Clap:

----------


## tammyy2j

Bill Tarmey awas brillant as Jack it was so sad RIP Vera

----------


## Katy

thats why i loved it so much Alan, it was so realistic. I though Vicky Binns was brilliant as well.

----------


## alan45

> thats why i loved it so much Alan, it was so realistic. I though Vicky Binns was brilliant as well.


Yes and Jack reacted just like someone like him would have in real life.

----------


## Abbie

My friend at college said that it was bad acting from the actor who plays Jack, I was so shocked  :EEK!:  I thought he was brill and very emotional

----------


## CrazyLea

I was sooo annoyed when Tony appeared  :Stick Out Tongue: . I was loving the Carla and Liam stuff!!! 

Glad to see Vernon back! He's so funny. Can't believe I used to hate him! 

I really like the Tina/David pairing. I really hope that it works out for David. 

Not that keen on those 2 bookies guys... don't know their names. And to put them talking to Jerry.. Oh god! WORSE! I must say though I think the father seems like a good actor..  :Ponder: .

----------


## Perdita

I like the Carla and Liam thing and my heart goes out to Jack, brilliantly acted from all.  :Clap:

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg,, how cringe-worthy was the whole street was talking about david losing his virginity! wouldn't you have just died? lol

----------


## alan45

Another couple of great episodes last night.




EXCEPT




What was all that about between the Bookie and his son. What on earth has it to do with Jerry Morton.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why exactly are the bookies even there, they dont do anything in the show all i have seen them doing is sitting in the rovers, they may as well be extras

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Thought last nights episodes were very good.  Giggled when David opened the door for Tina to the music "I get all the girls, I get all the girls!"  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Another couple of great episodes last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCEPT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering this. And would you really tell your dad about your thing with the stilletos? I mean, he is old enough to live on his own and can do what he likes! And why tell this in front of Jerry Morton in the pub?  :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

Anyone know when Hayley is coming back?

Poor Becky  :Sad:  I feel so sorry for her.

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I forgot about Hayley, where did she go again?

----------


## CrazyLea

Africa or somewhere? To help build a school?

----------


## Perdita

> I forgot about Hayley, where did she go again?


Hayley went off to Africa to help with educating kids over there, she only left last September and wanted a year out, so it will be Autumn before she comes back.

----------

CrazyLea (06-02-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Becky I really felt for her last night  :Sad:  Shes one of my favourites in the whole show nowadays. The second episode was great, I thought it was good seeing Michelle and Liam's mum and dad, I really liked them.

----------


## Perdita

I felt sorry for Becky too, but no doubt she will tell Jason exactly what she thinks of him when she next claps eyes on him.  :Lol:  Carla obviously never got along very well with her inlaws.  :Sad:  Looking forward to the rest of the week's episodes, there will be a few sparks flying.

----------


## alan45

> Poor Becky I really felt for her last night  Shes one of my favourites in the whole show nowadays. The second episode was great, I thought it was good seeing Michelle and Liam's mum and dad, I really liked them.





> I felt sorry for Becky too, but no doubt she will tell Jason exactly what she thinks of him when she next claps eyes on him.  Carla obviously never got along very well with her inlaws.  Looking forward to the rest of the week's episodes, there will be a few sparks flying.


Dont worry. I think Becky and Jason get it together :Wub:

----------


## Joanne

WOW that was some stag do! Into town and back in the Rovers before closing time!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ah i missed it sounds like a cracking evening hehe

----------


## Perdita

> ah i missed it sounds like a cracking evening hehe


Me too, I bl**dy fell asleep. Must not miss omnisbus edition this weekend.  :Nono:

----------


## BeckyBee

I actually found last nights stag night part a bit of a let down, and not very believable that Liam etc were mean't to be drunk, only thing left me doing was screeming at the Tv for Maria to *Grow Up* she is getting on my nerves more and more that i'm getting to the point i turn over when she comes on the screen.  :Searchme:  

Becky is playing a great part, really feeling for her right now, even though she is down on her luck, she still kills me with half the stuff that comes out of her mouth, hope her a Jason make a go of things  :Wub:

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, that Alex is such a brat! i hope Michelle gets rid of him soon because he's so annoying. he really thinks its all about him, poor ryan.

----------


## Abbie

I feel sorry for both ryan and Alex

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I feel sorry for both ryan and Alex


Yes, I do too.  It's difficult for all concerned.  Good acting too....I can just feel the bond between Michelle and Alex.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for both ryan and Alex
> 
> 
> Yes, I do too.  It's difficult for all concerned.  Good acting too....I can just feel the bond between Michelle and Alex.


I know, I mean if Alex has always felt awkward with his parents and after finding out they are not, I can see where he is coming from really. Then with ryan, I think he doesnt want to see his real parents since he has been through so much with Michelle and everyone

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not finding this storyline very interesting at all

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG was I hallucinating or did Liam and Maria actually have their dog at their wedding lol (and i wasn't refering to Carla)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

What a silly woman Maria is, she so got on my nerves with I can't marry you, you want Carla not me. Her constant whining must get on Liam's nerves so soon. Poor Carla, I felt for her.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah they had Ozzy there lol. 

Grrrr I hate Maria. Carla should have slapped her back  :Stick Out Tongue: . I hope that Carla and Liam embark on an affair at some point  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Ninja: .

----------


## Perdita

> Yeah they had Ozzy there lol. 
> 
> Grrrr I hate Maria. Carla should have slapped her back . I hope that Carla and Liam embark on an affair at some point  .


I am sure they will. Maria asking Carla to back off was all Carla needs to get Liam eventually.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

I felt sorry for Carla when she started crying  :Lol:  Didn't think it would affect her like that!

----------


## BeckyBee

Maria just made me hate her even more than i did before, her constant winning makes me want to scream at the tv, and after tonights ep i say Liam doesn't deserve Carla anyway. Can see marriage life in the Conner house-hold right now, everytime Liam is 10 minutes late home, Maria will go off on one with "you want to be with her not meeeee"

----------


## Abbie

Whoooooooo Carla got slapped, Im probably the only one that was happy about that, But yay  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> OMG was I hallucinating or did Liam and Maria actually have their dog at their wedding lol (and i wasn't refering to Carla)


Awwww I thought it was sweet

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Whoooooooo Carla got slapped, Im probably the only one that was happy about that, But yay


no, i was cheering too!  :Cheer:  its not like liam doesn't love maria, its just carla taking advantage of his confusion and stirring the sh*t all the time. 

and once again, alex is a total brat and turns up at the wedding. 'i want to see my grandparents'- at the family wedding! where no one knows you!? yeah what a fabulous idea alex, because this wedding is all about you after all! 

was also laughing at rosie's ill-fitting top that gave her four boobs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Whoooooooo Carla got slapped, Im probably the only one that was happy about that, But yay 
> 
> 
> no, i was cheering too!  its not like liam doesn't love maria, its just carla taking advantage of his confusion and stirring the sh*t all the time.


Whoooo  :Big Grin:  Im not the only one

----------


## lizann

So Maria and Liam got married  :Thumbsdown:  

I'm glad Maria slapped Carla i wish Liam would have just left them both 

I loved Liam with Leanne 

Michelle is beginning to annoy me there is not much of her character now

----------


## Em

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


Nope me too! Im a sucker for a happy ending at a wedding! (Hmmm wonder why with my impending nuptuals ;o) Besides I do think Liam genuinely loves Maria (though did anyone else think her hairdo was yuck?)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Maria's hairdo was nice, it grew on me and looked better when it was with the dress. although what did they do to poor Fiz's hair?!

----------


## Perdita

Maria must have had some make stashed away in her wedding dress somewhere because when she walked back into the church with Liam her smudged eye makeup was looking perfect again.  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Maria must have had some make stashed away in her wedding dress somewhere because when she walked back into the church with Liam her smudged eye makeup was looking perfect again.


 :Lol:  Well thats the magic of soaps for ya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Samia Smith who plays Maria was on the Alan Titchmarsh show this afternoon but could not be persuaded to spill the beans about Liam's departure in September/October time, she only admitted that it will be explosive. Let's hope they don't kill him off.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i cannot believe how unreasonable Violet is being over Sean and the baby. she just says 'oooh it's a high price to pay for naivety' and that's it. i hope sean gets the law involved, she cannot just take away his child and not tell him where he is.

----------

CrazyLea (20-02-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

> Samia Smith who plays Maria was on the Alan Titchmarsh show this afternoon but could not be persuaded to spill the beans about Liam's departure in September/October time, she only admitted that it will be explosive. Let's hope they don't kill him off.


  Spoiler:     This isn't explosive.. and is complete speculation.. but in Inside Soap last week.. on the teaser bit for next week it said "Which lady takes advantage of the leap year and proposes?".. I worked it out to be either.. Violet, Michelle, Carla, Janice or Molly  :Lol: . Maybe someone else I can't remember what I was thinking. But I also thought that if it _was_ Carla then she'd propose to Tony to get at Liam. Liam might get a lot jealous.. and eventually she and Liam would sleep with each other... Maria finds out.. goes nuts.. Liam realises he can't live in the same street as them both. So he moves away  :Searchme: . That's my initial prediction. But I will probably be wrong. As I also have a feeling that it might be Molly that proposes  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Perdita

> Samia Smith who plays Maria was on the Alan Titchmarsh show this afternoon but could not be persuaded to spill the beans about Liam's departure in September/October time, she only admitted that it will be explosive. Let's hope they don't kill him off.
> 
>   Spoiler:     This isn't explosive.. and is complete speculation.. but in Inside Soap last week.. on the teaser bit for next week it said "Which lady takes advantage of the leap year and proposes?".. I worked it out to be either.. Violet, Michelle, Carla, Janice or Molly . Maybe someone else I can't remember what I was thinking. But I also thought that if it _was_ Carla then she'd propose to Tony to get at Liam. Liam might get a lot jealous.. and eventually she and Liam would sleep with each other... Maria finds out.. goes nuts.. Liam realises he can't live in the same street as them both. So he moves away . That's my initial prediction. But I will probably be wrong. As I also have a feeling that it might be Molly that proposes .


You might be right with a couple of your suggestions, but
  Spoiler:    Violet is leaving and she will not have time to propose as she is having the baby and will have other things on her mind lol I also think it could be Molly, that would be so lovely  :Heart:

----------


## CrazyLea

Spoiler:     Yeah I thought that about Violet. Those ones were the only girls I could think that have boyfriends..  :Ponder: . Can you think of anyone else? I think Molly proposing would be nice, and I think it is a likely thing, she's the kind that would I reckon..

----------


## Perdita

Is it just me that can't take to the bookies? The father/son relationship just does not seem right and I can't believe that the father treats a grown-up son the way he does.  :Thumbsdown:  I do agree with Harry making Dan pay Jack out of his own money, he should not have paid Paul knowing that it was Jack's betting slip that had won.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

Corrie is till as brilliant as ever.  Love Tony Gordon he is my New Paul Connor, Psycho, dangerous, unpredictable, mind controlling, new underworld boss, sexy and gorgeous!!!

Tony/Carla = new Carla/Paul but with Tony in control of everything including the business and not just his!!

Bet my bottom dollar/Euro/ pound he will be the one responsible for the exit of the lovely LIam...

----------


## miccisy

Im sure i read somewhere that it is Violet that proposes to Jamie before they leave. Im glad there leaving get away from Sean who seems to have taken over all her baby plans. He knew at the time of conception that he was only supposed to be the donor and not the father. Thats what he agreed to.

----------


## Perdita

> Im sure i read somewhere that it is Violet that proposes to Jamie before they leave. Im glad there leaving get away from Sean who seems to have taken over all her baby plans. He knew at the time of conception that he was only supposed to be the donor and not the father. Thats what he agreed to.


You can read more about the proposal under Spoilers section. It is not true that Sean agreed to be just the donor, he always said he wanted to be involved with the baby, just not as much as he seems to want to now though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah thats the way i remember it too, they were going to have the baby together because they were best friends and they couldnt think of any better way, as they said it was better than couples because they were closer, (or something along those lines) and sean being violets best friend, and gay and wanted to be a dad and she wanted to be a mum it seemed the perfect solution.

But now with jamie on the scene its all changed

----------

Perdita (21-02-2008)

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  Lol at Sean at the birth!!!

And Vernon now that I think of it

----------


## Perdita

Welcome to little Dylan (I believe that is what Violet is calling her son), not sure about the staff of the Rovers watching Vi giving birth but Sean seems to be such a loving and carent parent. I hope that his heart will not be broken with Violet's and Dylan's departure.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i missed it but i knew as soon as he saw his son he would love him more than he ever loved anything before, I used to like Violet but if she leaves weatherfield without a thought to sean or ....HER SON then shes a different person than who walked onto whos cobbles years ago. every little boy needs his dad, not his pretend dad because thats who his mum chooses at the time, sean was there for her when she desperatley wanted a baby the least she could do is let him be there and see him grow up surely. especially when he wants to be involved in his life

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg how boring is the Michelle/Alex thing, major snoozefest! I actually cant stand Michelle now, shes been ruined  :Sad:

----------


## miccisy

> Omg how boring is the Michelle/Alex thing, major snoozefest! I actually cant stand Michelle now, shes been ruined


I agree i think this whole storyline is stupid. 

He let Amy just wonder off without a thought about her safety and then eventually when she was found Michelle wasnt bothered about her just about her own brat. Cant believe that steve is actually letting him stay after he did that. Any normal person would have chucked him out and Michelle come to think of things. She couldnt give a damn about Ryan, Steve or Amy now Alex has come along

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I admit it's very boring now! I wish it all never happened. 
I did like Steve's reaction to Amy though. I just wish he had chucked him out! I lurvee Steve, he's awesome  :Stick Out Tongue: . I also love Vernon at the mo.. they make the Michelle thing actually bearable!! 

I can't believe how unreasonable Violet and Jamie are being! To be fair, may not be the best circumstances, but biologically Sean is Dylan's father! Jamie has no right in what he's saying tbh...

Still loving the tension/partnership of Carla and Liam. Can't wait to see how it all pans out!!

I'm really liking Corrie again atm. I know it's not at it's best or anything, but it's addictive  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Oh, on a final note... Morton who?? Get rid of them!!!! They actually do my head in!!! And that Lauren!

----------


## Perdita

They need to solve the Michelle/Alex situation very quickly now, it is getting boring. Is Alex supposed to be another Steven from EE with mental issues? Well, he is being axed so the scriptwriters want to take note!
On a plus side for the scriptwriters - lots of us are disliking Violet and her attitude towards Sean which will make her departure in a couple of days so much easier to watch.  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was so glad when ryan let rip at michelle saying alex was a spoilt brat, that's exactly what i've been saying- you go kid!  :Lol: 

and yes, violet is being evil. i wonder if they do put sean on the birth certificate? that way he might have a legal claim to be allowed to see him. and whilst they're leaving, its not like they're skipping the country or faking their deaths. someone will be able to find them!

----------


## alan45

> Omg how boring is the Michelle/Alex thing, major snoozefest! I actually cant stand Michelle now, shes been ruined


Totally agree with you. Does anyone know wheer this storyline is heading.  :Searchme:  More importantly does anyone care. You dont see me criticising Corrie very often but this story is as interesting as the Ferrias kidneygate storyline.

----------


## Chris_2k11

the only good bit last night was Vernon "bish bash bosh"  :Lol:  then Steve "will you stop saying that!!!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## no1abbafan

I am sick of it now - I used to like Michelle, but I switch over when its her and that gormless second son - how she could react like that last night I dont understand, all this "Alex Love" stuff and not give a stuff about Amy.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I was stunned to see michelle shouting at steve because he shouted at alex, Alex locked his 4 yr old daughter outside with the gate open and anything could have happened to her, - wasnt he entitled to be angry. if i was steve i would have taken michelle up on her offer to "move her and the circus out"

----------


## Katy

Why the hell is she soo bothered about Alex, she doesnt even know hime. Not really.

----------


## Abbie

> Why the hell is she soo bothered about Alex, she doesnt even know hime. Not really.


Cos he is her son. I mean I know they dont know each other but when it comes down to it, she just cant help it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but she has forgotten all about ryan, sure biologically he isnt hers,

But she is the one he called mummy and ran to when he fell and hurt himself when he was little. He was all she had left when her husband died. 

Surely she cant forget about the child she brought up as her own for 16 yrs and watched as he took his first steps, said his first words, that obviously means nothing now Alex is around

----------


## Perdita

I grew up in a childrens home straight from birth until I got adopted when I was about 6. Met my birth mother when I was grown up who certainly did not behave like Michelle  :Sad:  I appreciate how Michelle might feel but she is neglecting everybody else in her life, mainly Ryan, which she needs to stop.

----------

alan45 (27-02-2008)

----------


## Abbie

> I grew up in a childrens home straight from birth until I got adopted when I was about 6. Met my birth mother when I was grown up who certainly did not behave like Michelle  I appreciate how Michelle might feel but she is neglecting everybody else in her life, mainly Ryan, which she needs to stop.


Yeah she is neglecting everyone I else, I just think its been a real big shcok cos of the swap and then the fact that Alexs dad is dead

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Why the hell is she soo bothered about Alex, she doesnt even know hime. Not really.


Because there is a bond between them, and I would also say because he looks so much like his late father.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> Why the hell is she soo bothered about Alex, she doesnt even know hime. Not really.
> 
> 
> Because there is a bond between them, and I would also say because he looks so much like his late father.


I totally understand that there is a bond, Michelle is a caring, motherly type. She should just introduce Alex into her life with Ryan, Steve and Amy very slowly. Alex is a typical teenager, not happy with his homelife and sees a lot of grass that is greener on the other side. However, that grass needs mowing too, so life with Michelle will not always be smelling of roses, or rather freshly mown grass in this case  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor sean, he truly believed violet and Jamie would change their mind, i felt heart sorry for him (yes i do realise its only a soap) he played it so brilliantly.

Lauren was good too the anger and sadness for sean all rolled into one.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Lauren was good too the anger and sadness for sean all rolled into one.


i know, i was quite surpirsed. they should get her to do something other than strut and simper the whole time!

----------


## Perdita

Sadly they gave her the boot and she will leave soon. She played her part brilliantly.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thats a shame I think given half the chance lauren could have been a good character

----------


## lizann

Poor Sean he was there for Violet and what did Jamie do to her cheat on her.

I'm hating Michelle poor Ryan

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg how much longer do we have to put up with this Michelle/Alex/Wendy rubbish  :Sick:  surely its gotta end soon! Loved the scenes with Gail and Tina. she is a great addition to the cast  :Thumbsup:  and am I the only one that just cant feel sorry for Sean?  :Cool:

----------


## Abbie

I know Tina is great
I feel bad for Sean for not as bad as maybe I should feel for him

----------


## alan45

> Omg how much longer do we have to put up with this Michelle/Alex/Wendy rubbish  surely its gotta end soon! Loved the scenes with Gail and Tina. she is a great addition to the cast  and am I the only one that just cant feel sorry for Sean?


I agree with you 100%. This must be the most boring storyline ever. Its dragging on and on and no doubt dragging the viewing figure down with it. Anthony Cotton has shown that really he is only good at playing Camp Barman Sean Tully and is useless at playing the part of someone who has had their kid stolen by its mother. He is so unbeleivable its painful.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tina reminds me so much of Karen but she is a great character  :Cheer:  

I agree its time to end Alex/Ryan/Michelle/Wendy storyline  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Tina reminds me so much of Karen but she is a great character


that's who it is! thank you, she even looks like her a bit.

does anyone else think everyone is being a bit blase about Violent taking the baby, apart from Sean obviously. i cant believe they all think he should just give up.

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG i think Michelle is being terrible to Ryan ok he is not her blood son but she did raise him as her son. I hope this storyline with Alex ends soon.

I can't stand Kelly she is an annoying character.

Anyone else think there is a spark between Leanne and Dan

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can't stand Kelly she is an annoying character.


we'll be seeing more of her cos shes got a big storyline coming up this year apparently

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I can't stand Kelly she is an annoying character.
> 
> 
> we'll be seeing more of her cos shes got a big storyline coming up this year apparently


 :Thumbsdown:   Really? She is annoying

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant stand her al she does is sew or prop up the bar

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i cant stand her al she does is sew or prop up the bar


well thats more the fault of Coronation Street for not using her properly.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> i cant stand her al she does is sew or prop up the bar
> 
> 
> well thats more the fault of Coronation Street for not using her properly.


what i meant to say was thats all she's good for

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


Perhaps we will see a different Kelly once   Spoiler:    she becomes the Rover's new bar maid - if this is still happening.   I remember that a lot of people did not take to Becky when she first arrived but once she stood up for Hayley and Roy, attitude towards her changed for the better and now we love her character.

----------


## lizann

Poor Kirk and Chesney maybe Becky should move in with them. I love the character of Becky. Michelle and Lauren were annoying. Liam was funny

----------


## LostVoodoo

there's no way social services would have taken Chesney straight away like that, Kirk would totally have a lawsuit lol. poooooor schmichael too, i hope he's ok! Becky's reaction was rather intense, methinks she's had some bad experiences with social services in the past.

----------


## tammyy2j

I love the Becky but hate Kelly

Poor Kirk/Chesney i hope everything works out 

BTW why was Kirk fired from Butcher Shop???

----------


## Abbie

> BTW why was Kirk fired from Butcher Shop???


Business was poor and they had to let him go

----------


## CrazyLea

Awww gotta feel sorry for Kirk and Chesney. Yes, it was probably the best thing to do, going by the state of the house, Chesney skipping school, no proper meals, being left alone alot, no proper parents, but awww still really sad  :Sad: .

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Jason tell the police that it was Tina's David's girlfriend who got the abortion and not Sarah that surely would lead the police to Tina and David???

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no he didnt, i dont think he knew - did he?

----------


## CrazyLea

No I don't think so. All Gail said was that it wasn't Sarah.

----------


## LostVoodoo

thank god someone in soapland can put 2 and 2 together, well done Audrey! 

and how random was Becky singing that hymn in the cafe today?  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and how random was Becky singing that hymn in the cafe today?


lmao i know, what the hell

----------


## tammyy2j

I can't wait for Gail to remember 

Paul is an idiot thinking all will be right with him and Leanne now the restaurant is burnt

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I can't wait for Gail to remember 
> 
> Paul is an idiot thinking all will be right with him and Leanne now the restaurant is burnt


Yes, obviously he can't see how crafty she is!

----------


## Chris_2k11

David is so boring now, ive really had enough of all this stuff with him and Gail

----------


## Abbie

> David is so boring now, ive really had enough of all this stuff with him and Gail


Same, that family gets too much attention in my opinion

----------


## ellis91

Finally Gail's remembered. Maybe they can concentrate on another storyline now.

----------


## Perdita

Well, he is off to court soon and then we can watch him in the youth offenders institute, but they need to concentrate on somebody else now, I agree.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How bloody hilarious was Corrie tonight! Rita - "Now the whole street knows im not a natural redhead"  :Big Grin:  lmao! Blanche "She loves a good drama that Gail! LOVES A GOOD DRAMA!!" haha! "If that wasnt attempted murder then I dont know what is!"  :Rotfl:   best episode ive seen in a while!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Very good episodes, thought Jack played the lunatic David brilliantly, but what is wrong with Gail that she thinks she can deal with David all by herself? Can't she see that he and she herself also need help?

----------


## sam23

> How bloody hilarious was Corrie tonight! Rita - "Now the whole street knows im not a natural redhead"  lmao! Blanche "She loves a good drama that Gail! LOVES A GOOD DRAMA!!" haha! "If that wasnt attempted murder then I dont know what is!"



I agree the older residents have the best lines!

David smashing the street up was a bit slow and unbelievable.  Out of all the people on the square it was Ken that stood up to him  :Confused:  
Kevin, Tyrone, Jason, Rodger and Bill would have surely been able to over power him between them.  

I can't believe Gail is still burying her head in the sand, its her letting him get away with everything that has created this monster! If she'd have turned him in to the police when he was sending the cards maybe he would have realized there are consequences for his actions.  If indeed he has got mental problem he would have been sectioned and maybe given the help he needs.

I thought Gail needed slapping when she was blaming her own childhood for the reason why David is so bad, anything to take the responsibility off her own mistakes.  If her bad childhood led to this behavior, god help Bethany and any future child of Davids!

----------


## lizann

> How bloody hilarious was Corrie tonight! Rita - "Now the whole street knows im not a natural redhead"  lmao! Blanche "She loves a good drama that Gail! LOVES A GOOD DRAMA!!" haha! "If that wasnt attempted murder then I dont know what is!"   best episode ive seen in a while!!



I agree a great episode with brillant one liners 

Jack does a great job a David

----------


## parkerman

This whole storyline of Roy and the bats reminds me of the bad old days of Eastenders. It's the sort of thing they would have done. And why is Tony so hands on if he's just an investor?

----------


## CrazyLea

> it was Ken that stood up to him
> Kevin, Tyrone, Jason, Rodger and Bill would have surely been able to over power him between them.


Hey. Good old Kenneth can solve and do anything. He's obviously the coolest  :Cool: . All the kids aspire to be like him.. even Sophie  :Cool: . 

I find Roy a bit annoying in this bat storyline? Sure they're a protected species and everything, but talk about drama queen! Good question about Tony. I don't get it either :s.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I really like Roy's attitude over the bats.  If it's something he really believes in, he just goes for it!

----------


## Perdita

> I really like Roy's attitude over the bats.  If it's something he really believes in, he just goes for it!


I agree, some people might not regard bats as important but they are creatures on this world that want to live like any other living being. Roy is standing up for them as they can't do it themselves. Good on him, I say.  :Clap:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-04-2008)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> why is Tony so hands on if he's just an investor?


I think Tony is set to lose money if it doesnt go ahead soon and thats why hes so bothered now

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure that's true, but all businesses have investors, they don't all get involved in the day to day running of the company. It would be up to the site manager or the area manager or the chief executive or someone in direct control of the building company itself who would sort out the problem and I'm sure they wouldn't want someone like Tony interfering in their operation.

----------


## Perdita

I thought straight hair really suited Fiz and made her look more grown up and sophisticated. :Thumbsup:   Pity she did not like it so she will go back to her curls.  :Sad:

----------


## ellis91

> I thought straight hair really suited Fiz and made her look more grown up and sophisticated.  Pity she did not like it so she will go back to her curls.


Yeah it did make her look older but I really think that curly hair suits her better. Isn't that why they call her Fizz.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

What has happened to David! He changed and starting to take responsibilty and care! Thats odd for david, I have missed a few episodes and only catch it now and then

----------


## sam23

I don't know what you saw but after Gail realized it was him who pushed her down the stairs David went round the street with a bar from the garage smashing windows and cars , he hurt ken and the police were called and he was arrested.  People in the street were obviously angry with him but Gail stood by him, he came clean about everything he'd done to her and the family and stood up and took his punishment.  

I think he wanted to get out of the mental state he was in so he didn't want to defend himself and took what was given.  He made his apologies to the street and was sent down.  I think seeing all the people around him has made him realize that he has not been badly done to and he has been a first class brat! He doesn't want to be in there but finally he has grown up! lets hope he stays that way!

----------


## Katy

Poor Maria, i felt so sorry for her last night. 

not seen it in a while so was completley confused with the Audrey storyline?!?!

----------


## Perdita

> Poor Maria, i felt so sorry for her last night. 
> 
> not seen it in a while so was completley confused with the Audrey storyline?!?!


Audrey got a phone call from this Ted after 50 years, he is Gail's father but never knew that Audrey got pregnant by him as they finished their relationship very quickly.  I am just wondering how he managed to get her phone number after all these years because he would not know her married name Roberts, would he?  :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps he watches Coronation Street.  :Rotfl:

----------


## sam23

He may have got it from a mutual friend or he might have know her surname was Robbert's with her being the ex mares  wife.  She was always doing public appearances, he might have always known it but never wanted to get in touch before.  

He said after his partner died he had been getting in touch with old faces, not just her.  one of her friends who he got in touch with before Audrey might have told him she owns a salon on the street and then it would have been easy to find her. Either way where ever there's a soap there's a way,  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> Perhaps he watches Coronation Street.


 :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Perhaps he watches Coronation Street.



nah i highly doubt that - that way he would see what sort of disfunctional family she has before metting her face to face and would you voluntarily put yourself in the middle of that lol

----------


## LostVoodoo

you know when he said his 'partner' had died, did anyone else think he might be gay?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> you know when he said his 'partner' had died, did anyone else think he might be gay?


It did occur to me too, yes.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> you know when he said his 'partner' had died, did anyone else think he might be gay?
> 
> 
> It did occur to me too, yes.


Because of the spoilers, yes, I did, but on the other hand he could have lived with a lady but not have been married to her; he would call her then his partner, wouldn't he.

----------


## lizann

> you know when he said his 'partner' had died, did anyone else think he might be gay?


Yes i thought so also

Poor Maria  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very sad tonight and well done to Samia I thought she pulled it off very well 

Its just a shame we don't see more stuff like this from Corrie on a regular basis.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I thought she did it well, but I wish they didn't have to show stuff like this.  Makes for depressing viewing.  You always know when it's been depressing, as they offer a support line at the end!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like when they show some real tug on the heart stories, they are sad but true to life - life isnt just all about murder and affairs, this way we see different sides to the character

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im glad they showed it all, why shouldn't they? Its true to life and it happens. Corrie's supposed to be a drama and shouldn't have to shy away from stuff like this.

----------

parkerman (01-05-2008)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Perhaps it's just me, but I find it too upsetting.  I don't like to miss any of the other stuff though, so still watch.

----------


## Abbie

It is very upsetting but she did it very well and it even made me cry

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Don't know how she can keep it from Liam though.  Surely she could have let Marcus help?

----------


## Abbie

I know, I think she is scared to tell him, I mean how do you tell someone that?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah she thinks the baby is the only thing keeping liam with her, shes grieving and not thinking straight

----------


## Perdita

I think she knows that Liam might not have married her if she had not been pregnant, now she is no longer having his baby, she is probably worried he might leave her.  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

It's not something she can keep secret though is it?

----------


## Katy

Its so sad at the minute,, I think Audrey has realised whats gone on though.

----------


## Abbie

> It's not something she can keep secret though is it?





> Its so sad at the minute,, I think Audrey has realised whats gone on though.


I know, so I think tonight it will all come out

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Maria should have let Liam know as he could have had the chance to hold the baby, like she did.  I guess she will suffer for her actions though. They both will.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im really enjoying Corrie this past week or so, I think all this stuff with Maria has been great and im really starting to see her character in a new light after never having been that bothered about her before. I think she should be given more serious stuff to act out from now on instead of just stupid affairs and boyfriend crap. Shes not a bad little actress when given the right material. Also loving Audrey aswell.

----------

lizann (08-05-2008), parkerman (06-05-2008)

----------


## lizann

> Im really enjoying Corrie this past week or so, I think all this stuff with Maria has been great and im really starting to see her character in a new light after never having been that bothered about her before. I think she should be given more serious stuff to act out from now on instead of just stupid affairs and boyfriend crap. Shes not a bad little actress when given the right material. Also loving Audrey aswell.


So agree i'm glad Maria is doing this storyline. Poor Maria and Liam 

Does Michelle know? Where is she?

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Im really enjoying Corrie this past week or so, I think all this stuff with Maria has been great and im really starting to see her character in a new light after never having been that bothered about her before. I think she should be given more serious stuff to act out from now on instead of just stupid affairs and boyfriend crap. Shes not a bad little actress when given the right material. Also loving Audrey aswell.
> 
> 
> So agree i'm glad Maria is doing this storyline. Poor Maria and Liam 
> 
> Does Michelle know? Where is she?


Michelle is in Ireland, telling her parents about Alex.

Agree with the storyline for Maria, never liked her before but beginning to warm to her.

----------

lizann (09-05-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Maria and Liam! Carla needs to back off.

I thought Michelle and Ryan would have returned for the funeral. After all the Connors always seemed like a close family.

  Spoiler:    I know Liam is leaving but why does Corrie have to change him for the loveable character Liam now to a cheating love rat with him sleeping with Carla

----------


## Katy

I'd have thought Michelle made an appearence at the funeral as well. I am sure all will be explained when she returned. I hated the funeral scenes, not couse they were bad but as they were so sad. I was sobbing.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Poor Maria and Liam! Carla needs to back off.
> 
> I thought Michelle and Ryan would have returned for the funeral. After all the Connors always seemed like a close family.


I thought it was only michelle who was away because if you recall ryan was in a scene with steve when he locked the keys in the car earlier in the week so i dont understand why he didnt attend the funeral

----------


## Perdita

Michelle went with Alex to introduce him to her folks in Ireland. Don't understand why she did not come back either.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

At the moment, I am liking Carla.  At least she was there to support Liam when he needed it.  Maria just seems to be pushing him away.

----------


## Abbie

> Poor Maria and Liam! Carla needs to back off.


I know, I wish she would too!!!

----------


## CrazyLea

Carla and Liam  :Wub: . That was so cute. I never really liked Maria, but she went down in my estimation even more when she hid from Liam about the baby dying  :Sad: . Carla is so much better 8-)  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

  Spoiler:     Can't believe Liam is leaving though  :Crying:  Wish Carla would leave with him  :Stick Out Tongue:  Not because I don't like her mind  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## lizann

Poor Maria i know she wrong by not telling Liam but their baby son dies and he tells her he had feelings for Carla great timing.

I don't understand why Michelle, Ryan and the Connor parents were not at the funeral? Maria got on well with Liam's parents.

Liam has gone down now in my books  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Joanne

Maria doesn't actually seem that upset about her baby dying to me.

She seems far more upset about Liam's feelings for Carla.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I don't understand why Michelle, Ryan and the Connor parents were not at the funeral? Maria got on well with Liam's parents.


Liam said that they only wanted a small funeral, and mentioned his parents saying that they wouldnt like it, i dont understand why ryan wasnt there though as he wasnt in ireland with michelle he was still at the pub

----------


## Abbie

> Poor Maria i know she wrong by not telling Liam but their baby son dies and he tells her he had feelings for Carla great timing.


I know I feel sorry for her, she knows what she did was wrong but its one of those things whrer you have so many emotions going through you, you dont think clearly and you dont really know what your doing



> Maria doesn't actually seem that upset about her baby dying to me.
> 
> She seems far more upset about Liam's feelings for Carla.


I think she is upset at both. Last week she did say she didnt want tocry anymore

----------


## tammyy2j

Liam in the rain SEXY!   :Heart:  

I feel for both Liam and Maria but i do think Carla is exploiting the situation for her own benefit i.e. getting Liam

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I cant believe carla said liams baby dying was probably for the best - wot a bitch, and liam still slept with her

----------


## TaintedLove

I have never liked Carla, and last nights episodes made me dislike her all the more - especially with that comment she made about the baby dying. And Liam going back to her not once but twice has totally disgusted me.
Carla had her chance to get with Liam even before Maria came onto the scene. She`s a spoilt brat wanting what she couldn`t have.
I`m wondering if it`s Maria who finds out about Carla and Liam and she tells Tony.

----------


## Abbie

> I cant believe carla said liams baby dying was probably for the best - wot a bitch, and liam still slept with her


I know! I really cant stand Carla and its getting worse

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fabulous episode last night, so Carla finally got her wicked way!  :Cool:

----------


## Perdita

> I have never liked Carla, and last nights episodes made me dislike her all the more - especially with that comment she made about the baby dying. And Liam going back to her not once but twice has totally disgusted me.
> Carla had her chance to get with Liam even before Maria came onto the scene. She`s a spoilt brat wanting what she couldn`t have.
> I`m wondering if it`s Maria who finds out about Carla and Liam and she tells Tony.


  Spoiler:    It is Rosie Webster who rumbles them, not Maria

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Spoiler:     rosie webster goes to carla's house in the morning to get the factory keys and sees the two of them kissing and gets it on her camera phone

----------


## tammyy2j

Carla is a horrible bitch! 

Kirk's girlfriend is annoying 

I'm liking Gail's dad Ted. I'm glad Tina is staying around.

Anyone know who played Tina's mum? she looked familar

----------


## Abbie

> Anyone know who played Tina's mum? she looked familar


Thats what I thought, I think she looked slightly like Karren, Steves Ex, but of course it wont be her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I missed last night  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it wasnt on last night its on 3 times on friday

----------


## parkerman

How strange. Was I hallucinating then when I sat down in front of the television and watched Coronation Street last night?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Or do you mean it wasn't on in Scotland?

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah was on at 7 here. Although we did miss it  :Stick Out Tongue:  Had to watch it at 22:55. Haha.

----------


## Abbie

I missed it to, but caught the end, with Tinas mum

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> How strange. Was I hallucinating then when I sat down in front of the television and watched Coronation Street last night?   
> 
> Or do you mean it wasn't on in Scotland?


We didn't have Corrie up here on Wednesday night because of the UEFA cup Final but had 3 episodes tonight.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> How strange. Was I hallucinating then when I sat down in front of the television and watched Coronation Street last night?   
> 
> Or do you mean it wasn't on in Scotland?


oh im sorry i assumed it wasnt on wednesday everywhere because of the EUFA cup

----------


## tammyy2j

Good on Liam for choosing Maria over Carla 

How long will Rosie and Carla keep quiet?? :Searchme:  

I'm not keen on Liz/Harry at all and is Deirdre jealous?

----------


## Abbie

> Good on Liam for choosing Maria over Carla 
> 
> How long will Rosie and Carla keep quiet??


Im happy that he chose Maria, but its all gonna come out and make things worse, I mean after all this is Rosie we are talking about

----------


## Perdita

How long before Harry and Liz get it on properly? Bet they are going to be meeting up again by the end of this week and perhaps it is breakfast they share rather than dinner. I don't think Deirdre is jealous, just concerned for her friend.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so michelle is back and did anyone notice how her sisterly concern for liam was overwhelming : she didnt even mention him, maria or the baby or ask where or how they were ( they used to be so close)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thought it was good again last night! Im actually finding the house swap thing quite funny, especially Sally  :Big Grin:  

Liz and Harry though! whats she like! haha

----------


## tammyy2j

> so michelle is back and did anyone notice how her sisterly concern for liam was overwhelming : she didnt even mention him, maria or the baby or ask where or how they were ( they used to be so close)


yes she is the best sister in the world not 

I really starting to dislike Michelle now

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> so michelle is back and did anyone notice how her sisterly concern for liam was overwhelming : she didnt even mention him, maria or the baby or ask where or how they were ( they used to be so close)
> 
> 
> yes she is the best sister in the world not 
> 
> I really starting to dislike Michelle now


i think its more of an oversight on the writers' part, rather than michelle being a horrible person.

----------


## Abbie

> so michelle is back and did anyone notice how her sisterly concern for liam was overwhelming : she didnt even mention him, maria or the baby or ask where or how they were ( they used to be so close)


I know, I was surprised but then I thought its cos he wasnt there

----------


## Abbie

> Thought it was good again last night! Im actually finding the house swap thing quite funny, especially Sally


The house Swap is funny, I just cant see them living in each others houses though, it will be werid

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Rosie and Claire

----------


## Perdita

> Rosie and Claire


Yes, so funny  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I think Sally is being horrible- doesnt surprise me though

----------


## Perdita

> I think Sally is being horrible- doesnt surprise me though


I have never liked her and never will, stuck up cow, I hate the way she rubbishes Kevin and his business all the time.  :Mad:

----------


## Abbie

I know, I mean Why her and Kevin got back together is beyond me

----------


## Perdita

> I know, I mean Why her and Kevin got back together is beyond me


Because of the girls. She was in love with Chris Collins, a mechanic, who wanted to marry her, but she went back to Kevin instead. I don't think she has been really happy ever since.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

she also had an affair with her boss ian - i love her loyalty lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sally only wed Kevin again for security. She was also in love with Leeanne's brother can't remember his name but he was a bit of a bully and was also seeing Maxine before she wed Ashley. Sally will never be happy as she thinks everyone is beneth her.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

leanne's half brother is called greg kelly

----------


## Perdita

> leanne's half brother is called greg kelly


Played by: Stephen Billington
Appeared: 1 April 1998 - 16 May 1999

Greg was the result of a holiday romance between Moira Kelly and Les Battersby when he was working on a travelling fairground on the Isle of Wight (or Warrington, depending on which script you read). Les never kept in touch and it wasn't until Greg turned up in Weatherfield in April 1998 that Les even knew he'd got a son.

Greg's early years were hard, but when he was around two, his mother started working for Harry Wood whom she subsequently married and he brought Greg up as his own. Moira told Greg about his past when he was 7, but it took Harry's death in September 1997 to spur Greg on to seek his natural father.

Allegedly Greg played football for Stoke City "some time ago when they were in the First Division, playing at the Victoria Ground" - but they've only been in the First Division for the last two seasons, and the last one of those was played at the new Britannia Ground ! A cruciate ligament injury put paid to his footballing career, and so he followed Harry into the manufacturing and retail fashion business.

With his relationship with his less-than-exemplary biological father expanding, Greg became more involved in the happenings of the Street. He struck up a relationship with Maxine Heavey, the local hairdresser. Always looking for "something better" he had an eye for a business deal and prospective bed partner.

Greg convinced Mike Baldwin to take him on as a business partner he would suss out the deals and Mike would pay him on a commission basis. Mike, seeing this as a win-win proposition agreed. Greg went to work at the factory.

He soon turned his attentions to Sally Webster, who had just lost her mum. Sally had inherited Â£55,000 and this was very appealing to Greg. He was less interested in her than he was in her money and set his cap to alleviate her of some of it. He severed his relationship with Maxine after relieving her of her intended flat above the Corner shop. Sally left Kevin and the girls behind to enter into what she thought would be a commitment with a new, exciting man. Realizing that she needed the girls with her, Sally took the girls from Kevin and moved them into the one bedroom flat above the shop. It was a tight fit and one that Greg took an immediate dislike to But he needed Sally's money if he were to make a go of his new underwear venture so he tried to remember the girls names (unsuccessfully) and play happy families. Greg did not want to be a parent and left the flat as often as he could.  It became clear to all but Sally, that Greg was simply using her.

After stealing all the contacts from Mike's computer at the factory, he took Sally's money and started his own company. Mike, not easily taken, fought back and won the contracts back.

By now Greg had opened a "shop" and had Sally as his secretary rather than business partner. He felt the "optics" would be better. The loss of the contracts proved a turning point in their relationship however. Unhappy with the living arrangements, and especially with the girls, Greg's temper simmered just below the boiling point for weeks. Then upon discovering that Sally had inadvertently told Gail about the contracts, he exploded and hit her blaming her for the loss.

Sally, stunned at the turn in the relationship, threatened to leave until Greg convinced her it was a one off and that it wouldn't happen again. Of course Greg had spoken to his solicitor to find out what would happen if they broke up. The solicitor informed him that Greg needed Sally and her fast dwindling capital in order to stay in business. Greg needed to come up with another plan - one that would see him financially secure at the expense of Sally. The three of them were crowding his style as well as his apartment and he needed to be shut of the lot - Sally, Rosie and Sophie. But if he had to persevere, to achieve his goal of financial and personal freedom, he would.

It was a short-lived respite from the violence. After a second beating from Greg, Sally took the kids, and what remained of her bank account and fled to Rita's without looking back.

Greg, having not paid his rent, was threatened with eviction from the pokey flat over the shop and his life careened out of control. Becoming more and more dishelved the suits looking less smart and his appearance slipping - he turned once again to Maxine who, after a short fashion, cottoned on to his scheme to finagle a free ride and accommodation until something better came along. She quickly sent him off and with no where else to go, he ended up at the Battersbys living with his father and his family.  Perhaps the lowest that Greg Kelly could get...

Blaming Sally for all of his problems, Greg began stalking and threatening her.  Sally lived in fear for her safety and that of her two young girls.  Greg, drunk and unhinged, broke into Rita's apartment and threatened Sally that that he would "make her pay for what she did".  She escaped what looked to be her final beating, and fled to the safety of the Street.

Greg left the Street, after stealing the last of the money from Janice Battersby's leccie tin, at the end of 1998. His current whereabouts are unknown.

*I don't like Sally but she did not deserve to be treated like that.*

----------


## Chris_2k11

back when it couldn't be faulted

----------


## Perdita

> back when it couldn't be faulted


 :Confused:  ???

----------


## Chris_2k11

I meant Corrie was a lot better back then  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (25-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just to let everyone know Corrie's on tonight at 7.45

----------

Perdita (25-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

the wedding picture hahaha

----------

parkerman (26-05-2008)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> the wedding picture hahaha


That wedding picture looks ridiculous!  Who in their right mind would pay for that?  Maybe Liz isn't though!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fab again tonight, Corrie's by far my fave soap at the moment. Claire's starting to annoy me a bit though!

----------


## Perdita

> Fab again tonight, Corrie's by far my fave soap at the moment. Claire's starting to annoy me a bit though!


She is off on maternity leave shortly, she will be off for about 6 months, I wonder how they are going to write her out.  :Ponder:  She was on This Morning (I think) and said it was a nice way to leave Corrie but would not divulge any more than that.  :Nono:

----------


## alan45

> Fab again tonight, Corrie's by far my fave soap at the moment. Claire's starting to annoy me a bit though!


Hopefully we have seen the back of the ridiculous Michelle and the mixed up babies boryline. Bit of a coincidence the police arriving just as the couple come to buy Ashley and Claires house.

What does anyone think of the chances of Gail having a fling with Tinas dad who I think bears more than a passing resemblance to her late hubby the mass murderer Richard 'Hitman' Hillman.

It will be interesting to see how they explain Claires absence. Surely not another affair storyline for the helium voiced Mr Peacock.

And it looks like a fond farewell to the Kebab shop. That must be the unluckiest shop in Weatherfield. I wonder what new venture will start up in it. Maybe Mr Wong will move his chippy into it although with how little business he has done recently whats the point.  :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Fab again tonight, Corrie's by far my fave soap at the moment. Claire's starting to annoy me a bit though!
> 
> 
> Hopefully we have seen the back of the ridiculous Michelle and the mixed up babies boryline. Bit of a coincidence the police arriving just as the couple come to buy Ashley and Claires house.
> 
> What does anyone think of the chances of Gail having a fling with Tinas dad who I think bears more than a passing resemblance to her late hubby the mass murderer Richard 'Hitman' Hillman.
> ...



I think Tina's dad looks too young for Gail but you could tell she was impressed with him 

Claire/Sally and the house swap storyline is annoying

----------

alan45 (28-05-2008)

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Age difference never stopped our Gail in the past :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

According to this weeks TV Times Tinas Dad appears in a few more episode before returning in the summer to a full time role

----------

Chris_2k11 (31-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I see Mother Moron is back

----------


## Bryan

Now they're being given a storyline they're not too bad the Mortons, not the best but I think given a bit of working they could have stayed. Hell we've had to put up more far worse for years like Sally Webster and her clan. The Peacocks aren't much better either.

Corrie is very hit and miss atm for me, some episodes I adore, others are total snooze fests. The amount of time they've given to Claire/Sally swapping a blooming house is ridiculous. And a storyline about Ken and Deidre with the plumber - what the hell!?

----------


## alan45

I think the plumber story got slightly shortend because of the off screen accident that befell Blanche. Im sure she would have come out with some good one liners about the extortionate price Ken and Dreary were charged.

----------


## Bryan

old blanche can steal any scene with one of her one liners, she's such a credit to the show

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mother Moron has clearly made that little story about Finlay up for a bit of booze money  :Nono:

----------


## CrazyLea

Iiiiiiiiiiii hate to admit it.. but.. I'm kinda warming to the Mortons - apart from Teresa! *Hides from the shame*.  :Embarrassment: . 

Glad Vern is back, he's so funny  :Lol: . To Eileen: "Miss me"... "Were you gone".. "haha"... "No seriously"..  :Lol: .

Loved Norris in the Kebab shop!

I feel so sorry for Becky, Jason stringing her along like that!

----------


## Perdita

I too like the Morton's now, wish they weren't leaving. Not sure about scriptwriters portraying some characters as idiots all the time, I mean what man would fork out money for a kid because a woman, he does not even remember from 8 years ago tells him that the one night stand they had resulted in his son?  :EEK!:   Surely he would want a little more proof than just her statement.  :Ponder:  On the other hand, I find it all quite funny.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

It is quite funny with tje mother but she is slightly annoying.

Corrie really isnt too bad at the minute.

----------


## Abbie

I love it how most of us like the Mortons now......  Spoiler:    shame they are leaving    :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

So Rita was having her hair done at Audrey's and Norris was out delivering papers. Who was looking after the shop?

----------


## Perdita

> So Rita was having her hair done at Audrey's and Norris was out delivering papers. Who was looking after the shop?


That is the advantage of being the boss - you can take time out whenver you like.  :Lol:  

What about naughty Norris and his brollie  :EEK!:  wonder whether he will 'fess up one day  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

When Gail and Tina were waiting for David outside the YOI, they were alone in the car. Once David came out, all of a sudden there was a cab driver taking them home. Where had he been, surely not left his cab with two strange women?

----------


## tammyy2j

So David is home wonder what he will be like

Poor Dan i hope he will be ok Norris needs to admit he caused the car damage 

Michelle annoying

----------


## Perdita

David seems different for the moment, would not trust him to stay as understanding and nice as he is at the mo though. Why is Audrey so horrible and chucking him out of his job? Does not make sense, she stood up for him when Gail and everybody else did not want to know him after the wedding fiasco with Sarah and Jason.  :Confused:

----------

parkerman (07-06-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Audrey's attitude does seem very inconsistent with what has gone before, I agree.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think she's just decided she's had enough and that this is a real turning point in his lide; he's going to have to learn to stand on his own two feet etc. everytime they give him an opportunity he just does something bad again, so if can make a go of something on his own now then he can prove he's changed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The Steve/Dan storyline is pathetic, I have no idea in the point of any of it.

----------


## Perdita

> i think she's just decided she's had enough and that this is a real turning point in his lide; he's going to have to learn to stand on his own two feet etc. everytime they give him an opportunity he just does something bad again, so if can make a go of something on his own now then he can prove he's changed.


How can he stand on his own two feet when she takes away his chance to earn some money? Like Tina said, who will employ him with a criminal record and barely qualified to sweep a hairdressers floor?

----------


## LostVoodoo

[quote=Perdita;578997]


> How can he stand on his own two feet when she takes away his chance to earn some money? Like Tina said, who will employ him with a criminal record and barely qualified to sweep a hairdressers floor?


other people seem to manage it and its not like gail's about to throw him out on the street. maybe he could even go to college and re-sit his gcses or do another qualification- possibly even in hairdressing, that would impress audrey. considering david kept saying sarah had everything handed on a plate to her (including a job at the salon) its a bit hypocritical.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I was surprised to see Liam and Maria together in last nights episode, I was under the impression they'd split up, also had no idea they'd been on holiday. dunno whether i've missed an episode or something but the last impression i got was that it was over between them  :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

> I was surprised to see Liam and Maria together in last nights episode, I was under the impression they'd split up, also had no idea they'd been on holiday. dunno whether i've missed an episode or something but the last impression i got was that it was over between them


it was all over, then he went and slept with carla, then day after he realied he wanted to give maria another chance, and so they went on a belated honeymoon.

i haven't seen corrie in well over a fortnight cus of bblb on e4, i really need to find out what time corrie is repeated on itv2 or i'm gonna get left behind with everything atm

----------

Chris_2k11 (17-06-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Teresa Moron is hilarious! Makes me laugh the way she has no shame at all!  :Rotfl:  also had to laugh at Sinbad "you nasty evil cow!!!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Will anyone ever find out Norris scratched Steve's car and not Dan.

Oh Carla what an evil cow making Liam sell his shares 

Michelle was so annoying

----------


## Chris_2k11

Carla is a jealous cow

----------


## Perdita

I am sure Norris will be found out, there are no secrets in soapland.  :Lol:  Steve is behaving just too OTT for anybody not to notice his discomfort with Michelle, especially when Becky is around. Hope they stay together though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I hope carla's blackmail backfires on him and it brings liam and maria closer together (cause maria somehow believes that he sold his share so maria wasnt always paranoid with them 2 working in such close quarters)

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg will this house-swap storyline ever end?!

----------


## Abbie

> omg will this house-swap storyline ever end?!


Is it still going on? Ive lost interest

----------


## Chris_2k11

it was a bit silly tonight. im glad Teresa's staying though she really makes me laugh  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Didn't Clare get a full survey done of the Websters house?

If so surely the surveyor would have discovered that the wiring was in such a poor state.

----------


## Perdita

I thought it was Sally whose survey of the Peacock's house showed subsistence of the extension, that is why they were going to reduce the price?  :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure you're right, Perdita, but given what was going on, wouldn't Clare have got a full survey done herself????

----------


## Perdita

You would think so but that was never mentioned, I don't remember it anyway. I think this is just another way of exploiting a storyline, having them all live together, should be fun.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

David worked at Audrey's for quite a while. I don't understand that she gave him a bad reference and is badmouthing him now, if he has been this bad, why did she not sack him earlier?  :Confused:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> David worked at Audrey's for quite a while. I don't understand that she gave him a bad reference and is badmouthing him now, if he has been this bad, why did she not sack him earlier?


i also seem to remember her saying he was quite good at the salon when he was there and Sarah always wanted him sacked; that he was great at charming old ladies etc

----------


## parkerman

Yes and also Audrey was the person who always stood up for David before. All this current storyline is completely out of character with what went before.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think after David pushing her daughter Gail down the stairs was the last straw for Audrey and now she wants hardly nothing to do with David. Yes i remember her saying previously he was good in the salon but Ted over exaggerated in the reference letter.

When did Jerry let Teresa stay on??? Does he still have feelings for her?????

Michelle was annoying as hell

----------


## Perdita

> I think after David pushing her daughter Gail down the stairs was the last straw for Audrey and now she wants hardly nothing to do with David. Yes i remember her saying previously he was good in the salon but Ted over exaggerated in the reference letter.
> 
> When did Jerry let Teresa stay on??? Does he still have feelings for her?????
> 
> Michelle was annoying as hell




She was getting ready to go and they had a chat and Jerry knows that Teresa's bf is abusive towards her, so he let her stay on. Mel is none too pleased. Perhaps he is still fond of her, enough not wanting her to get beaten up again.  :Ponder:

----------

tammyy2j (24-06-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Teresa Morton is hilarious!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I nearly wet myself when Teresa said: 'My husband is a big man' and Sally said "What is he going to do to me - sit on me?"  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Jelly Roll Morton whats he gonna dooo"  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

anything that involves rosie getting a slap is fine by me!  :Lol:  god that outfit was terrible, she looked like a milkmaid!

----------


## lizann

Leanne should have punched Michelle

Loving Teresa Morton  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

There is absolutely no chance in real life that Tony would obtain planning permission to enlarge the factory.

a) It would be out of proportion to its surroundings in a suburban street
b) There would be too much traffic movement at all hours of the day
c) The planners would not allow the corner shop to be demolished

Apart from that, it's a very realistic storyline...

----------


## Perdita

But was there not a lot of traffic going through when they started to build the Victoria Building? Roy even had to move Hayley's car to make room for the vehicles. Why would the traffic for a little longer disturbing the neighbourhood make a big difference? Especially if Tony argues work places will be created etc.? Or am I beeing cynical?  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

The coming and going of traffic would be permanent with the expansion of the factory with large vans and lorries delivering and taking away material and goods for the factory, not just a one-off while the building was taking place.

----------


## Perdita

How much bigger is the place supposed to become? Surely nowadays it would be cheaper to use slave labour in Sri Lanka or India rather than expensive machinists in UK if your business is that big?  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

Liz lighting up her Cancer Stick in Deidres last night. How did ITV get exemption from the new smoking regulations :Readtherules:

----------


## Perdita

> Liz lighting up her Cancer Stick in Deidres last night. How did ITV get exemption from the new smoking regulations


She is meant to be inside Deirdre's home, smoking inside your home is still permitted. I am sure that film companies have an exemption to film somebody smoking for their storyline. It is good to see that very few people smoke on TV these days though, especially in daytime shows.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Liz lighting up her Cancer Stick in Deidres last night. How did ITV get exemption from the new smoking regulations
> 
> 
> She is meant to be inside Deirdre's home, smoking inside your home is still permitted. I am sure that film companies have an exemption to film somebody smoking for their storyline. It is good to see that very few people smoke on TV these days though, especially in daytime shows.


plus it was probably a fake menthol cigarette, since the corrie set is the actors' workplace. with all the fuss corrie made over the smoking shealter storyline i doubt they'd forget that.

----------


## Perdita

I can't believe that a profressional male midwife would throw his career away just like that and quit without even giving any notice, with such a shortage of midwives in the country. Think that this is a little short sighted of the scriptwriters but I suppose they are preparing for Marcus's exit. Good of Liz to give Harry the brush off for now, I am sure they will have a little liaison before long though  :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Really great to see Blanche back in action last night!  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

She sure was back on form  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol she was certainly at her best! loved it when Becky was going off on one in the cafe and Blanche just goes "WELL!"  :Big Grin:  also "Problem with that Roy is he's got no people skills that one!"  :Rotfl: 

I think Corrie's on fine form at the moment!

----------


## Perdita

Poor Sean, does anybody know what he will be doing in the future? Will he be reinstated at Underworld? Surprised that Carla does not stand up to Tony more, she is usually mouthy enough.
Stupid Rosie is so gullible. Surely she has seen what he is like for long enough? Mind you, she is just as ruthless in trying to get what she wants.  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rosie "Carla is a good friend of mine"  :Big Grin:   haha!

----------


## LostVoodoo

ahaha, the last shot of Corrie today was Tony's weird bulging eye!  :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Does anyone else think that marriage is approached too lightly in Corrie, and other soaps too?  Like Steve proposing to Michelle, even though it wasn't what he wanted.  Then there was Liz and Vernon.  Not exactly romantic stuff is it?!

----------


## Perdita

Well, you have Hayley and Roy in a solid relationship (at the mo at least), Deirdre and Ken have had their ups and downs but I think that is it for them now, Sally and Kevin seem ok now as do Ashley and Clare. Vera and Jack were together over 30 years.  No, I don't think they take it too lightly.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Perhaps not generally, but the recent ones I mentioned just make me groan!

----------


## Chris_2k11

god how annoying is Michelle getting?

----------


## Perdita

I know I would be upset if I found out my fiancee only proposed because he was forced into it but I would have chucked him before ripping him off for a ring for Â£7500 - I am such a fool  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So John Stape is back on the scene.. horray! NOT

----------


## Perdita

I hope they are doing something interesting with him coming back.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I hope they are doing something interesting with him coming back.


apart from Rosie starting her hideous pouting routine again?  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> I hope they are doing something interesting with him coming back.
> 
> 
> apart from Rosie starting her hideous pouting routine again?


what was she like tonight tartin' it up!

----------


## Perdita

Still a little stirrer, isn't she! Will she ever learn?

----------


## no1abbafan

She really needs to go back to acting school - she is terrible.Or else she needs to look in the mirror and pracice pouting.

----------


## lizann

Has Rosie been tangoed? She is so orange

I completely agree Michelle is becoming more and more annoying  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't stand John.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Lovely romantic stuff with Tyrone and Molly last night!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dev dancing to Umbrella last night absolutely classic  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Catfight was good too  :Big Grin:  that Clarissa had it coming  :Cool:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i agree, great to see Dev and Amber getting some more screentime!

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Tony storyline is getting REALLY interesting, i get the feeling theres big stuff ahead in Corrie !

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I liked the way rosie blackmailed carla without actually saying it out loud.

shes sneaky lol she could have the potential to be the next karen mcdonald if shes given the right storys

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I liked the way rosie blackmailed carla without actually saying it out loud.
> 
> shes sneaky lol she could have the potential to be the next karen mcdonald if shes given the right storys


nah, Karen was gobby rather than a schemer, more like Tracy Barlow!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> I liked the way rosie blackmailed carla without actually saying it out loud.
> 
> shes sneaky lol she could have the potential to be the next karen mcdonald if shes given the right storys
> 
> 
> nah, Karen was gobby rather than a schemer, more like Tracy Barlow!



good point but she def has the potential to become a soap bitch in a few years

----------


## tammyy2j

> I liked the way rosie blackmailed carla without actually saying it out loud.
> 
> shes sneaky lol she could have the potential to be the next karen mcdonald if shes given the right storys


I hate Rosie Webster she will never be as good a character as Karen McDonald or Tracey Barlow

Michelle is becoming more and more annoying.  :Angry:  

I prefer to see Steve with Becky

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

What is this whole Ken thing?? I dont understand it

----------


## Chris_2k11

I still get the feeling its leading up to an affair with that woman..

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Michelle is becoming more and more annoying.


I have to agree they've really messed her up now.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I still get the feeling its leading up to an affair with that woman..


i was wondering about that. i was hoping that someone would point out to ken that he wasted his potential due to the fact he couldn't keep his thing in his trousers over the years!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I still get the feeling its leading up to an affair with that woman..


Could be...Every now and again the writers seem to stir up trouble for Ken and Deirdre.

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> Michelle is becoming more and more annoying. 
> 
> 
> I have to agree they've really messed her up now.


Michelle is getting more annoying by the minute. Who TF does she think she is ordering Steve out of his own pub so as she could entertain JD. If I was Steve I would have done a Peggy 'Poison Dwarf' Mitchell on her and told her to GGGEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUTT  TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really enjoyed tonight's two episodes - Tony is such a good character..this storyline with him is really hotting up now. I thought him with the cat towards the end could have been intentional as "James Bond villain" immediately sprang to mind. The next Richard Hillman, definetly.. he is so evil.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, the bit with the cat had me in hysterics  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Michelle just gets worse and WORSE and please get rid of boring Auntie Pam, what a pointless character  :Thumbsdown:  

On the other hand though loving the Tony storyline!  :Cheer:

----------


## Joanne

If Gail and Tina's Dad are so worried about people knowing that they are seeing each other, why does he park his car on her drive while his daughter is working just round the corner in the kebab shop?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yeah, not very discreet is it?!

----------


## Bryan

as if this was on tonight without warning!!!

loving Jackie, bring her into it full time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

aw no i didnt realise it was on last night

----------


## Bryan

haha loving Jackie and scary Brian  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want her to see Deirdre lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

how is teresa planning to get away with drugging sinbad? won't the hospital know straight away he's been overdosing?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> haha loving Jackie and scary Brian


that poor actor, getting his big break on Corrie and having to go by the name 'Scary Brian'!  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I want her to see Deirdre lol


why?

did something happen between them in the past?

----------


## Chris_2k11

they were in prison together when Deirdre got conned for fraud years ago

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh is that how she even came to the street with tyrone in the first place

----------


## Chris_2k11

im not sure now i cant remember if she was in it before him or not

----------


## parkerman

That is how she came in to the Street as Deirdre's cell mate. She then came looking for her after they were released with Tyrone in tow. Tyrone stayed. She didn't.

----------

*-Rooney-* (26-08-2008)

----------


## lizann

loving Jackie bring her back full time  :Thumbsup:  

still hating Rosie the annoying airhead  :Thumbsdown:  

Fiz your an idiot if you take back John  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Corrie is on tonight for those who don't know!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i spotted it when flicking thru channels and saved it lol so i didnt forget

----------


## HoneyBee

Edited For Spoiler Content

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no thats not happened all that happened tonight was morten ended up in hospital and david and tina got back together

----------


## HoneyBee

Good, good. I'd hate to miss that.  :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

Isn't that a spoiler? And therefore shouldn't be on this thread? :Confused:

----------


## HoneyBee

Well seeing as I wasn't sure when it had happened, I'd say I was excused.

----------


## Abbie

Why does Dev attract crazy women?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have a feeling the couple are trying to set him up for something, just a feeling not sure what - but it would be boring if it was just another maya situation

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i have a feeling the couple are trying to set him up for something, just a feeling not sure what - but it would be boring if it was just another maya situation


ah-ha yes! i think you might have cracked it. what's betting they ask for him to invest in something soon...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree its definitely a set up I think.

----------


## Bryan

I feel sorry for Theresa, she only wanted to be with her family! I hope Jerry gives her a second chance! 

Anyone else feel sorry for he?  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I feel sorry for Theresa, she only wanted to be with her family! I hope Jerry gives her a second chance! 
> 
> Anyone else feel sorry for he?


i dont. you dont drug your man to keep him unwell just so you can stay with your family. and i dont think she was really wanting to be with her family she just loved the cushy rent free lifestyle jerry was giving her

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for Theresa, she only wanted to be with her family! I hope Jerry gives her a second chance! 
> 
> Anyone else feel sorry for he? 
> 
> 
> i dont. you dont drug your man to keep him unwell just so you can stay with your family. and i dont think she was really wanting to be with her family she just loved the cushy rent free lifestyle jerry was giving her


Maybe you missed the lol smilie...

----------


## HoneyBee

Not really, she almost killed the poor man.

----------


## alan45

I actually ALMOST felt sorry for Vermin last night when he started singing his ballad to Liz

----------


## Bryan

> I actually ALMOST felt sorry for Vermin last night when he started singing his ballad to Liz


that scene was hilarious! so cringeworthy! fairplay to the actor for doing that!

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha i like the way you put "ballad" alan. I actually don't mind Vernon as much now, i think he gets a lot of unfair stick  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HoneyBee

> I actually ALMOST felt sorry for Vermin last night when he started singing his ballad to Liz


I laughed out loud when you labelled him 'Vermin'.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Missed last Monday's episodes due to it being my last evening of my hols in Spain and I met up with some friends for a final drink. Hope I can catch the omnibus this weekend, sounds good, no idea what happened though. Is Jerry still alive?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah jerry is still alive and teresa came clean to him about drugging him just so she could stay with her family

----------

Perdita (03-09-2008)

----------


## HoneyBee

Then he told her where she could go and she left looking sorry for herself.

----------


## alan45

For those of you who missed Vermins Ballad ''Don't Fall into The Masons Arms''


http://link.brightcove.com/services/...tid=1767972960

----------

parkerman (03-09-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Brilliant, alan, thank you.  :Clap:

----------


## HoneyBee

Excellent attempt at singing for Vernon, very entertaining.  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Norris's face when he saw the old photos of Rita - priceless. Ken and Roy being arrested was so funny, can somebody like Roy really be so naive?  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I watched this morning's omnibus to catch up with what I missed when I was on holiday and the programme synopsis said that Liam ends up back in Carla's bed - have I blinked and missed it or is this still to come and they synopsis was wrong? They were not even together on their own in all the episodes, brief chat only when Carla was going shopping and once in the pub.  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I watched this morning's omnibus to catch up with what I missed when I was on holiday and the programme synopsis said that Liam ends up back in Carla's bed - have I blinked and missed it or is this still to come and they synopsis was wrong? They were not even together on their own in all the episodes, brief chat only when Carla was going shopping and once in the pub.


nah it hasnt happened yet, not that i can remember anyway! lol last night was hilarious with the whole arrest thing haha im so glad Becky's going back to the cafe, these 3 are a proper little trio!! loved it in the police station "I put me bloke in casualty but if I turn on water works I usually get away with it"  :Rotfl:  shes brilliant! 

cant stand Sean however  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LostVoodoo

wow, i'm so amazed, yet happy, that Marcus got a proper send off! bless him; its like in real life when you're with someone and you do genuinely like their friends and then you break up and you don't really get to see them anymore.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didnt mind Marcus, he was a lot better than Sean anyway. That last scene between him and Maria where she thanked him was quite touching.

----------


## Bryan

wish it was Sean that was going. can not stand him in the slightest!

----------


## Perdita

> I didnt mind Marcus, he was a lot better than Sean anyway. That last scene between him and Maria where she thanked him was quite touching.


I was so annoyed with stupid Maria for opening her big gob and telling him about Sean and Tom though, I think she should feel a little responsible for Marcus leaving when he did.  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

> I actually ALMOST felt sorry for Vermin last night when he started singing his ballad to Liz


 :Lol:  lol that was the funniest thing ever!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao go to 01:30

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> I actually ALMOST felt sorry for Vermin last night when he started singing his ballad to Liz
> 
> 
>  lol that was the funniest thing ever!


Aw I'm going to miss Vernon when he leaves the street. Wish the writers would reconsider and keep him on.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


So do I, even without Liz he is still a great character imo.

----------


## Perdita

I am somewhat baffled about the fact that Liam and Tom needed to borrow Â£50000, I thought Liam sold his shares in Underworld for Â£180000, surely he has not spent all that money already?  :Confused:

----------

parkerman (09-09-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I am somewhat baffled about the fact that Liam and Tom needed to borrow Â£50000, I thought Liam sold his shares in Underworld for Â£180000, surely he has not spent all that money already?


he spent it down the pub   :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:  He better had not, if Maria finds out, she will set Ossie on him  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> I am somewhat baffled about the fact that Liam and Tom needed to borrow Â£50000, I thought Liam sold his shares in Underworld for Â£180000, surely he has not spent all that money already?


Good point, Perdita.I'd forgotten about that.

----------


## alan45

I never thought I would say this but I too will miss Vermin when he leaves. He has established his character now and I find him funny. Im also sorry that Harry the bookie is going as I think there would have been the possibilities of great storylines between him and Liz.

----------


## lizann

Liz should go not Harry and not Vernon.

Carla still has feelings for Liam

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> I am somewhat baffled about the fact that Liam and Tom needed to borrow Â£50000, I thought Liam sold his shares in Underworld for Â£180000, surely he has not spent all that money already?


I remember him saying to tom that he needs to keep that money for when him and maria have the baby.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> I am somewhat baffled about the fact that Liam and Tom needed to borrow Â£50000, I thought Liam sold his shares in Underworld for Â£180000, surely he has not spent all that money already? 
> 
> 
> I remember him saying to tom that he needs to keep that money for when him and maria have the baby.


I would have thought that over Â£100.000,00 is sufficient for a baby that they don't even have yet. Surely it would have been cheaper for him to invest that money than taking out a loan and having to pay the interest? And now Carla gets a share too, just does not make sense.  :Confused:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perdita
> ...


I think liam wanted to make a point of not being the only one paying out all the money for "their" business so he told tom deal with it, im sure if he had any idea he would get carla involved he would have sorted it himself

BTW what exactly is their business

----------


## tammyy2j

Fiz you idiot i cant believe she took John back  :Angry:  

OMG i am so tiring of the Mortons especially Mel

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> ...


They are still in the clothing business, selling from home by the look of it or perhaps back to market stalls, that how Liam started off with brother Paul, if I remember correctly.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perdita
> ...


They've becomne sole importers for an American clothing company.

----------


## alan45

They will probably call it Our Soles Trading Company :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i totally think fiz getting back with john was wrong but what i dont get is - if she believed it was right then why did she just break up with him because he mentioned to lloyd about living at his grans house rather than just talk to him about it, isnt that what you do in relationships

----------


## Perdita

I think it is because he mentioned it to Lloyd before he ever discussed it with her, I think she wanted the relationship to start a bit more slowly this time round rather than going to live with him straight away and certainly not far away from her beloved Coronation Street.

----------


## lizann

Poor Vernon i cant believe he is leaving i wish Liz would leave or die 

Rosie gets more and more and more and more annoying  :Angry:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree poor Vernon.  :Sad:  

However, if Liz *really* wanted to go with him, I'm sure it wouldn't be beyond her wit to find out his address and follow him...

----------

alan45 (24-09-2008)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, I agree poor Vernon.  
> 
> However, if Liz *really* wanted to go with him, I'm sure it wouldn't be beyond her wit to find out his address and follow him...


Im sure Llloyd would know. After all he did say he was going to look him up when he was next in London.  I never thought I would say I was sorry to see Vermin depart Corrie.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Harry finally got played  :Thumbsup:  

Could Rosie be more annoying or a brat. She is a horrible daughter. Poor Kevin.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was great last night haha, the scene in the pub with the Wesbters and then Harry getting tricked  :Big Grin:  

just a shame Michelle's back soon  :Crying:

----------


## tammyy2j

Please Get Rid Of Rosie Webster Permanently

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Please Get Rid Of Rosie Webster Permanently


haha kill her!

----------


## CrazyLea

Spoiler:     :Crying:   :Crying:  I don't want Liam to die  :Sad: . and I really want him and Carla together! Guess that won't be happening at all now!!!!  :Sad:  Tony Gordon must die  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont like liam and carla together, why do the writers keep doing that

----------


## CrazyLea

They're so cute  :Wub:  Lots of chemistry  :Big Grin: . 
Well, think I'm the only one that likes them :s but I think they have chemistry  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont think carla truly wants him though, i think she just likes to prove she can get him - IF she wants him

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah I think that too. It's still so adorable though  :Wub: . I wish she did want him. I bet though ...   Spoiler:     once he's gone, she'll realise she loved him  :Wub:  or maybe wishful thinking

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a great episode no Rosie to spoil it  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  I agree she's very annoying at the moment.. 
  Spoiler:    I'm hoping this storyline with Stape will make her less ... whiny and tarty etc..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does anyone know exactly what happened to her

im pretty sure tony is behind it but .......

----------


## lizann

> does anyone know exactly what happened to her
> 
> im pretty sure tony is behind it but .......


I think John Stape has her 

I'm just glad she is gone

----------


## lizann

> does anyone know exactly what happened to her
> 
> im pretty sure tony is behind it but .......


  Spoiler:    Corrieâs sexy wildchild  had been kidnapped and kept locked in an isolated farmhouse by her obsessed ex-lover. 

When she finally manages to flee, covered in cuts and bruises, she bolts to the open arms of her sobbing mum, played by Sally Whittaker, 45. 

Cops then lead Stape (Graeme Hawley) off in handcuffs â as his girlfriend Fiz Brown (Jennie McAlpine) hugs Rosie and desperately tries to convince the Street she knew nothing about the kidnap. 

The dramatic scenes will be shown on the ITV1 soap next month.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure I missed this somewhere, but can someone explain to me the reason why Janice & Leanne decided to set up a new account in Rosie's name. If they were using the cover story that Janice's Uncle Bobby had died and left her some money, why didn't she just claim the lottery prize in her own name and put the money in her own account?

----------


## alan45

The lottery prize belongs to the Factory Syndicate. Rosie was in charge of the syndicate and supposed to check it.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I know that, but I still don't see why Janice and Leanne couldn't just claim the prize themselves and put it in their own name in the bank.

----------


## Perdita

I think they did it so any suspicions would fall on Rosie rather than on them if anybody was to question whether the lottery ticket was a winner or not.

----------


## parkerman

But Rosie would deny it and if there was any investigation the bank have Janice's photograph purporting to be Rosie.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

this is all going to look suspicious though if police find out she has a bank account with 25 grand in it they will just think she has taken off, and she is old enough that they dont have to investigate since it looks like nothing has happened

----------


## Perdita

This is soapland - we know that things rarely make sense and this way
  Spoiler:    it gives Roger the exit storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't get my head around the lottery story at all, i think its been quickly thought up out of nowhere.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think its just to tie in with the missing rosie storyline so that no one suspects that rosie is in trouble and just run off and has money to keep herself.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think its just to tie in with the missing rosie storyline so that no one suspects that rosie is in trouble and just run off and has money to keep herself.


yeah i think your right, I reckon its guarenteed to come out at some point though

----------


## Katy

I loved the line from Sean about probably being in a caravan in Rhyl! 

I agree about the lottery storyline it does seem to have appeared out of nowhere. And also why has Darryl not left with the other mortons. I think i missed that episode.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

darryl said he had friends in the street and a job - i dont get it either if i had a choice of working in a kebab shop and david platt as a mate in coronation street or living in spain i would deffo move

----------


## Perdita

Daryll is quite shy though and it took him quite a while to make friends and David Platt seems to be the only mate he has after all this time. And the way Jerry has always made him work, I am not surprised that he does not want to join the rest of the family without any idea of a home and job. Better the devil you know and all that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but jerry left to go to spain because he couldnt be totally sure that he wouldnt forgive teresa and take her back if he was still in the street

----------


## Katy

Ah right so he is staying to be with David and look after the shop, that makes sense! i think i definitly missed an episode, as one minutes the mortons were there and the next they had gone.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Ah right so he is staying to be with David and look after the shop, that makes sense! i think i definitly missed an episode, as one minutes the mortons were there and the next they had gone.


well not just david, he says he has a life there friends and a job

----------


## Chris_2k11

When will yesterdays episodes be next repeated please?

----------


## parkerman

It's just been repeated about an hour or so ago.

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Crying:  theres normally one on a sunday aswell isnt there?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

you can always watch it on video.stv.tv

----------

Chris_2k11 (04-10-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive just caught up with Fridays ep and things are really hotting up!  :Cheer:  can't say there was one scene i didnt enjoy, some really decent stuff going on at the minute. if only it was this consistent on a regular basis.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Becky  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## alan45

What a superb bit of acting by the actress who plays Becky.

----------


## Perdita

Very well played by Katherine Kelly, who plays Becky   :Clap:  , Jason is such a whimp.  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Becky she deserves better than Jason (fingers crossed she gets with Steve)

Where did the great friendship between Becky and Michelle come from  :Searchme:  

So Liam is after Carla again this could be deadly  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

> Poor Becky she deserves better than Jason


Anyone deserves better than Jason!

----------


## Perdita

I find the scenes with Carla and Liam totally unbelievable now, the chemistry has gone imo. Anyway, Carla tells him that there is no chance of them having a relationship, why does he keep trying it on with her?   Spoiler:    Glad this is coming to an end now but I would prefer Liam not to die  :Crying:

----------


## alan45

> Anyway, Carla tells him that there is no chance of them having a relationship, why does he keep trying it on with her?


Its fairly obvious from the on screen chemistry between the two that she does want him. She is teasing him at the minute and indeed next week admits to Leanne that she   Spoiler:    is in love with   Liam, and we all know what happens next.

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*I find it really hard to believe what he is doing to Maria.  She is so good to him and never thought he would cheat on her after the first time.  Seemed like they were finally getting things back on track.  I used to like Liam's character.  Feel so sorry for Maria now.*

----------


## lizann

I cant believe Corrie are doing this to the character of Liam having him pining after super lips Carla  :Angry:  After the death of his child you think he would be closer to Maria

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im so glad to see Janice getting a proper storyline, shes always been my fave and a great actress. she deserves decent stuff like this instead of crap like getting her head shaved!

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Janice did the right thing and fess up.

Janice has always been there for Leanne even though she not her mother and left her when she needed her most. That was terrible on Leanne's part.  :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I cant believe Corrie are doing this to the character of Liam having him pining after super lips Carla  After the death of his child you think he would be closer to Maria



It was after the death of his and marias child that he first cheated on maria, dont think hes too big on the whole morality thing

----------


## Perdita

But Maria and Liam were separated at the time he stayed with Carla the one night, so technically speaking, he did not cheat on her. Granted, he should have waited a bit longer before going off with somebody else, but Jason Grimshaw is doing the same now. Shame on the scriptwriters.  :Mad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

they were separated for a matter of days after a tragedy which could takes its toll on a marriage. but to go running into the arms of the woman who his wife was very jealous of, and forever critisised for being paranoid is just wrong.

The jason/Sarah situation is a little different yes they are married but they live in different countries and jason did wait a little longer than liam did to move on

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Poor Becky she deserves better than Jason (fingers crossed she gets with Steve)


Love the friendship between Becky and Roy.  He's always there for her in a crisis.  Can't remember his exact words, but loved what he said about there being someone out there for everyone and something about stepping stones.  Anyone remember?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> they were separated for a matter of days after a tragedy which could takes its toll on a marriage. but to go running into the arms of the woman who his wife was very jealous of, and forever critisised for being paranoid is just wrong.
> 
> The jason/Sarah situation is a little different yes they are married but they live in different countries and jason did wait a little longer than liam did to move on


I felt sorry for Liam at that tragic time.  I just saw it that Maria wasn't letting him in and Carla was there for him.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

people grieve in different ways and just because marias ways were to close up from the world didnt excuse liam sleeping with carla

----------


## tammyy2j

Liam you naughty boy  :Angry:  

I cant stand Carla  :Thumbsdown:  

I really prefer Steve with Becky

----------


## lizann

So Leanne is telling Carla to go for it with Liam correct me if i'm wrong here but wasnt Leanne madly in love with Liam at one stage also and was giving up hooking for him until Liam's brother and Paul's husband ruined her plans?????

I really couldnt care about Liam now they have ruined his character. Its doesnt really matter which way Tony kills him he is dying anyways.

When did Kelly become a barmaid and also get with Dan???????????  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

> So Leanne is telling Carla to go for it with Liam correct me if i'm wrong here but wasnt Leanne madly in love with Liam at one stage also and was giving up hooking for him until Liam's brother and Paul's husband ruined her plans?????
> 
> I really couldnt care about Liam now they have ruined his character. Its doesnt really matter which way Tony kills him he is dying anyways.
> 
> When did Kelly become a barmaid and also get with Dan???????????


Kelly has been a barmaid for a couple of months or so now, she had an argument with Roy about going out with a married man (Jason) and left her job in the cafe for a short while until they recently made up again. Not sure she is "with Dan", but they probably will end up together before Dan seeks his luck elsewhere.

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> So Leanne is telling Carla to go for it with Liam correct me if i'm wrong here but wasnt Leanne madly in love with Liam at one stage also and was giving up hooking for him until Liam's brother and Paul's husband ruined her plans?????
> 
> I really couldnt care about Liam now they have ruined his character. Its doesnt really matter which way Tony kills him he is dying anyways.
> 
> When did Kelly become a barmaid and also get with Dan??????????? 
> 
> ...



You mean Becky 

I knew Becky was a barmaid

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...


I thought the argument with Roy was for Becky going with Steve not Jason! Anyway on friday Kelly said Liz asked her to do a few shifts and seeing it as a perfect opportunity to flirt with Dan after him breaking up with Leanne.

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Perdita
> ...


Not sure now, might have been her one-night-stand with Steve that Roy and Becky had the fall-out over,  :Ponder:   Roy has never been happy with either of those two characters. Becky is flirting with Dan but I don't think that they have a proper relationship yet.

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by lizann
> ...



I think you are confusing Kelly with Becky 

Becky is the tart with a heart who was dating Jason and had a one nighter with Steve she works in Roys Rolls Cafe aslo.

Kelly Crabtree works in factory

----------


## Perdita

:Embarrassment:   Oops, you are right. Me thinks I need a holiday, too much work and exam stress and watching omnibus editions of the soaps have got me all muddled up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

can i just say what a pathetic hen night carla had it consisted of 3 guests:

Michelle - Her ex sister in law

Maria - Her bit on the sides wife

Leanne - Her dead husbands hooker 

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> can i just say what a pathetic hen night carla had it consisted of 3 guests:
> 
> Michelle - Her ex sister in law
> 
> Maria - Her bit on the sides wife
> 
> Leanne - Her dead husbands hooker


I was thinking that too, I would have expected the girls from the factory to make an appearance at least and where was Blanche when you needed her most to give Carla some good advice on her forthcoming nuptials?  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Please get rid of Auntie Pam!

----------


## Perdita

I quite like Auntie Pam  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

no more Carla and Liam  :Thumbsup:  

I agree her hen's night was terrible 

BTW does Carla have any family herself?

----------


## parkerman

The stag do is just as bad. Would someone like Tony really want to be seen out with that mob - Kirk ffs!

----------


## Perdita

> no more Carla and Liam  
> 
> I agree her hen's night was terrible 
> 
> BTW does Carla have any family herself?


Carla's mother was a drug dealer, who sold drugs from a pram on an estate, and her brother, only known as Darren, is serving eight years in Strangeways prison for armed robbery. (From Wikipedia.) It is rumoured that her brother will make an appearance on Corrie at some time.

----------

tammyy2j (16-10-2008)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how happy did maria look when she announced she was pregnant, all her hopes and dreams are soon to crash to the ground

----------


## Perdita

Noooo, Liam  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   RIP

Nasty Tony, hope you are going to rot in hell  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

:Crying:  Liiiiiiiiiiammmm!  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh so sad, i didnt think i would but i felt sorry for carla (even though i didnt think i would have)

Poor Maria and michelle, 

Maria - a day ago she was pregnant with ahusband she loved and now all she has is a dead husband a funeral to organise and a life of single motherhood to look forward to.

Michelle - Although im getting bored of her, she is distraught now she is about to bury her 2nd brother.

Carla - She is grieving for the love of her life and no one is there to give her sympathy except leanne, im glad leanne knows for that reason

I Wonder if the affair between liam and carla will ever come out in the open - this would destroy maria

----------


## BeckyBee

> I Wonder if the affair between liam and carla will ever come out in the open - this would destroy maria


I'm sure it will, Corrie won't let a story like that get away, if you think about it, there is more people that know about Carla / Liam now than ever before. At the moment & for the next few weeks i think i'm going to few more sorry for Carla than Maria, it's Carla who is going to have to live with knowing the last thing she said to the love of her life, was she didn't love him anymore, she has no one to comfort her like Maria / Michelle will. I know all the Maria lovers will say good, and it's her own fault, but i always like Liam / Carla they are the main reason i started watching Corrie again after 7 or 8 years.

All i do know is if Carla finds out Tony is behind Liams death, before the police etc, God help Tony because i believe Carla can & will turn into an evil bytch, if anyone can take on Tony and win, it will be Carla!!!!

Going off track a little, Liams last words to carla still ring in my head, "i will haunt you" if Rob James-Collier ever wishes to rejoin Corrie, i would love to see him return as someone completely new, and have Carla think he is a ghost and being haunted etc...okay maybe im just missing Rob already, lol.  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

I feeel so sorry for Michelle, her second brother is dead
And Maria  :Crying: !!!

----------


## Perdita

> oh so sad, i didnt think i would but i felt sorry for carla (even though i didnt think i would have)
> 
> Poor Maria and michelle, 
> 
> Maria - a day ago she was pregnant with ahusband she loved and now all she has is a dead husband a funeral to organise and a life of single motherhood to look forward to.
> 
> Michelle - Although im getting bored of her, she is distraught now she is about to bury her 2nd brother.
> 
> Carla - She is grieving for the love of her life and no one is there to give her sympathy except leanne, im glad leanne knows for that reason
> ...



  Spoiler:    Maria turns into Miss Marple to find out what happened, something obviously makes her doubt that it was an accident. If she finds out the truth, she will find out about the affair.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Spoiler:     maybe liams wallet is found, and this arouses marias suspisions since liam was meant to have left his wallet in the last pub he was in. and he got hit going back to get it  

i know that isnt a spoiler but its a theory to the last spoiler left

----------


## Chris_2k11

Steve to Ryan "Your Uncle Liam's dead"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  this wouldn't happen in real life so why do they always do it in soaps? its supposed to be "passed away" or even "he's died" sounds better not "HE'S DEAD"

rant over lol

----------


## Abbie

Oh yeah, it never really occured to me before, but now that I think about it, your right

----------


## Bryan

not a bad set of episodes last night, but not great either, considering it's their biggest storyline of the year. Maria's acting was terrible if you ask me!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think Maria's improved greatly this past year or so.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too, especially during the miscarriage scenes

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeah me too, especially during the miscarriage scenes


I think it just goes to show that people who we normally think are rubbish or just average can be really good when given the right storylines to work with.

----------


## parkerman

> Steve to Ryan "Your Uncle Liam's dead"  this wouldn't happen in real life so why do they always do it in soaps? its supposed to be "passed away" or even "he's died" sounds better not "HE'S DEAD"
> 
> rant over lol


Different people have different ways of doing it. I don't think there was anything wrong with Steve saying what he said. Maybe YOU wouldn't say it like that, but that doesn't mean other people wouldn't.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> yeah me too, especially during the miscarriage scenes
> 
> 
> I think it just goes to show that people who we normally think are rubbish or just average can be really good when given the right storylines to work with.


I agree, with the miscarriage scenes she was great it was really sad

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Steve to Ryan "Your Uncle Liam's dead"  this wouldn't happen in real life so why do they always do it in soaps? its supposed to be "passed away" or even "he's died" sounds better not "HE'S DEAD"
> 
> rant over lol
> 
> 
> Different people have different ways of doing it. I don't think there was anything wrong with Steve saying what he said. Maybe YOU wouldn't say it like that, but that doesn't mean other people wouldn't.


I can't imagine why anyone would say "Dead" when telling someone, it sounds more shocking and seemed unrealistic to me.

----------


## parkerman

> I can't imagine why anyone would say "Dead" when telling someone.


Maybe because he IS dead.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would say "Dead" when telling someone.
> 
> 
> Maybe because he IS dead.


Yes but you dont say it like that, you tone it down a bit and break the news gently.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whatever way you say it, hes dead, he died, he passed away, he didnt make it, he is in the sky with the angels etc doesnt change the outcome or make the person hearing the news feel any better about hearing it to be fair

----------


## Chris_2k11

> whatever way you say it, hes dead, he died, he passed away, he didnt make it, he is in the sky with the angels etc doesnt change the outcome or make the person hearing the news feel any better about hearing it to be fair


I suppose so

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Liam Connor  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

out of curiosity when exactly did the websters and john stape become friends again - considering he slept with student and their daughter rosie and caused kevin to go to prison??

----------


## Perdita

This is soapland - most people that detest each other one day are best mates again the next. They tend to forgive and forget very easily.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (21-10-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Just like Carla and Leanne

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but that didnt happen overnight,

----------


## Perdita

I don't think they are friends, Kevin and Sally are just accepting his help in trying to protect Sophie - not got much other options, have they, really.It will all be over by next week again, anyway  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but to be fair would you trust a guy who slept with your other daughter to look after this daughter, especially after allegations of what rosie said about john taking her in his taxi then suddenly she goes missing

----------


## lizann

OMG i really hope god awful annoying Rosie doesnt return 

I was expecting John to mention Liam's death to Rosie 

The acting is terrible from Maria/Carla/Michelle and Tony only Ryan is doing well in the acting stakes

----------


## Perdita

> but to be fair would you trust a guy who slept with your other daughter to look after this daughter, especially after allegations of what rosie said about john taking her in his taxi then suddenly she goes missing


Perhaps they think that he has changed so that he can be back with Fiz and they are giving him a second chance the way she has.  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> but to be fair would you trust a guy who slept with your other daughter to look after this daughter, especially after allegations of what rosie said about john taking her in his taxi then suddenly she goes missing


Yes, that's exactly what I thought. Although they didn't believe her at the time, surely they must think it a bit suspicious that Rosie accused John of kidnapping her and then she really does go missing. As a parent myself, I'm sure it would make me think!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i could prob understand why they believed john at the time when he said she was lying she just didnt want to pay her cab, but a week or 2 later she goes missing for real you would start to have doubts and think twice maybe rosie was telling the truth - the last thing you would do would be hand over your other daughter for him to look after

----------


## tammyy2j

So John knew Sophie sent the postcard and then Sophie confessed to Sally and Kevin. Did John tell Sally that Sophie sent the postcard cause if he did that gives him up all together.

Yes when did Sally and Kevin and even Chesney become friends with John  :Searchme:  

Poor Maria

----------


## *-Rooney-*

john knows she did because he didnt and he has rosie, so he basically made her feel bad by making her realise how upsetting this is for her parents. and john just made out he suspected it was her to be center of attention, and her lack of worrying did give it away also.

----------


## Abbie

I do feel sorry for sophie, It was no shock that it was john although the way he and rosie are is odd, like really comfortable, the way rosie was whining for bisuits and not really scared and stuff or was that just me?

----------


## Perdita

I think she knows he won't hurt her and that he would love to turn the clock back for the kidnap not to have happened in the first place. He just does not know yet how to let her go without being implicated, which is impossible, of course.

----------


## Chris_2k11

"Where's my hob nobs!!"  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> "Where's my hob nobs!!"


Thats what I mean!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well prob because she knew if he was going to hurt her he would have done it by now, and being civil to him - at least as civil as  rosie knows how to be, gives her a better chance of getting him to let her go, and she nearly did until fizz wasnt ready to hear any bad news

----------


## alan45

Rawsie doesnt seem to be trying too hard to get out

----------


## *-Rooney-*

shes locked in the attic its not like she can just walk out the front door

----------


## Perdita

Normally it only takes a bit of a shove with the shoulder and doors fly off their hinges. She has obviously not tried that yet  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> shes locked in the attic its not like she can just walk out the front door


Im sure there are enough object in the room that she could use if she wanted to get out. Its not as if she needs to be quiet is it?

----------


## lizann

Finally we meet Kirk and Maria's parents 

Maria's acting and crying are terrible  :Thumbsdown:  

I'm glad John told Rosie about Liam's death

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too- i think she will be the key to the truth coming out

----------


## Chris_2k11

Were Maria's parents the same ones that played them before? i think the dad was but dunno about the mam

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I was quite stunned when the she told her grieving pregnant daughter that she thought she was selfish for expecting her parents to come to her shotgun wedding, 

Its also unrealistic to believe that parents would never have met their son in law if they were on good terms with their daughter, especially the sad circumstances they have had to go through with baby paul where maria could really have used her mum.

I did like the line from maria when her mum was looking at her wedding pictures " the tall, good looking guy in a suit standing next to me on every photo was liam" lol

----------


## Abbie

I know I was really shocked at that too!

----------


## Chris_2k11

omg how good is corrie at the minute?! loved tonights episode, i still dont  feel that sorry for Rosie though  :Ninja:  haha

----------


## Abbie

Yeah it is really good!
 :Lol:  at blanche

----------


## Chris_2k11

forgot to mention I thought Ken's reaction to Lucy dying was terrible, totally fake and wooden!

----------


## Bryan

was Lucy the woman Peter was married to at same time as Shelley?

I'm confused as the child he's pictured with next week looks mixed race?

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah Lucy was that woman. Ain't seen the pics, well I have but I can't remember.. 

Either the pics look weird or the kid ain't really Peters.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i saw a pic and thought that also, he does look kinda mixed, considering lucy was fair

----------


## LostVoodoo

> forgot to mention I thought Ken's reaction to Lucy dying was terrible, totally fake and wooden!


he's had to deliver the news of a lot of deaths over the years, i imagine he's quite bored of it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

the worst was when Mike died in his arms "oh no"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Peter Barlow's son coloured or half cast or was that just me seeing it??????

I am Peter is back - Chris is Hot  :Heart:

----------


## Perdita

Where have Corrie fans seen Tony Gordon's Coronation Street henchman before? The actor is Robert Beck and fans of Brookside will remember him well. He's also Jane Danson's husband.

----------


## lizann

Its good seeing Peter Barlow back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tammyy2j

She's free  :Mad:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She's free


yeah...shame. it was a very good scream though!

----------


## Abbie

Last night was funny  :Rotfl:  for all the wrong reasons and omg! the acting was awful and pathetic!

----------


## Chris_2k11

it was hilarious, me and abbie had a good laugh on shoutbox about it haha

the best bit was Fizz "only me!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what i didnt understand how fiz could sit and listen to him talk for a good part of what seemed like 30 minutes when she knew rosie was up there against her will, she should have just marched up there and set her free rather than listen to what he had to say - she should have had the police called well before that


Another thing that just occured to me, this cat that john had been feeding all this time -why didnt fiz wonder why she hadnt seen it before when her and john had spent their time in his grans house?

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah i thought that about Fiz, the way she was just sat there chatting away with him haha

good point about the cat, never thought about that  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> it was hilarious, me and abbie had a good laugh on shoutbox about it haha
> 
> the best bit was Fizz "only me!"


 :Rotfl:   I know! I mean the way she just stood there in the doorway, whilst rosie was clearly traumatised and john got hit over the head with a rolling pin and then all she could say was 'only me' in the most casual way ever!  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but to be fair she went there innocently to feed a cat this was the last thing she was expecting - she must be shocked surely, but it was a little daft

----------


## Perdita

I was wondering why Rosie did not scream and holler out to Fiz. If she heard the little moped thing Fiz arrived on, she surely would have heard her call out to the cat too? All she needed to do was scream and bang on the door and Fiz would have heard her before John arrived on the scene.  :Confused:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think she thought it was john who came in because she said to herself, "come on john time to check my homework" at the same time as clutching the rolling pin

----------


## Abbie

Im still quite shocked she couldnt hear fiz

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think at first she actually thought Fiz was in on it aswell

tonight was good but not as exciting as i was expecting.

----------


## Abbie

> tonight was good but not as exciting as i was expecting.


Same, though it was better tonight acting wise, especially from Fiz

----------


## lizann

The acting was terrible all round 

What was the look Tom was giving Maria - Liam hasnt been dead that long  :Angry:  

I'm glad she got Ozzie back

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ozzie put on a better performance than Rosie last night

----------


## corriefan_irl

I loved the scenes with Ken and Simon and Blanche last night - the Postman Pat stuff was hilarious!! Just wondering where Amy was supposed to be? To be slightly realistic would Ken not have her there with Simon to do the fireworks?  Too much too hope for I suppose!! Go Blanche!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

Im glad to see one of the child actors on corrie can actually talk  :Smile:

----------


## corriefan_irl

Amy and Alex - the forgotten children of corrie!! Is the Rovers like the Bermuda Triangle!!

----------


## Abbie

ALex? whos he?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> ALex? whos he?


Michelles biological son  - he lives with his parents who raised him (nick and wendy i think)

----------


## LostVoodoo

dont forget the Peacock children Joshua and Freddie have not been seen for about 6 months now!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> dont forget the Peacock children Joshua and Freddie have not been seen for about 6 months now!


yeah but neither have the parents

----------


## Perdita

That is probably because in real life, Julia Haworth (Claire) is on maternity leave. I am sure that they will be back for the Christmas storylines though.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what are the xmas storylines?

----------


## Abbie

Whooo we saw josh tonight  :Big Grin:  funny how we were just talking about it

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I thought that too  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

bad bad bad acting from Fiz last night!

----------


## Perdita

I think Fiz looks much better without too much eye shadow and her hair down. Pretty lady, which we don't get to see too often.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I think Fiz looks much better without too much eye shadow and her hair down. Pretty lady, which we don't get to see too often.


yeah, i think the costume department are letting her grow up a bit, rather than just being a comedy character.

----------


## Perdita

> what are the xmas storylines?


There is a separate thread on that  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

loving Simon! he's great! love his scenes with him and Blanche - they're amazing together, soap's new double act!  :Big Grin:  

I still don't understand why Simon looks mixed race though when both Simon & Lucy are/were white???  :Confused:

----------


## lizann

> I still don't understand why Simon looks mixed race though when both Simon & Lucy are/were white???


Yes Simon looks nothing like Peter or Lucy  :Confused:  

Who is David's new playmate?

OMG Rosie's acting  :Thumbsdown:  

Peter Barlow is hot  :Love:

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why Simon looks mixed race though when both Simon & Lucy are/were white??? 
> 
> 
> Yes Simon looks nothing like Peter or Lucy


he has frizzy afrolike hair, and both Peter and Lucy have straight hair, so god knows where he's got that hair from!

----------


## Chris_2k11

loved Tony sneaking up on Julie haha

----------


## Bryan

> loved Tony sneaking up on Julie haha


she shat herself! loved it!  :Big Grin:  

tonight's corrie is well rubbish, the storylines are crap and the acting is even crapper!

pity as Corrie has been really good of late...

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah its been a bit boring tonight, its still my fave at the minute though

----------


## LostVoodoo

i remember Lucy was fair, but Peter is kinda dark in a celtic-type way. i personally don't think simon looks mixed race at all. and i don't really care because they've managed to find a child that can speak!

----------


## Perdita

Who is David's new playmate?

He is Graeme, he was David's cellmate in the YOI. I think we have seen the last of a good David, he will be back to his old ways in no time with this mate.  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

So the Windasses just happened to have Â£7,000 in cash lying around in the house...as you do...

----------


## Perdita

Probably because of the credit crunch, They used to bank with Northern Rock or some bank in Iceland before.  :Lol:

----------

parkerman (15-11-2008)

----------


## parkerman

> Probably because of the credit crunch, They used to bank with Northern Rock or some bank in Iceland before.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

haha that graham is hilarious! I love his sayings and his slow voice  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

they only gave them 500  not 7 grand

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG are David and Tina thick? (that Graham lad clearly is) 

its gonna be war  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> OMG are David and Tina thick? (that Graham lad clearly is) 
> 
> its gonna be war


I know! I couldnt believe it

----------


## Chris_2k11

What was the point of the whole Hayley thing?  :Thumbsdown:  how stupid 

Davids mate is hilarious LOL

----------


## Abbie

> What was the point of the whole Hayley thing?  how stupid


Thats what I thought

And thats why I hate the while 2 episodes on a friday theres too much pressure for them to leave it on a cliffhanger for 30 mins!

----------


## Perdita

I think they wrote the storyline about Hayley to introduce her to looking after kids in UK rather than Africa.

----------


## Bryan

omg as if Simon is in the Rice Krispies advert!!!

----------


## Abbie

> omg as if Simon is in the Rice Krispies advert!!!


I know! I saw that advert after people mentioned it was him and it was!

----------


## LostVoodoo

god Michelle was annoying me tonight, treating Steve like a skivvy!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and what about michelles dad talking to steve about marrying michelle, normally it is the other way around - it should be steves choice when he wants to

  Spoiler:     cant wait til he sleeps with becky again, might make him realise he feels more for becky than michelle

----------


## lizann

I so prefer Steve with Becky 

Can the Connor Family parents stay and get rid of Michelle please  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

> and what about michelles dad talking to steve about marrying michelle, normally it is the other way around - it should be steves choice when he wants to
> 
>   Spoiler:     cant wait til he sleeps with becky again, might make him realise he feels more for becky than michelle


I think that because they are Irish and probably have a strong catholic faith that they would prefer Michelle and Steve to be married rather than just living together. Can't blame them for that.

----------


## Perdita

So the burglar alarm in Gail's place is not connected or only works on the front door rather than all points of entry.  :Confused:   They are all behaving surprisingly calm though seeing that the whole of the kitchen has disappeared.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I think I might have gone upstairs to check whether anything else is missing.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  there faces when they saw the kitchen missing, I think it was just the fact that its so werid that they havent gone mad yet

----------


## lizann

Becky and Steve  :Love:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

Becky and Karen fighting over Steve would have been worth seeing! :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

And I would not want to bet on who would win that fight  :Lol:

----------


## corriefan_irl

Why is Ashley taking on Graeme if he had to let Kirk go earlier due to downturn in business? Isn't Kirk still unemployed? Bit unfair????

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Becky and Karen fighting over Steve would have been worth seeing!


Becky, Karen, AND Tracy would have also been worth seeing!

I miss Karen, Michelle isn't a patch on her!!

----------


## Perdita

> Why is Ashley taking on Graeme if he had to let Kirk go earlier due to downturn in business? Isn't Kirk still unemployed? Bit unfair????


I thought he got a job again, but not near Coronation Street or in Weatherfield.  :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

Graham is a great character! Love him haha! Anyone get the feeling he's going to end up living with Roy & Hayley after that scene last night?

----------


## Perdita

He is bound to be the next 'foster' son Hayley and Roy will look after. I think he is a brilliant character and hope he stays for a long time  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Kelly has revealed that boys give her attention because they think she is easy.

The Coronation Street actress, who plays barmaid Becky, said that men treat her as they would her character on the show.

"I've never been offered so many drinks in my life! I think boys like [Becky] because they think sheâs easy," she told The Mirror.

"I get a lot of messages passed on to me from guys. Ryan Thomas (who plays Jason Grimshaw) always tells me his builders want me to come over and make them a brew. I also get shouted food orders by men in the street: 'Make us a bacon butty!'"

However, Kelly added that she spurns the advances of men because she is happy with actor partner Ollie Williams.

"Ollie is so proud of me. He's so supportive. I don't think he's worried about anything," she said.

----------


## tammyy2j

Tony's world is crumbling slowly with both Jed and his brother Pat talking about him 

I'm loving Steve and Becky

----------


## Abbie

> Tony's world is crumbling slowly with both Jed and his brother Pat talking about him


 :Cheer:   I know, its it just great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why only one episode last night??

----------


## parkerman

Hour long special tomorrow.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i thought it was because we got 6 episodes last week

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought tt was a really good episode tonight. Loved the Websters especially Sally trying to fit in with the occasion and Kevin not being too fussed. A drunk Kevin and Sally are funny to watch. 

I thought Maria was performed well. The actress does really well with grieving scenes and I thought she was really convincing. I was actually hoping she'd catch Carla in time though as I thought they would have a catfight or something.  It's a shame she just missed her! 

Becky and Steve are really good together, so I enjoyed their scenes

----------


## LostVoodoo

the Rosie/Rose conversation was hilarious  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Blanche yet again steals the show!

"Amys dad is living with Carla's ex sister in-law.. we're practically family!" haha!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debbie Meadows

It was a great episode especially kev and sal and Norris with his Pussycat Dolls Ring tone that was quite funny and Blanche was just great as ever.

----------


## lizann

Great episode last night 

Michelle is so irrating and annoying 

Loving Becky and Steve

----------


## sindydoll

i dont watch coronation street very often but had to tune in last night and glad i did what a episode, noris with his mobile, blanche in the rovers and of course the wedding  :Lol:  fantastic! absolutly loved it...well done coro  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> Blanche yet again steals the show!
> 
> "Amys dad is living with Carla's ex sister in-law.. we're practically family!" haha!!


 :Lol:  I loved that

It made me think, you could probably say somehow that everyone is related on that street

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shes on the case  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Shes on the case


 :Cheer:  I love it


And rosie and sally have got some nerve being annoyed at Maria, its there fault anyway

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Shes on the case 
> 
> 
>  I love it


Corrie in 'character putting two and two together' shocker!

----------


## parkerman

Go Maria!  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

Does anyone believe Maria about Carla and Liam's affair?

Surely Michelle knows something happened

----------


## Abbie

I dont think they want to think badly of a dead man and since Carla just got married....

Plus I think the likes of Michelle think the kiss could have happened before everything


I loved corrie tonight  :Big Grin:  I just love it being on sunday  :Lol:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Does anyone believe Maria about Carla and Liam's affair?
> 
> Surely Michelle knows something happened


I think some might believe it happened but just wont actually say it out loud as they want to spare maria's feelings 

The last comment from pat to maria "he wouldnt marry carla, not unless he killed liam first" ooooh

----------


## lizann

I think Tom might suspect something happened between them

Well The Windass family have arrived - they remind me of the Dingle family in Emmerdale

----------


## *-Rooney-*

poor maria, she has hit the nail on the head and everyone thinks she is crazy.

I think im gonna like the rivalry with the windass' now living right next door

  Spoiler:     apparently rosie starts dating (or hooking up with) the young windass

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    David is having competition as well as Tina is also going to show some interest aparently

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Spoiler:    David is having competition as well as Tina is also going to show some interest aparently


  Spoiler:    wtf, he's a minger!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    David is having competition as well as Tina is also going to show some interest aparently   
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    wtf, he's a minger!


haha!  :Big Grin:  

I think this new family could be alright, better than the Mortons were anyway. The mother reminds me a bit of Myra off Hollyoaks for some reason.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I thought that too chris

----------


## parkerman

I can't really understand Audrey's attitude to Maria. It wasn't so long ago that she was the only one who believed Richard Hillman to be a killer and was treated the same way she is now treating Maria. Surely she should have a bit more understanding and even some consideration that Maria might be right.

----------

alvinsduckie (16-12-2008)

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you, Parkerman, but then Maria has been through a lot this last year so it is also understandable that people find it easier to believe that she is having a mental breakdown rather than a kind, caring and generous guy like Mr Gordon doing something nasty.

----------

alvinsduckie (16-12-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree to an extent, Perdy, but firstly, as I said before, I think Audrey of all people should be more understanding.

Secondly, there are plenty of people in the street now who know what Tony is like, Kevin, Tyrone, Rosie, Jed, Norris, even Sally now, so I'm sure they wouldn't need too much convincing that Maria is right.

----------


## Perdita

They know that he is not the nicest chap around, because he is certainly ruthless, but probably do not suspect that he would kill somebody in cold blood. And of course, bhow are they to know that he hired somebody to do the killing? He looked the perfect picture of concern at the scene of the crime to all other witnesses.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes mother Windass looks and acts like Mrya McQueen and the papa Windass reminds me of Keith from Eastenders 

I agree Parkerman about Audrey  :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

audrey should be sympathetic towards maria because she too was in the same situation yes, but when she was suspicious of richard hillman she wasnt a grieving pregnant widow with her hormones flying all over the place which is what everyone else is probably putting her actions down to

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG there is some good in Tony Gordon after all he couldnt swear on the unborn baby's life. 

Did anyone think at one stage Tony was going to kiss Maria cause i did  :EEK!:  

I cant believe Tony didnt sack Rosie and Sally  :Confused:  

Does Carla believe him?  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

Why should he sack Rosie and Sally? They have not done anything wrong at work. And even if he did, they would get re-employed next week as those sacked always get the job back after a couple of days.

----------


## Katy

I loved seeing John thompson as Higher Lower with Eileen, it was a nice change to all the depression we are seeing with Maria. 

Although like you say there is some good in Tony if we can call it good. Not being able to swear on the babys life.

----------


## Abbie

> Although like you say there is some good in Tony if we can call it good. Not being able to swear on the babys life.


I know! I was thinking thank you he didnt do it

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think there would have been a lot of critism if he did, swearing on an unborn babies life when he was lying

----------


## Abbie

> i think there would have been a lot of critism if he did, swearing on an unborn babies life when he was lying


yeah and then he really would have been pure evil

Plus I think the baby thing reminds him that he does feel some guilt

----------


## Perdita

I think he might not have killed Liam if he had known that Maria is pregnant.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why should he sack Rosie and Sally



Where do i start  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

If i were Tony or Carla i would fire both of them and be as angry as hell with them

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but tony isnt stupid he knows he isnt the websters favorite person and if he was to sack sally and/or rosie he would be risking getting sued for unfair dismissal

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont think Carla believes Tony

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think she wants to believe him, but doubts him deep down. Because if carla faces the facts and believes that tony killed him then she has to also come to terms that the man she loved is dead because of her (well their affair)

----------


## Abbie

Yeah you can tell she has doubts

----------


## Chris_2k11

I havent seen Corrie since Friday!

----------


## Bryan

Steve, Molly and Maria are seriously doing my head in atm and will ruin the christmas eps if you carry on the way they are!!!

OMG I never noticed Tony's scary eye before! His right eye, it doesnt blink! My mom pointed it out and OMG it freaks me out!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

what is the point of this Mary woman  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> what is the point of this Mary woman


Who's Mary?

----------


## Chris_2k11

some woman who likes Norris, I dunno where shes came from

----------


## Abbie

Oh her, isnt she the one who wins all the magazine competitions  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol thats her, the really boring one

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i dont get this whole storyline either norris/mary - competition addicts :yawn:

----------


## parkerman

The story line is really about Jed nicking Norris's love because he doesn't want to admit his feelings for her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

just watched friday's eps. what's with Blanche playing the pathetic old woman all of a sudden? i have issues with Blanche; her one liners are great etc but she really gets away with being truly horrible to people simply because she is old. Pauline Fowler was the same, i cheered when Sonia gave her the slap she deserved. so for Blanche suddlen to start weeping or whatever when someone shouts is a load of rubbish, how many times has she watched on with glee when someone else on the street has a domestic?

----------


## Chris_2k11

As much as Tony's in the wrong I can't stand this Jed bloke, hes really getting on my nerves  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## parkerman

Jed must hold the record for the longest time between appearances in a major soap. How many years since he left first time round?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Jed must hold the record for the longest time between appearances in a major soap. How many years since he left first time round?



i didnt know he was in it before

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> Jed must hold the record for the longest time between appearances in a major soap. How many years since he left first time round?
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt know he was in it before


Jed Stone was Minnie Caldwell's lodger who she called Sunny Jim, and was last seen in Corrie in 1966 being sent to prison for handling stolen blankets.

42 years...and the same actor too.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Jed Stone was Minnie Caldwell's lodger who she called Sunny Jim, and was last seen in Corrie in 1966 being sent to prison for handling stolen blankets.


 :Lol:  oooh stolen blankets, he was a bad 'un!

----------


## alan45

Way back in 1966 you could get some serious jail time for theft now you can almost get off with murder.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that explains how i dont remember him i was born in 82 lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao at Tony shoving Jed in that box, i thought it was hilarious haha

----------


## Abbie

> lmao at Tony shoving Jed in that box, i thought it was hilarious haha


 :Lol:  Me too!
What a awful way to go though

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Father Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> lmao at Tony shoving Jed in that box, i thought it was hilarious haha
> 
> 
>  Me too!
> What a awful way to go though


I loved the way he just covered it up and used it as a table for the drinks  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im so ashamed at myself though i have been so busy this year compared to all others for some unknown reason ive missed all my soaps. the shock

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Winter Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Father Chris-tmas
> ...


yeah!
buthe had an eye on it all night, you could pretty much see the fear in his sweat!

----------


## dennis_chicadee

i knew summat was going to happen. i bet Jed will be involved in Tony's downfall next autumn.

----------


## Abbie

I was sorta shocked when Jed was alive, well sorta

I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> i knew summat was going to happen. i bet Jed will be involved in Tony's downfall next autumn.


r

You mean we have to wait another 9 months before Tony's downfall. No wonder I don't watch soaps.

----------


## parkerman

> I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!


Yes, EE pull out all the stops for their Christmas episodes, but Corrie seems to treat it as though it was just another episode.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Winter Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!
> 
> 
> Yes, EE pull out all the stops for their Christmas episodes, but Corrie seems to treat it as though it was just another episode.


Yes! thats the feeling I got.
I mean it was nothign really special, its like all the stuff that came out was in a way where it could have been any other episode like you said

----------


## LostVoodoo

oh good, it wasn't just me who thought Corrie was a bit of a letdown! we've had Maria going crazy for weeks, the only real nod to Christmas was the Windass vs Platt kick-off. btw, wtf is all this with Rosie and ginger Windass? she wouldn't touch him with a barge pole!

----------


## parkerman

> wtf is all this with Rosie and ginger Windass? she wouldn't touch him with a barge pole!


Perhaps she likes a bit of rough!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Ooo Im still loving the crazy maria, but yeah we should had something else for christmas

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!


I agree it was quite poor. The fight at the Platts was totally over the top, although I did laugh at Rosie "Leave him alone you TART!"  :Lol:  fine one to talk!

----------


## Emmie

Corrie is defo on its downer at the moment, the other soaps have better storylines at the moment!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by Winter Wonderland
> 
> 
> I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!
> 
> 
> I agree it was quite poor. The fight at the Platts was totally over the top, although I did laugh at Rosie "Leave him alone you TART!"  fine one to talk!


I laughed at that too! Couldn't believe she said that to Tina.  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Winter Wonderland
> 
> 
> I liked corrie tonight but it couldnt beat EE, compared to them it was nothing!
> 
> 
> I agree it was quite poor. The fight at the Platts was totally over the top, although I did laugh at Rosie "Leave him alone you TART!"  fine one to talk!


 :Lol:  I know Rosie really needs to look in the mirror

----------


## Abbie

Awww simon is the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

he doesnt do anything?

----------


## Abbie

But hes just the best hes cute and just cool what he says  :Smile:  he always makes me smile

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*and WHERE were Michelle/Ryan/Amy when Liz and Llyod were canoodling upstairs *

----------


## parkerman

They were lost somewhere in the depths of Soapland...

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was boring last night, I really cant stand Auntie Pam shes so annoying. Im glad Maria's buggered off for a while though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

Liz and Llyod  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Liz and Llyod


haha i know! what do they all see in Liz?!

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Halleljuah
> 
> 
> Liz and Llyod 
> 
> 
> haha i know! what do they all see in Liz?!


she's an experienced lady  :Lol:  

Betty was funny though "two words. mutton, and lamb"  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Halleljuah
> 
> 
> Liz and Llyod 
> 
> 
> haha i know! what do they all see in Liz?!


Maybe they can see two large protuberances.... :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by Father Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Halleljuah
> ...


Yeah, that was great.  I was thinking two words:  Old tart!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Father Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Halleljuah
> ...


too experienced  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

liz seems to think shes some young thing but to be fair she cant be far off collecting her pension book

----------


## alan45

Whats the point of bringinging RENTAMOUTH Jackie Dobbs back. Lets hope she is only there for a couple of episodes :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

Margi Clarkes back, hopefully its only for a few episodes. Jack was funny. 

I cannot stand that windass boy! He is awful.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Whats the point of bringinging RENTAMOUTH Jackie Dobbs back. Lets hope she is only there for a couple of episodes


I can't stand this character at all. Hopefully, she'll be packing her bags soon and leaving Weatherfield...

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I think shes funny! But one of those ones I could only deal with short term

----------


## lizann

Steve/Liz/Lloyd  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Ahh someone give me a brief version of what happened in the second half please?? 

I watched Masterchef instead lol...

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  Steve found out and it was soo funny  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Have to say the Steve, Liz and Lloyd bit was hilarious. 

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Katy (06-01-2009)

----------


## Katy

I agree Alan, it was soo funny. 

I havent laughed that much in ages.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Steve/Liz/Lloyd stuff was great last night. 'I was born between those legs'  :Lol:  Brilliant!

----------


## CrazyLea

Aw I always miss the good eps. Gonna have to look out for a repeat. Anyone know when there is one?

----------


## Abbie

It was the funniest and best corrie in ages  :Lol: 

lea try ITV2 it often repeats on a saturday and sunday

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was woken up this morning with my mum and dad watching the episodes from last night that thay had taped cos they were laughing.

Lloyd: mummys boy mummys boy
Steve: Im not a mummys boy, but thats my mummy

----------


## Perdita

Loved the wedding last night. Laughed out loud when Molly kicked an unconscious Tyrone  :Lol:  I hope that they will not split this couple up, we need another Jack and Vera on the Street.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, agreed, Perdy. One of the best weddings in Soapland for a long time! :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think they will break up, if they do i think it will be down to either jackie dobbs or auntie pams dodgy scams, not infidelity

----------


## alan45

A good episode ruined by the ridiculous 'arrest' of Tyrone. What a pile of pooh

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was okish last night, nothing special

----------


## Chris_2k11

For a moment there at the end I thought Jackie was gonna put the tickets back. dunno why, just the way she looked at them both!

----------


## alan45

> For a moment there at the end I thought Jackie was gonna put the tickets back. dunno why, just the way she looked at them both!


Hopefully she will disappear on Eurostar never to be seen again :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

Steve referring to Lloyd as an O A Paedophile



B R I L L I A N T :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Steve referring to Lloyd as an O A Paedophile
> 
> 
> 
> B R I L L I A N T


 :Lol:  That was my fav bit of last night!

----------


## Chris_2k11

didnt think much of the whole 'revelation' the other night. I hate what their doing to Steve at the moment, I found it out of character the way he just finished with Michelle like it was nothing then went straight off to Becky's  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

I expected a better showdown between Becky and Michelle as both are feisty mouthy cows but i guess Kym's real pregnancy put an end to anything physical which is a shame  :Thumbsdown:  

OMG could Rose Tangoed Webster be anymore annoying  :Angry:  

Its good to see Maria back ( i never thought i'd said that)

When is Fiz going wise up - how much more can she put up with

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm so loving Steve lately - best character on the show

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too hes not pretending to be something hes not hes being honest and its about time too if you ask me

----------


## CrazyLea

Steve is sooo funny. I love him, one of the only reasons to watch the show at the moment. 

Anyone else hate the Windasses? If possible, they are worse that the Mortons!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i hate gary more than any of the others, why have soaps started bringing ugly "heart throbs" into shows?

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I just laugh everytime I see steve

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i hate gary more than any of the others, why have soaps started bringing ugly "heart throbs" into shows?


i know, he is such a minger and so annoying! if tina give him to him then she needs her head examining! 

the only good character is the mum, the dad is just a watered down Shameless character.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Tina doesnt go near that minger Gary - at least Rosie is a slut so she'll go with anything thats her excuse

----------


## Abbie

> I hope Tina doesnt go near that minger Gary - at least Rosie is a slut so she'll go with anything thats her excuse


Exactly, I dont know what anyone sees in gary

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I hope Tina doesnt go near that minger Gary - at least Rosie is a slut so she'll go with anything thats her excuse
> 
> 
> Exactly, I dont know what anyone sees in gary


  Spoiler:     I saw in the front of a soap mag, david in bloody showdown, my guesses are with young windass, and another soap mag said david jailed for murder

----------


## Abbie

Right what happened last night I missed the first half of the second epsiode, did they find out who the pregnancy test belonged to?

----------


## parkerman

Yes. It was Sophie's But she only did the test to get her parents' attention as she felt that it was all Rosie Rosie Rosie.

----------

Abbie (24-01-2009)

----------


## Abbie

> Yes. It was Sophie's But she only did the test to get her parents' attention as she felt that it was all Rosie Rosie Rosie.


Thanks, oh right 
 :Ponder:  well that doesnt surprise me really, but do you think she could have just said that to hide the truth?

----------


## Perdita

It was just the box of the pregnancy test kit, she never had to take a test because she knows she is not pregnant. Shame a kid feels she has to resort to this kind of thing to get some attention from her parents.

----------


## lizann

So everyone thinks Maria now is a nutcase

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah well can you blame them first he murdered liam now jed

  Spoiler:     wait until jed turns up again lol

----------


## Perdita

I suppose she is not reaction rationally but then norbody believes her, her hormones are all over the place, she is obviously so frustrated and Tony is playing her superbly. I read somewhere that this storyline will continue for a good part of this year, so there should be loads of developments to come. Looking forward to a bit more of this  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

I think its gonna be great when it all comes out, they'll all be- Im SO sorry Maria

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Tony would have had more injuries than that

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Jed but as least Carla is wising 

So i'm confused didnt the Windasses steal the piping that David saw so why did ginger Windass hammer him and is Tina lying  :Confused:

----------


## parkerman

Yes, they stole the piping.

Ginger Windass provoked David, but David hit him first, so, yes, Tina is lying.

Sorry, I'm meant to say...see below...

Which reminds me. How do I delete a post????

----------


## parkerman

> Poor Jed but as least Carla is wising 
> 
> So i'm confused didnt the Windasses steal the piping that David saw so why did ginger Windass hammer him and is Tina lying


Yes, they stole the piping.

Ginger Windass provoked David by reminding him about all the things he'd done in the past, eg, to Sarah Jane's baby, to his mother, how he tried to ruin the wedding, etc. so David hit him and Ginger retaliated, so, yes, Tina is lying

----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2009)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, they stole the piping.
> 
> Ginger Windass provoked David, but David hit him first, so, yes, Tina is lying.
> 
> Sorry, I'm meant to say...see below...
> 
> Which reminds me. How do I delete a post????


I think you just delete what you have typed, only Mods can delete the actual post, I am not 100% sure though  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought Carla's reaction was a bit too calm last night all things considered! the way she just carried on chatting with him after he told her! The last bit was brill though with her speeding off in the rain. I think i'm actually gonna miss her while shes gone!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought Carla's reaction was a bit too calm last night all things considered! the way she just carried on chatting with him after he told her! The last bit was brill though with her speeding off in the rain. I think i'm actually gonna miss her while shes gone!


I think she was just pretending to be calm because she was scared.  That's the way it came across to me.  Great ending to the episode, and with Maria watching too!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> I thought Carla's reaction was a bit too calm last night all things considered! the way she just carried on chatting with him after he told her! The last bit was brill though with her speeding off in the rain. I think i'm actually gonna miss her while shes gone!
> 
> 
> I think she was just pretending to be calm because she was scared.  That's the way it came across to me.  Great ending to the episode, and with Maria watching too!


yeah probably. I actually felt a bit sorry for him! you can tell he really loves her.

----------


## Abbie

Just caught up today

I thought it was great between Tony and Carla, only time Ive really liked her
Although I really want Tony to leave now, theres no use for him and I cant stand him

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Ruffed_lemur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> ...


Felt sorry for him!!?? After murdering Liam and trying to murder Jed?

----------


## lizann

I kinda felt sorry also for Tony - yes he is guilty but he did it cause he really loves Carla and she only loved Liam so she too is responible for Liam's death 

I cant believe she just left - you think have called the police to confirm Maria's theory

----------


## Perdita

I think Carla was far too shocked to think clearly and she would have no proof as they were alone when Tony confessed to having Liam killed. It would also spoil the next storyline planned if Tony was to be incarcarated.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ruffed_lemur
> ...


I know I know! haha, just felt a bit bad for him when he broke down on the cobbles

----------


## Perdita

I guess some of us can empathise with him, he is/was very much in love with Carla and felt very jealous, hence he dealt with the Liam situation totally wrong.

----------


## lizann

Sophie and Rosie look very tangoed

I wish Becky and Steve would get their act together and hook up

----------


## Chris_2k11

I couldn't help laughing at that end bit with Joe punching the wall haha

What did Martha buy Ken?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont know a kimono or something,

why do they always make ken and deirdre have affairs (i know he hasnt done anything yet but knowing C S it is bound to happen. they are hardly sexy young fun things are they

----------


## Perdita

Yes, it was a kimono, he will look smart in it. Wonder how he will explain this at home  :Ponder:

----------


## parkerman

He's already explained it. He told Deirdre he bought it himself.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah he said it was an impulse buy and at first deirdre thought he bought it for her

----------


## tammyy2j

So Tony told Maria that Liam didnt feel for Carla what she felt for him why  :Confused:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> So Tony told Maria that Liam didnt feel for Carla what she felt for him why


because the poor woman has been through enough!

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> So Tony told Maria that Liam didnt feel for Carla what she felt for him why 
> 
> 
> because the poor woman has been through enough!


Yes, I thought he wanted to spare Maria's feelings and not rub it in. Just for once I think Leanne should have lied through her teeth and say that Carla had not discussed her feelings for Liam and his for her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh its all kicking off tonight

----------


## tammyy2j

I so wanted Becky to slap or punch Michelle 

I am glad Becky and Steve are on again  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I so wanted Becky to slap or punch Michelle


why  :EEK!:  Michelle's done nothing wrong

----------


## Abbie

God they dont hlaf move fast in corrie!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know one min becky is engaged and living with jason then she breaks up with him and half an hour later she is moving into steves and engaged to him lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao at Ken wearing the gown thing haha

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had to laugh tonight when Liz and Steve were in the pub talking about Amy then singer Amy Macdonald comes on in the background lol

the court stuff with the Windass clan is so boring.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why the hell is Liz being a cow to Becky  :Angry:  Steve loves her and she makes him happy 

I still have no sympathy for Garry Windass or his family and this storyline is kinda ruining the character of Tina  :Thumbsdown:  

Its was nice to see Tom back - btw where was he?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah liz is with lloyd - someone who steve would rather she wasnt with, so she is rather being a little hypocritical.

Sure she had a great relationship with michelle, but michelle didnt make steve happy otherwise he wouldnt have went with becky.

  Spoiler:     I hope once Tina/David split up, Tina doesnt leave, I like her

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    The actress who plays Tina has just signed another contract for a year so she will not be leaving.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

So is Ted going to warn Martha off Ken or at least tell her the truth

I dont think Ken was too happy to see Ted there

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ken was a little jealous wasnt he lol

----------


## Perdita

He sure was. lol I wonder how long it will be before Deirdre finds out, she really should be suspicious now with Ken's behaviour. Surely he never used to go out as much as he does now?

----------


## Chris_2k11

So the Eileen/Julie storyline is starting to unfold
  Spoiler:    I take it it was Eileen's dad that slept with Julie's mum all those years ago then?

----------


## Abbie

Yeah whats that all about, it seems really random to me

----------


## Chris_2k11

just the storyline i suppose  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

To be fair I havent really being paying attention to corrie lately

----------


## tammyy2j

WTF has Lloyd and Liz got against Becky - if i remember correctly didnt Lloyd bed Becky when he was with Kelly as Kelly slept with Steve

I really love Becky and Steve as a couple 

What will Tina do  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Lloyd didnt seem to mind when steve was seeing both Becky and Michelle, but now he has settled with Becky Lloyd doesnt like the setup with the 2 of them - to be honest i think he is just going along with what he thinks liz wants to hear. who needs pals like that though?

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think Lloyd did mind when steve and becky got it on when he and Michelle were still together, but there wasn't much he could do about it.

i like Steve and Becky together, but i wish they hadn't turned Michelle into this annoying shrew of a character. but i guess that happened like a year ago with that whole pathetic baby-swap storyline, which incidently, nobody talks about anymore!

----------


## Perdita

I know this is a soap but a little more reality would be nice - Gary Windass getting off the malicious wounding charge because David threw the first punch although he put David into hospital? Could the scriptwriters not come up with a technical thing where they had to free him? I hope this does not mean that people will repeat what Gary did to David in real life because they think they will get off too.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

parkerman (03-03-2009), tammyy2j (03-03-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Exactly what I was thinking, Perdy. Tina was saying in her evidence how much Gary was winding David up, so he was also responding to provocation. Six of one half a dozen of the other as they say, but the way Gary tore in to David and with being on licence, he would surely have gone down for what he did.

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes i agree i dont see how Gary got off  :Confused:  He really beat the crap out of David 

Did the Windasses think they were at the football match instead of in court - they celebrating  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

There might be a chance that a technicality was used where the judge had to instruct the jury to deliver their verdict but it was not made clear, which is a shame. I hope that David finds a solicitor and sues Gary in a private law suit, he should have grounds based on his medical records and I believe that the fact he threw the first punch might reduce Gary's sentence but he would get punished, especially as he is on probabation. Don't think I have ever seen this done in a soap, apart from Cilla threatening Rita with a compensation claim, but that was a con.

----------


## tammyy2j

I kinda feel abit sorry for David - he did get badly beaten and the Windasses are a bad lot

----------


## *-Rooney-*

always fun and games at the platts lol

----------


## parkerman

> always fun and games at the platts lol


Yes, well that little family discussion went well I think... :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> always fun and games at the platts lol
> 
> 
> Yes, well that little family discussion went well I think...


very informative for all i think

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Dev's uncle - he is funny  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I like Dev's uncle too but I hope they don't overdo storylines with him, I fear he might become irritating if he is involved too much.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i love how Dev picks up the Mumbai accent whenever they're in a scene together, its so funny!

----------


## parkerman

Roy Cropper v. Becky at Scrabble.

Hmmm...difficult to know who'd win that one!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How cool was that group hug with Becky, Roy and Hayley in the cafe.  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I felt sorry on becky when she walked in the pub to overhear everyone betting on whether her/steves wedding will go ahead or not,

----------


## Perdita

I did too. Steve did right by banning them all from attending the wedding, although I am sure they will make up just before; I hope so anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i want Jim McDonald to come to the wedding! i think he'd love becky!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah he would yeah are both so down to earth, i could imagine jim and becky sitting at the bar having drinking contests lol

----------


## Perdita

Just imagine Jim and Len Windass not getting on - Jim would be jailed for committing another murder.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a complete and utter load of ****e that was

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL at Michelle stirring it. Steve and Becky are really annoying me at the moment

----------


## tammyy2j

So Becky is not Mrs McDonald yet  :Thumbsdown:  I do hope her and Steve get married 

Norris really took a long trip  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

I wish Becky would stop feeling sorry for herself. Yes, Steve might have told her straight away when she got up that the wedding did not take place, but why did Liz not leave them alone to give them a little privacy instead of gloating?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   And Becky should blame herself for getting too drunk for the ceremony to take place, nobody forced the champagne and cider down her neck.  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Becky have a drink problem she is always getting bladdered

----------


## Perdita

Only when she is upset, I think. Probably no more than most young people in the country.

----------


## lizann

So Carla has sold all her shares in the factory - what reason will she have to return now  :Confused:

----------


## miccisy

Maybe she finds out that maria n tony are together or summat and thats why she returns.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Maybe she finds out that maria n tony are together or summat and thats why she returns.


yeah i was thinking that

----------


## Perdita

I reckon it could have something to do with Luke Strong.   Spoiler:    I have posted before that I believe he is her brother she has mentioned before.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I am still not buying into this Tony/Maria storyline.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

me neither how can u go from believing someone is a murderer to suddenly having feelings for him

----------


## Abbie

Me either! Its still way too odd and too far out there

----------


## avon942

i am actually enjoying the maria/tony stroyline. not many people have been in marias postiton so it is hard to understand her change of heart but when you think about it her hormones are verywhere on top of her grief its not hard to understand why she thinks she wernt think straight. shes also now in the same boat as tony - they have lost the one they loved and they know how the other feels un top of that tony is also dealing with his guilt. quite a complex storylne actually.

----------

LostVoodoo (26-03-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i am actually enjoying the maria/tony stroyline. not many people have been in marias postiton so it is hard to understand her change of heart but when you think about it her hormones are verywhere on top of her grief its not hard to understand why she thinks she wernt think straight. shes also now in the same boat as tony - they have lost the one they loved and they know how the other feels un top of that tony is also dealing with his guilt. quite a complex storylne actually.


i'm agreeing on this. i thought i would find this storyline ridiculous, but its progressing in a very interesting way. plus the guy who plays Tony is an amazing actor.

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Tom have feelings for Maria?

That Natasha one is annoying

----------


## LostVoodoo

thank god the bunny is alright, it was looking like he was done for!  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Yeah, I thought 'Leanne' had had it too.  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

Ken and Peter - Father and Son Idiots 

Luke and Tony - smoking hot heros  :Heart:  

Thank God Bunny was ok

----------


## Abbie

I womder how many fires have happened in that street now  :Ponder:

----------


## Perdita

I remember Hilda Ogden saving Elsie Tanner and a fire in the knicker factory, but can't think of any other fires at the mo

----------


## LostVoodoo

the Rovers caught fire once back in the day. bet that was good.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Thank God Bunny was ok


Yes, so pleased the bunny was rescued!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I remember Hilda Ogden saving Elsie Tanner and a fire in the knicker factory, but can't think of any other fires at the mo


Lets not forget Mad Maya setting fire to the shop!

----------


## Perdita

Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that.

----------


## heardki

As anyone else noticed that when Tara smiles she looks like the Crazy Frog........ Me and some friends could not get over how much she looks like that annoying little Frog :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

my dad says Tara has a face that looks like she should be in wide-screen but its been squashed on a normal tv. lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

aww I felt quite sorry for Martha! is that it then has she left? shame I thought she was really good.

----------


## Abbie

Im just still shocked and mad at Ken!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> aww I felt quite sorry for Martha! is that it then has she left? shame I thought she was really good.


I felt sorry for Martha too.  I'm sure her and Ken could have been friends if he had been honest with her.  It's a shame.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why was Julie looking for Jason for a drink  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

I was wondering about that too. Unless I have missed something in Monday's episode  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

That Natasha is terrible  :Sick:  so irritating and desperate the way she comes across at Tony

Theresa on the other hand is brilliant  :Lol:  love her little spats with Minnie

  Spoiler:    I think we are starting to see the start of the Kevin/Molly storyline from Mondays eps.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The acting in this Colin storyline has been shocking apart from Eileen. Rita has been nothing more than average, I think shes lost practice and don't even get me started on Colin, that stroke scene last night was laughable!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Norris coments in the shop were brilliant when he was going on about Colin messing up the magazine delivery. "I don't think Roy would be too happy to fine Kirk's nuts on his doorstep"  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao at Ken just standing on the bridge, I found that hilarious for some reason haha

----------


## Perdita

I knew he would not have the guts to leave with Martha, he has been on Coronation Street for too long to leave  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I think he is pretty pathetic doing that, leaving deirdre to be with her, spending one afternoon with her then leave her too. I hope deirdre gets the letter and doesnt take him back

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps this escapade will bring them closer together, Deirdre might try to do some things Ken enjoys and Ken should watch some tv programmes that Deirdre likes to watch, without sitting next to her, sulking and reading a book.

----------


## LostVoodoo

did anyone else laugh that they were playing 'Sail This Ship Alone' by the Beautiful South in the background when Ken was in the pub?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Perhaps this escapade will bring them closer together, Deirdre might try to do some things Ken enjoys and Ken should watch some tv programmes that Deirdre likes to watch, without sitting next to her, sulking and reading a book.


They are really not suited though are they, the storyline with Martha has proved it. Therefore I think if everything just goes back to normal between him and Deirdre in a few weeks time (which I suspect it probably will) then its unrealistic and the whole thing has been pointless.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Perhaps this escapade will bring them closer together, Deirdre might try to do some things Ken enjoys and Ken should watch some tv programmes that Deirdre likes to watch, without sitting next to her, sulking and reading a book.
> 
> 
> They are really not suited though are they, the storyline with Martha has proved it. Therefore I think if everything just goes back to normal between him and Deirdre in a few weeks time (which I suspect it probably will) then its unrealistic and the whole thing has been pointless.


I agree with you, it would be unrealistic for things to go quickly back to normal this time.  It's happened a few times before with both of them having affairs too.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Is'nt Deirdre a fast Reader Lol

----------


## Perdita

Well, Ken has got rather large hand writing, the letter was not that long  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

She took the news well, I must say.

----------


## Bryan

just watching this week's omnibus and i have to say im really impressed with the ken/deidre storyline. 

i think it seems a big waste of a storyline for him to go back to deidre, but the fallout from the letter has been acted out really well, and i love how Blanche has been thrown into the mix.

be interesting to see how they all move on from this. i've loved all the scenes where Ken seems complelty alineted from Deidre and Blanche's world - cleverly done.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Is'nt Deirdre a fast Reader Lol


I thought that too!  No way she could have read the letter that quickly.  Her reaction seemed like she was past caring.

----------


## alan45

I would love to see Martha come back to Corrie

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> Is'nt Deirdre a fast Reader Lol
> 
> 
> I thought that too!  No way she could have read the letter that quickly.  Her reaction seemed like she was past caring.


I am a quick reader and there were only two short pages, it would not have taken me any longer to read the letter. I was surprised by Deirdre's reaction too though.

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by Ruffed_lemur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


I agree, Perdy. I didn't think it was unreasonable to read that letter so quickly.

----------


## tammyy2j

Dev's Uncle saying he never liked Tara cause she has a big mouth  :Lol:  

Blanche as usual hilarious with her one liners

----------


## Chris_2k11

Classic stuff tonight haha!

----------


## Perdita

I was not very well last night but Blanche explaining about the thermometer in Pete's mouth made me laugh out loud  :Lol:  Brilliant Corrie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Hilarious episode last night with Mary and Norris  :Lol:  The actors and crew must have wet themselves laughing when they filmed the scenes of the dinner party in Mary's campervan. Norris's face was a picture when Mary told him about her stroking her 'Mumu; until she goes to sleep  :Rotfl:  
I don't quite understand why Amber is so annoyed with Dev, he was a prat, but then he always has and will be. It was not his fault that his picture got plastered all over Victoria Court, that is all down to Tara.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Loved the Mary / Norris scene in the Campervan.  Couldn't stop laughing!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

"He's been dead some time"  :Rotfl:  ???

she was at the door about a minute!

----------

parkerman (19-05-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I thought that too, surely his body must have still been warm  :Lol:

----------

Chris_2k11 (20-05-2009)

----------


## LostVoodoo

it was all a bit weird. plus i know he was supposed to have had a stroke but Colin's acting has been terrible!

----------


## Perdita

He seems to have a droopy mouth to his left but this should affect his speech more, imo. Most of the time you would not know there is anything wrong with him if you were just to listen to him without seeing him. Not the best acting, you are right.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I thought that too, surely his body must have still been warm


It was unintentionally hilarious haha

----------


## Perdita

Julie is over-doingit a bit with her grief since she hardly knew Colin :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
No Archie Shuttleworth this time to collect the body  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I keep thinking that

----------

